# The Mourning After (Horror) (IC)



## Leatherhead (Jul 31, 2021)

OOC Thread
Rogues Gallery

*A Prelude to Mourning.*​
22nd of Vult, 997YK. 
Oldkeep District, Sharn, Breland

It was a dark and rainy night, typical for the City of Knives. Under a doorstop, shielded from the tower spit, an Orien Post worker hands a message to a half-elf:

_Dearest Maladiel,

It brings me great pains to share with you a troublesome situation. My cousin, the sweet Filiu Ghallanda, tells me that Clawfoots have been going missing from around Gatherhold. As you surely know, Clawfoots are a sacred beast for the halflings that still live on the Plains. Strange happenings around the Mournlands are not uncommon, however she believes it has something to do with a nearby Vadalis ranch. Houses are bound by a sticky set of rules, so she just can’t come out and accuse them using the normal channels, which is where we come in.

I need you to assemble a team and get to the bottom of this. By hook or by crook there is a 100 galifar per head reward, and I trust you to get only the best for that price. Enclosed are some tickets, meet with Filiu as soon as possible. She runs the Gold Dragon Inn; tell her Yammie sent you!

Send my regards,
Dame Yamyra Boromar_

The tickets are for the Lighting Rail, leaving Terminus the morning of the 25th. Not much time, but enough to sort out some capable bodies from the pool of familiar contacts.

        *GM:*  Take this time to introduce yourselves, what your specialties are, and reminisce about how you met up. Polishing off your characters, so to speak.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 31, 2021)

Tillington is breathing fast, and has been running for the past hour through the city streets. It's not a good look for him, and he's scared. Scared because he's nowhere near the guildhall, and the safety it provides to him as a full member, and scared because he shouldn't have gone with a client to their rooms. She had seen his face -- Annabella was the name she had used, but he was doubting even that -- and he had killed her (when she tried to tie him up) so he could escape; that was the order his memory told him things had happened, at least.  Had she succeeded, that would have signalled the end for that particular identity, one which had proved quite lucrative since he had arrived here in town. He rubbed the  rope burns on his wrists, and wiped the bloody dagger clean in a puddle in an alley, using a sock to dry the blade. She hadn't known the name he used with the guild, and so even if she had told someone else what she was planning, it shouldn't lead back to him.

That said, there'd be additional safety if he could find his way into a caravan or wagon leaving town, for a few days. Why had he gone with her in the first place? Was her intrest in him and his size really so appealing. He had been flattered by Annabella's attention and the way she had complimented the work he had done on her transit documents. She had wanted to leave town, and this was her last night. What a chump he had proved himself to be.

And now he knew nothing, about who she really was, why she had wanted the documents, why she had paid him without haggling, something no one ever does (he'd left the money, he now realized, feeling his purse with its few coins inside). He was running from someone, he was sure, but he didn't know who. What he needed was a friendly face and a month in the country.


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 3, 2021)

The dawn came, such as it was in this dreary place. And Ozzar found himself once again propped against the wall of the tavern, not even legendary fortitude of the dwarves strong enough to fight against all the liquor he drank. He needed to get home and clean up before the duty roster starts.

But what was the point? Driving the coach for the dead, only occasionally doing anything more important than heaving the bodies onto the pile, occasionally making sure that those bodies stay dead by judicious appliance of axes...but no one even investigated these deaths seriously. After all, those were only a Cog drunkards and no-goods.

After all the stink and work, he needed strong drinks.
Ozzar wasn't blind to the first signs of overindulging. Sagging muscle on his arm. Belly flopping more than just wiggling as he swings around. The eyes going yellow. He needed something to take him off the work he was currently doing. It started great with pamphlets given around the guard. _"Join the investigators of House Kundarak! Experience the thrill of the hunt for the killers. Resolve mysteries..."_ Bah!

All of that was true to a point. But without the dragonmark, he will never be anything, but muscle in the House. True, he received training in the investigation techniques...but he lacked focus and attention to details to truly shine. He was more of a plodding guard. He will stare down the muggers, throw himself (or better yet, his shield or weapon) in front of the arrow or a weapon meant for someone he guarded. He will get the clues, analyse them and follow up on them. But he will rarely make the leap to a conclusion, everything needs to be built up nicely from the ground up.

In practice, if you beat up enough bad guys, someone always said something that lead you to the next step.

He wasn't bad at it, it just took time. But one mistake. One Mistake!! One only, he let the assassin go...unwittingly...one dwarf to another, there was enough witnesses around, why cause domestic trouble. But later the divination pointed at that single event as the one that allowed the crime to go unsolved. At least the target wasn't dead and one of the assassins was, but House Kundarak doesn't take lightly assassination attempts at their upper echelons.

Sighing, he gets up away from the wall and trudges home to wash before hitching the horses again and going through the list of reported dead in the city.









*OOC:*


@Neurotic you mentioned changing heart, here is the hook: why wouldn't I hate you?


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 3, 2021)

The smartly dressed half-elf nods his thanks to Orien Post worker, smiles and places a few coins in the man's hand.

*"Thank you, Jovi,"* Mal says softly, barely audible over the sounds of pouring rain. *"How's your pretty wife? Pregnancy causing her trouble?"*

The words come easily to the Khorovar named Maladiel, and beneath the pleasant and friendly surface there is a constant undercurrent of curiosity and leverage. He gently holds Jovi's shoulder as he speaks, not requiring any magic to establish a connection of sorts.

*"Stay safe,"* Mal habitually says his goodbyes before sending the man off into the rain again. A few glances around to ensure that no eyes are prying, and the half-elf opens the letter. Reading quickly, his mouth unconsciously forming the words that his eyes read, Mal can't suppress a muttered curse.

*"Gatherhold?"* Having lived his entire adult life in Sharn, Maladiel is not fond of leaving his network behind to go on a wild clawfoot hunt in what he feels is the furthest place away from civilisation.

But it's Yamyra herself that requested it, and Mal knows better than to argue with her.

Closing the letter and tucking it with the tickets into his jacket, the half-elf starts thinking about potential candidates to come along with him.

_"Muscle, yes, but more importantly someone who is good at investigations,"_ he ponders. _"How far does the Boromar influence reach? Perhaps it's prudent to have a cover, and the papers to match. What was the name of that gnome again?"_

Taking out a sleek jade wand, he swirls it above his head and a tiny cloud forms over his head. Stepping out into the rain, the drops above him seem to gather into this cloud and Mal's head, at least, is spared from getting wet.

_"Let's go to work."_









*OOC:*


I figured a simple spell such as this is covered by the_ prestidigation _cantrip:


> You create an instantaneous, harmless sensory effect, such as a shower of sparks, a puff of wind, faint musical notes, or an odd odor.
> You instantaneously light or snuff out a candle, a torch, or a small campfire.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2021)

High on the roof of damaged mansion, Malix activates as the night fades into day and first of the workers come to the reconstruction area. Checking that the beard is in place, he slips quietly down and walks out from behind the building as if finishing last round of the night. Nodding to the foreman, his guise as a nightshift guard undisturbed, he goes into the city.

Immediately, he is confronted with an uproar, some disturbance or other happening very close by. A squad of guards troups by, forcing Malix to flatten himself to the wall. The situation reminds him of the event some months ago, but at that time he was in the middle of it.

_Through Shadow network came an order for assassination of the high ranking Kundarak noble. Weird, The Houses usually warred among themselves and were essentially untouchable from the outside. He knew while he was contacted, but he was tired of killings. There was just no point to them. Flesh died. If you wait long enough, the time will do assassination for you. Sure, occasionally you could kill to hasten the events or prevent suffering under the tyrant. But modern politics rarely had such lofty motives, the power, the advancement were all._

He moves away from the disturbance and keeps reminiscencing about the event that solidified his resolve to somehow leave Shadow Network. If he only saw a way to do that without he himself getting killed. Sure, he was immune to the usual modus operandi, but blades and axes worked as well as poison if you wanted to kill someone.

_At Kundaraks, he was given a contact, a disgruntled guard who wanted to personally kill the target. From the guard he took the livery of the servant and the guard led him into the manor. There were several checkpoints they talked their way through. At the final door, the guards were caught by surprise attacks and dispatched quickly. As they burst into the chambers, the target - he still couldn't force himself to give name to the face - was awake and reaching for the weapons. Malix was already resigned to another kill when a girl awoke on the other side of the bed. The traitor-guard went toward the target and slashed toward the girl on the way who fell back with a scream.

That was unneccessary, unprofessional. And the house was waking up to the commotion. Deciding quickly, Malix slid behind the guard and stabbed from behind, poisoned blade specifically prepared for dwarf resistance with tripple distilled and concentrated sleeping poison. 
Nodding to the target, he ran out of the room, screaming for help.
Surpised by the stab and already wavering from the effects of the poison, the traitor had time to turn his head before the target slammed its own weapon into him.

Running out of the manor and ditching the livery immediately, Malix had a misfortune to run into one of the fast responding city watchmen. A dwarf of course, who would be assigned to patrol around Kundarak house? He quickly summarized what he "heard"
"There was an asssassination attempt in the manor. Guards are calling for the watch and rushing around. One said the assassin was caught. Others look for a female. That is all I know, I don't want to be here if there are assassins about!"

The guard nodded and almost rushed off before asking Malix to remain and be a witness for later.
"I was here without knowledge of the master of the House, but his daughter will confirm I was with her if questioned discretely. I am Ghulos of the Stararms clan. Please don't make a big thing out of this. You can find me later."
Unknown wathmen nodded and rushed off, the relief Malix felt for not having to kill a man feeling weird inside him. He usually felt nothing and when he did, all the feelings were strange. He usually needed help to understand them, but for the last couple of years he made it a point to read up on them and study their expressions in flesh-life. He really was growing away from the machine of war and into something more mature. Maybe he could have a guidance spirits like Kalashtar? _

Morning coach clatters by him, snapping him out of the memory. He nodded distractedly and immediately scolded himself for the inattention. That is the way of the dead. He gets another shock immediately after, recognizing the dwarf driving the vehicle as that same guard he was just thinking about. His disguise if of course completely different than that night, but he still hastens away into the bustle of the city

@MetaVoid no special reason you shouldn't hate me, but it is questionable if Ozzar could connect the dots - the name Malix had given him would lead him to the real person who would not know anything of course, same as that mentioned daughter.  Divinations could discover they're telling the truth and not just hiding the dalliance. But you didn't actually let the assassin go


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 6, 2021)

Mal's face lights up when he sees just the gnome he was looking for, running down the street and in his direction. _Tillington!_ That was his name. But why is he running as if the Lord of Blades himself is chasing him?

Looking around, Maladiel quickly decides to lead the gnome to somewhere safe. There's a Boromar-run tavern just around the corner; a quiet place called The Imp And Owl. It's not a place Mal visits often, because Leesa the hobgoblin serving girl is far too interested in him, but it'll have to do.

Taking a step back into the shadows, Mal takes out a different wand from inside his jacket, and with a flourish conjures up a voice near Tillington. 

*"Meet me in the tavern behind the tower to your left,"* Maladiels voice speaks softly, seeming to come from the pouch of coins at Tillingtons belt. It repeats the message once, soft enough that others will probably not hear it. 

Satisfied, Mal turns around and takes a detour to The Imp And Owl.









*OOC:*


Minor Illusion, cast on (or near) Tillington's belt pouch.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 7, 2021)

The Imp and Owl.
Callestan District, Sharn.

Lower Durra is infamous for being a hotbed of criminal activities. Callestan, in particular, has caught itself in a turf war between all four major gangs of Sharn. The Tarkins, Boromars, and Tyrants maintain an uneasy coexistence thanks to dividing criminal enterprises. Daask, however, does not care for this agreement. They eagerly take on any competition, often with violence.

The Imp and Owl is one of Boromar’s last few holdings in the district, near the edge where gang members from other districts can respond rapidly to any threat. As a front it poses as one of Sharn’s many themed bars. It’s specialty being a black magic theme, serving drinks that have been spiced up with “arcane” ingredients and liberal use of various cantrips to make otherwise impossible cocktails. In the back, it’s a black market for magical components. Mostly dragonshards, but you can usually find a few monster parts thrown in the mix.

The barroom itself is primarily red and black, in a new gothic design. At this hour the patrons are sparse, it’s a working day after all, and one of the last few before Long Shadows. In the background, perhaps to help the place seem more lively,  one of those new echoer devices rebroadcasts a show from earlier in the week.

Nisa, a hobgoblin serving girl, sets down a familiar drink next to the half-elf with a wink. *“Is it just business that brings you here tonight, Mal?”* Coyley, she slips away before the answer comes. On the napkin next to the drink is an apartment address located in Malleon's Gate, the goblinoid slums of Lower Durra.

        *GM:*   For Ambiance, it's not actually plot important, but the broadcast does give some Mournlands flavor.








						Heirs of the Twelve — House Sivis Echoer Station
					

Vult 20th 997YK Missing hats, Heirs of Siberys, New naming conventions, Marauders from the Mournland and more on this week’s Echo!




					www.sivisechoerstation.com


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 13, 2021)

Mal smiles his handsomest smile at Nisa, but before he can answer she has already slipped away. He is relieved, but tries to avoid letting it show; he might need a favour in the future and it's best when she has a high opinion of him.

He looks at the address on the napkin, trying to remember it but his mind keeps wandering to the gnome outside. Perhaps it was a mistake to invite him here; for all he knows the Daask have sent their most agressive brutes after Tillington, who would think destroying a Boromar hideout a pleasant bonus!

Too late for worries now, he decides, putting the napkin in his breast pocket before taking one sip from his drink, a Siberys Rising. It is one of those fancy magical cocktails, and the steamy golden liquid swirls around the upper part of the glass instead of obediently gravitating to the bottom.

He sighs, tasting the familiar tones of his favourite recipe on his tongue, then throughout his mouth, nose and torso as the magic transports it through his body. With a hint of regret, Mal places the glass of Siberys Rising in front of the empty chair before him, and with a flourish of another wand, he conjures up an image of the same drink where the first one stood just seconds before.

Lounging in his chair, Maladiel does his best to give the impression that he is waiting for the gnome, with a drink and a smile.









*OOC:*


_Minor illusion_ again.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 13, 2021)

When the voice comes from his message pouch, Tillington, his back against the brick wall of a public showerhouse, damp from condensation dripping from the small openign far above his head, he feels he has been caught. The enemy closing in. 

The voice is no louder than his heartbeat, and he's not even sure he's really hearing it until it repeats. But one thing is clear. He has been seen. 

The wee gnome peeks around the corner, and sees the tower the voice indicated. It's an easy dash across the road and then the plaza, and there is no threatening presence he can see, beyond tyhe ordinary passers by, all of whom tower over Tillington. Whose voice it was, he cannot place.

Someone has suggested meeting him and not in a private place. If it was the constabulary, they were unlikely to use such arcane means. (He's encountered them often enough to know that the dialect of Common they speak most capably is Yelling). He crosses the street and the square, and sees the candle glow from some busy tables outside an small inn. It is not one he remembers visiting before. But getting in is no problem. 

Tillington finds the black and red dec or gaudy, and it makes things hard to see. There's an empty stool beside a lonely human. A leatherworker, Tillington guesses from the smell of the man. "Excuse me," he says as he stands up on the stool and scans the room. 

It takes less than a second for him to spy Maladiel,* sitting alone, with a drink in front of him and another for an empty chair. It must be him. He grabs onto the leatherworker's knee as he makes his way down, and says "Cheers, mate," before working his way over to where Mal was sitting. 

As he pulls himself up onto  the chair, he says, "Mal, me old sock, I've been hearing voices in the night. How are you doing?"


*(Perception 1d20+1=21 Crit, lol.)


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 16, 2021)

*"Good voices now, I hope?"* Mal grins as he indicates the drink is for Tillington.

*"You know me, I'm doing fine,"* he answers, holding back his curiosity for the moment. *"Planning a little trip, actually. I've always wanted to learn how to hunt,"* he says with just enough sarcasm that a casual listener would not notice.

*'And you? Training for a Zhilargo running match?"*

His left white eyebrow raises ever so slightly.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 16, 2021)

"Well, familiar voices, it seems. So nothing too worrisome. It's funny you should mention a trip," Tillington says taking a sip, and sitting on his hands again. He's not had time to wash them of the blood. "Mmm! No, not a match, but I might be ready to leave town for a while, myself. I've, uh, found myself in a situation, and I might need to leave town for a while." He smiles. "Perhaps you'd do me the favour of letting me tag along?"


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2021)

Malix sips his beer in a darkened corner where his dwarven build and visible beard make no doubt that it is indeed a dwarf there. 

Staff and healers bag complete the image of an itinerant healer.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 17, 2021)

Mal's other eyebrow rises, too, as Tillington implies many things but does not seem willing to share them yet. So Maladiel does what he often does when changing tactics -- he smiles like nobody else.

*"Splendid!"* he cries out joyfully. *"We could both use a holiday! More drinks, please,"* he motions for the bar, hoping there's someone else serving them now that Nisa left.

The Khorovar looks around the room, seeing if anyone is out of place or overly interested in their conversation, and his eyes lock with a dwarf healer in the corner. It is only a moment, then Mal looks away and acts as if nothing has happened.

*"Need those hands cleaned?"* he whispers quietly to the gnome, in between summing up fantastic locations they could be visiting but probably never will.









*OOC:*


Deception to make sure nobody else hears the whisper to Tillington: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
Deception to give spectators the impression that it's really about a fantastic holiday: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 17, 2021)

"It's been a long evening," admits Tillington, as he gratefully accepts Mal's help and shows his hands. "There are some who will be looking for me right now, and I'd prefer they didn't find me. You, er, know my history of providing documents to those that need them. Well, tonight something went wrong. The constabulary  would be a headache, but that's because of other things I've done. It's the others that I'd prefer not to find me for a while." 

Tillington's reticent to share more, but he's found someone who knows what he does already, and that's as good an opportunity as he expects right now.

"Where were you thinking of heading?" he asks, hoping to look forward.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2021)

*"I've won a few tickets to Gatherhold,"* Mal says before muttering an arcane word under his breath. Tillingtons hands are clean within seconds as the magic from the half-elf sorcerer passes over them.

Then he looks the gnome into the eyes. A few silent moments of hesitance, and Maladiel decides to put his cards on the table. From inside his fine jacket, he produces the letter he received from Yamyra Boromar herself and presents it to Tillington to read. 

*"You, my friend, are invited, of course. But I've got some more tickets, and perhaps you know of someone who is fun to have around on this trip? Someone to make sure our luggage and ourselves are kept safe, perhaps someone to help retrieve things we have lost?"*

Mal tries to be as clear in his language as he can without giving away too much to casual listeners. Even within a Boromar hideout, not everyone can be trusted.









*OOC:*


Can I use _prestidigitation_ to clean the gnome's hands? It's a matter of DM interpretation of the spell. If not, _minor illusion_ can at least hide the blood for a while.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 20, 2021)

"Hmm. There's a dwarf -- Ozzar Nadabar? Nabadar? I forget which. He might have access to a cart for us, which would make our trip the easier. He might have to steal it, but at least he could swipe, or borrow, a clean one, freshly washed before its morning rounds."


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 21, 2021)

The Imp and Owl.
Callestan District, Sharn.

Outside of the bar.

As Ozzar greets the new day with a walk home, the day greets him with a group of people walking into the bar he just left. It was a bit early to start a pub crawl, but something about the way these three moved seemed like they weren’t after a drink. Two tall figures obscured by cloaks, and a fidgety gaunt-looking human.

Inside the bar.

The leatherworker was annoyed at being used as a ladder, but thanks to his drink, he did little more than issue a low growl and get up to leave. After placing a tip on the bar, he made his exit.

Or at least he would have, had he not walked into the trio of people coming in. The air was thick with tension as everyone stopped. After realizing just how bad this could get for him, the man mumbled an apology and stepped to the side, allowing the trio to enter before he hastily left.

The bartender, a middle aged half orc with one eye,  puts your drinks down. Then glances at Nisa. *“Can you get me more Eye of Newt?”*  She nods and disappears into the back room.
        *GM:*  
Insight checks:

DC 7: One of the figures in a cloak moves strangely, as if their legs are too short for someone of that size. You can tell they have scales, but their body type doesn’t quite match anything you have seen before.

DC 9: Nisa looks at Mal and waves her index and middle finger at him. A sign that the Boromar Clan uses meaning “Be careful”. She is scared.

DC 11: The human can’t seem to keep still, constantly darting their eyes around at nothing in particular. Their lips are dry, and caked with a red crust. These are marks of Dragon’s Blood addition.

DC 13: The Bartender put their hand under the counter for a moment, reaching for something. 

DC 15: The remaining figure goes to great lengths to hide their face, a muzzle similar to a hyena. Gnolls are a common enough sight in Lower Sharn, mostly due to how they stand out wherever they go.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 21, 2021)

*OOC:*


1d20+1=3. Lol.






Tillington is unaware of the trio who have entered the bar.


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 21, 2021)

Insight: 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16

Even half-drunk and tired as he was, Ozzar is still a copper. And if his instincts were correct, these three are up to no good. Taking a police button in one hand and the horn in another, he walks away from the bar until he sees the three enter it at which point he quickly turns back toward the closing door.

He listens at the door for any disturbance. After all, the guys are shifty, but even criminals just go to a pub just for drinks sometimes. But this, being Boromar hidey-hole, is a dangerous place to just drink. 

He stands ready.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 21, 2021)

Insight check: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21

Malix notes the entrance of the trio and a small sign from the waitress. He readies silently for combat, unobtrusively putting his leg out of the bench and putting his elbow on the table, leaning forward.

He refrains from motioning back to the waitress, but he notes the person to whom she sent the signal doesn't notice the new arrivals. Maybe new ones aren't here for him after all?


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 23, 2021)

Mal curses softly when he sees Nisa signal him.

*"Don't look now, but there's trouble,"* he says matter-of-factly to Tillington. *"Three guys. One is a reptile, one is an addict. Friends of yours?"*

Cautiously Maladiel grips his wand under the table, and he mutters a few arcane phrases. To anyone behind the gnome, it appears there is a big strong orc seated across from the half-elf, instead of Tillington.

*"Be ready to jump aside at my instruction."*









*OOC:*


Mal insight: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12

Casting minor illusion just behind Tillington, to create an image of a sitting orc, visible to anyone behind the gnome (i.e. Mal can see Tillington just fine, but the trio will only see the image of an orc's back). 

Also, Mal prepares to cast a spell if needed, so that when Tillington jumps aside he has a clear line of sight/effect.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 23, 2021)

"I hope not," Tillington answers matter-of factly.
He takes a quick look around for another exit.
He is ready to jump on Mal's instruction.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 24, 2021)

*GM:*  
Here is the current Map, pardon my poor MS paint skills.


Because of their Insight, Malix and Ozzar can move up to their speed before anything else happens.
Ozzar is currently 30' south of the door.


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 24, 2021)

*OOC:*


 As stated before, Ozzar moves to the door following the trio.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2021)

Malix takes his beer mug and casualy strolls toward the nearest drunk. 
"Come friend, we need another mug. To the bar!"









*OOC:*


Not clear just now...are we already in the Mists? Or we're just travelling there and THEN it will be "The Misting"


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 26, 2021)

Shock and Awe. Round 1.

The tension in the air explodes, literally. 

The Gnoll knocks over a table, forming a makeshift cover between it and whatever might come out from behind the back door. The Addict joins the Gnoll behind it. But strangest of all, the Reptile disrobes, instead of one large creature, it was three kobolds disguising themselves.  Two of them hop down from standing on the third, and fling jars. One aims at the main door, igniting a patch of fire in the hopes of barring outside reinforcements. The other lands behind the bar, on the spirits shelf, causing the alcohol to erupt along the back walls.

The barkeep screams in pain from the flames eating at his back, and falls over behind the bar.  From the backroom, Nisa screams in reply.



Spoiler: Allies



Tillington. AC: 14(16), HP 9/9, Passive Perception: 11, Spell Slots: 1(2/2)

Maladiel. AC: 12, HP 7/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spell Slots:  1(2/2)

Malix. AC: 17, HP: 10/10, Passive Perception: 15

Ozzar. AC:  16(18), HP 13/13, Passive Perception: 13





Spoiler: Bar People



Nissa. AC: 10, HP 4/4 Passive Perception: 10, Initiative 14.

Barkeep. AC: 10, HP 0/4, Passive Perception: 10,  Initiative 1 

Drunks. AC: 10, HP 4, Passive Perception: 10,  Initiative 2
D1 4/4 HP
D2 4/4 HP





Spoiler: Enemies



Gnoll Hunter. AC: 13, HP: 22/22, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 5

Addict.  AC: 10, HP: 13/13, Passive Perception 11,  Initiative:  12

Kobold Underling x3. AC: 13, HP: 7, Passive Perception: 9,  Initiative: 11
R1 HP:7/7
R2 HP:7/7
R3 HP:7/7



        *GM:*   Time to roll for initiative and take your turns! None of the PCs are surprised, so they have access to their reactions should they want to try something. 


Perception DC 12: The barkeep dropped a stone as he fell over. It landed in square  E5 

Moving into a square that is on fire causes 1d4 fire damage. 

The windows are big enough for a medium sized creature to move through them if they break the glass. A glass window has an AC of 13 and 4 hp, or they may be broken with a DC 10 Athletics check.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 26, 2021)

Abandoning all pretense about helping the drunk get his beer, Malix moves toward one of the little critters. The one that just exploded the bar.
Dropping his own mug, Malix splashes some of the foam over his hand and as he swings the staff at the kobold, it almost slides out of his grasp.

"Hey, I'm drinking here! No burning of good alcohol! There are people to burn, not the drinks!"



Spoiler: Actions



Init: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20

Move: to I5, avoiding OAs if needed
Action: 
Quarterstaff attack vs R2; damage: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4
 - figures, after good rolls come the bad ones


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 26, 2021)

Tillington, slow to react wit the illusory shape of a halforc superimposed on him, turns and is caught flat-footed at the sudden commotion.









*OOC:*


Initiative 1d20+2=5. Tied with the gnoll.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2021)

Mal curses as the situation suddenly explodes, and he involuntarily shouts in surprise when the barkeep gets hurt. 

He’s not that used to combat, so it takes him a moment before deciding upon his best course of action. 









*OOC:*


Initiative Maladiel: 1D20+2 = [4]+2 = 6


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 27, 2021)

Spoiler: Rolls



Init: 1D20 = [20] = 20 - WHOAA!!
Athletics to break the door: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
 AHHAAAHAHHA!! 



Since he expected trouble (although not this intense), Ozzar blows The Horn of Watch Summoning and slams through the door instead of walking in. _"Not the cheapest way to enter, but the innkeeper can thank me later for covering the fire."_

Once inside, he quickly takes in the chaos _"Wow, I didn't expect the blaze! This little one at the door is nothing!"_
But aloud comes only "City Watch! Freeze! You're all under arrest!"


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 4, 2021)

Shock and Awe. Round 2.
The fire spreads across the bar and barkeep alike.
Malix attacks a Kobold as Ozzar bashes down the door to make his presence known.
Nissa opens the door from the back room, panic in her eyes and a dagger in hand, trying to make sense of what is going on.
*"THE COPPERS?! WE WAS SET UP!!"* Squeals one of the Kobolds as two of them scurry behind tables. Using their crossbows to shoot at the dwarf in the door. Both miss their mark thanks to the dawn at the dwarf's back.
The third Kobold turns it's sword against Malix. But likewise fails to land a strike.
The Addict chants a spell as blood drips from their nose, their eyes glowing purple as Nissa's glow in sync. The Hobgoblin lass returns to the backroom, jerkily, as if being moved by strings.
The Gnoll bounds to the other side of table. Snarling at the drunks and taking aim at Ozzar. His first shot misses, but the second lands true ( 9 Damage! )
Maladiel and Tillington sit in shock at the scene, unsure of what course of action to take.
The Drunks, spurred on by the fire, and a bloodthirsty gnoll sizing them up, make a mad dash for the windows. One of them breaks a window and jumps outside. The other tripped over themselves on the way to the wall.



Spoiler: Allies



Malix. AC: 17, HP: 10/10, Passive Perception: 15, Initiative 20

Ozzar. AC:  16(18), HP 4/13, Passive Perception: 13 Initiative: 20

Maladiel. AC: 12, HP 7/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spell Slots:  1(2/2) Initiative 6

Tillington. AC: 14(16), HP 9/9, Passive Perception: 11, Spell Slots: 1(2/2) Initiative 5





Spoiler: Bar People



Nissa. AC: 10, HP 4/4 Passive Perception: 10, Initiative 14. (Charmed)

Barkeep. AC: 10, HP 0/4, Passive Perception: 10,  Initiative 1 (On fire)

Drunks. AC: 10, HP 4, Passive Perception: 10,  Initiative 2
D1 4/4 HP
D2 4/4 HP (Jumped out window)





Spoiler: Enemies



Gnoll Hunter. AC: 13, HP: 22/22, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 5

Addict.  AC: 10, HP: 13/13, Passive Perception 11,  Initiative:  12

Kobold Underling x3. AC: 13, HP: 7, Passive Perception: 9,  Initiative: 11
R1 HP:7/7
R2 HP:7/7
R3 HP:7/7





Spoiler: rolls



Kobolds:
Hand Crossbow Attack against target standing in sunlight.: 2D20.LOW(1)+5 = [19, 7]+5 = 12 1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9
2D20.LOW(1)+5 = [1, 11]+5 = 6 1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5

Short sword : 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6 1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9

Gnoll.
Longbow Attacks: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9



        *GM:*  

@MetaVoid Roll 1d3 for your backup.


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 4, 2021)

Watch backup: 1D3 = [1] = 1

"Urk!"
The bold effectively stopped the watchdwarf and he motioned to the fleeing drunks that the way is open.
He throws one of his axes, the weapons slamming into the gnoll that hit him.
"That's what you get when you play with pointy stuff!"
 Ozzar takes cover behind the wall, leaving the broken door behind him. He blows into the horn again.
"Surrender immediately so we can get the fire under control! Or you will burn with the rest!"



Spoiler: Actions



Action: 
Handaxe attack with disadvantage for range against the gnoll; slashing damage: 2D20.LOW(1)+5 = [11, 8]+5 = 13
1D6+3 = [6]+3 = 9
 - 
Move: to G18, gaining full cover
Free: use the horn again
Free: speech
Persuasion: 1D20 = [12] = 12


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 5, 2021)

As the fire breaks out, and the cloaked figure breaks into three, Tillington scrambles to reach for his crossbow. But he's sitting down, and the first quarrel he grabs falls to the ground. He reaches for another.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+3=4 FUMBLE.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2021)

Malix looks behind him at the inferno. His masked face doesn't change, but new resolve strengthens his swing and the staff thuds solidly into his small opponent sending him flying.

Malix tries to slide onto the bar to get to the barman without getting into the fire, but his low build makes it hard to reach to the floor and get the man out.









*OOC:*


 feel free to make DC to get the man out 9 or less, I'll gladly change the description 









Spoiler: Actions



Quarterstaff attack vs R2; damage: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 CRIT
Crit damage: 1D8 = [2] = 2
Total 9 damage

Acrobatics to flip onto the bar; Athletics to pull the barman out: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
1D20+0 = [9]+0 = 9


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 12, 2021)

Shock and Awe. Round 3.

Ozzar lands a blow on the Gnoll and continues to blow his horn.

A guard responds to the the Watchdwarf's call.* "What in Kyber is going on here!?"* Before loading up his crossbow and taking cover on the opposite side of the door.

Malix brains one of the kobolds and tries a daring rescue, but the roaring flames block his progress.

Nissa lurches from the backroom, covered in burns, and hands a pouch over to the addict.

The Addict in turn redirects their magical power unto Malix ( DC 13 Wisdom or be Charmed ). Then runs across the room in the direction of the broken window, taking cover behind the nearby table. *"Chib, this is getting sour!"*

One of the Kobolds smashes a window, and jumps out of the building yipping. The other has no choice but to run accross the room and drop to the floor (Prone). The window near them is covered in flames, and one of the patrons on that side of the room pulled out a crossbow.

Maladiel, spurred on by the scene unfolding and his companion tacking action, sends a spike of mental energy into the Gnoll.

The gnoll fires two arrows back in return, one landing, knocking Maladiel out cold. Then retreats back to the other table with the Addict. *"Just get out of here and back to the safehouse later!"*

Tillington readies their crossbow, but drops a bolt.

The other drunk successfully escapes the room.

The barkeep is lit on fire, it is doubtful you would be able to do anything more than haul out his body at this point.



Spoiler: Allies



Malix. AC: 17, HP: 10/10, Passive Perception: 15, Initiative 20

Ozzar. AC:  16(18), HP 4/13, Passive Perception: 13 Initiative: 20

Guard. AC: 14, HP 11/11, Passive Perception: 12.  Initiative: 19

Maladiel. AC: 12, HP 0/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spell Slots:  1(2/2) Initiative 6
Death Saves/Failures: 0/0
(Unconscious)
(Incapacitated)
(Prone)

Tillington. AC: 14(16), HP 9/9, Passive Perception: 11, Spell Slots: 1(2/2) Initiative 5





Spoiler: Bar People



Nissa. AC: 10, HP 1/4 Passive Perception: 10, Initiative 14.


Barkeep. AC: 10, HP 0/4, Passive Perception: 10,  Initiative 1
(On fire, dead.)

Drunks. AC: 10, HP 4, Passive Perception: 10,  Initiative 2
D1 4/4 HP (Jumped out window)
D2 4/4 HP (Jumped out window)





Spoiler: Enemies



Gnoll Hunter. AC: 13 (15 with Cover), HP: 10/22, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 5
(Half Cover)
(- 1d4 on their next save)

Addict.  AC: 10 (12 with cover), HP: 13/13, Passive Perception 11,  Initiative:  12
(Half Cover)

Kobold Underling x3. AC: 13, HP: 7, Passive Perception: 9,  Initiative: 11
R1 HP:7/7 (Escaped)
R2 HP: 0/0 (Dead)
R3 HP:7/7 (Prone)





Spoiler: Rolls



Gnoll Int Save.
Int Save.: 1D20-1 = [6]-1 = 5
Damage roll.
_: 1D6 = [3] = 3
Gnoll attacks
Longbow Attacks.: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
Longbow damage: 1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7



        *GM:*   A guard has been summoned successfully!
The enemy has been convinced to stop fighting, but not to give up.
@Neurotic Malix needs to make a DC 13 Wisdom save, or fall under the effect of Charm Person.
@JustinCase Ouch, sorry about that. Time to make some death saves.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 12, 2021)

Save vs Charm: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15

Malix feels the magic trying to worm its way inside his head, He shakes it off, looks at the barkeep once more and decides his own body needs him more than the barkeep needs his.

"Guards! The kobolds killed the barkeep and the gnoll killed one of the patrons! He is a caster of some sort! The gnome and me, a dwarf, are only patrons! The waitress is a hobgoblin, don't shoot her!"

Seeing another of the patrons go down he rushes toward the pair.
"Nissa, on me! Guards, we're coming out of the window on your left. Don't shoot!"

Rushing there, he quickly secures the bolt wound and grabs the body. 
"Gnome, bash the window!"


He thinks to himself
_"At least they are not here for me! And look at me, making a spectacle of myself. It is bad enough to be questioned by the Watch, attracting this much attention cannot be good. But  burning or getting shot by mistake is even less appealing."_


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 13, 2021)

"I noticed suspicious characters entering the premises. Before I could enter, the mayhem started. The bar is burning and the fire might spread. I am hit by the gnoll inside."
Ozzar reports before calling out inside:
"Citizen, remain inside if you're safe! Villains, drop your weapons and come out with your hands raised!"

He then continues again in a lower tone of voice
"Get the firefighters and medics. And find a patrol! Go!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 13, 2021)

Tillington reloads a bolt into his crossbow and aims it at the gnoll, hiding behind the table. It is the gnoll that just shot Maladiel, and Tillington isn't having it. 

He raises the bow, fires, and sees his bolt connect with his foe. He then moves around the table he was sitting at to help Maladiel.









*OOC:*


On init 5: 
Attack vs gnoll: 1d20+3=16. Hit; damage = 1d8+2=10 piercing. 
If there is no one beside him, then move to Maladiel, otherwise stay put.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 16, 2021)

Maladiel didn't see the arrow in time to jump aside, and he is dropped into darkness.

Only vaguely does he hear the noise around him, and feel the heat on his skin. It is all far away, fading quickly...









*OOC:*




Leatherhead said:


> *GM:*  @JustinCase Ouch, sorry about that. Time to make some death saves.



No problem, that's alway a risk when away from the game. 

Death save: 1D20 = [2] = 2

Success: 0/3
Failed: 1/3


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 18, 2021)

Shock and Awe. Round 4.

Malix grabs Maladiel's unconscious body and gets ready to escape.

Ozzar fills the guard in on the situation, who promptly leaves to find more support.

Nissa, clearly in shock from the chaos, blankly tears off a piece of her burnt dress, and uses it to staunch Maladiel's wound.* "No, no, no..."*

The Addict makes a jump out of the window. Followed by the remaining live kobold.

The Gnoll tries to make the jump, but is caught by Tillington's bolt in the window. His body slumps over in the window frame, blocking it.

The fire has burned enough decor, liquor, and bodies to smoke and poison the air.



Spoiler: Allies



Malix. AC: 17, HP: 10/10, Passive Perception: 15, Initiative 20

Ozzar. AC:  16(18), HP 4/13, Passive Perception: 13 Initiative: 20

Guard. AC: 14, HP 11/11, Passive Perception: 12.  Initiative: 19

Maladiel. AC: 12, HP 0/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spell Slots:  1(2/2) Initiative 6
(Unconscious)
(Incapacitated)
(Prone)
(Stable)

Tillington. AC: 14(16), HP 9/9, Passive Perception: 11, Spell Slots: 1(2/2) Initiative 5





Spoiler: Bar People



Nissa. AC: 10, HP 1/4 Passive Perception: 10, Initiative 14.


Barkeep. AC: 10, HP 0/4, Passive Perception: 10,  Initiative 1
(On fire, dead.)

Drunks. AC: 10, HP 4, Passive Perception: 10,  Initiative 2
D1 4/4 HP (Jumped out window)
D2 4/4 HP (Jumped out window)





Spoiler: Enemies



Gnoll Hunter. AC: 13 (15 with Cover), HP: 0/22, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 5
(Dead)

Addict.  AC: 10 (12 with cover), HP: 13/13, Passive Perception 11,  Initiative:  12
(Escaped)

Kobold Underling x3. AC: 13, HP: 7, Passive Perception: 9,  Initiative: 11
R1 HP:7/7 (Escaped)
R2 HP: 0/0 (Dead)
R3 HP:7/7 (Escaped)





Spoiler: rolls



Nissa medicine check.
medicine check: 1D20 = [19] = 19



        *GM:*   The fighting part of the fight is over. The only question that remains is how soon will you escape.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 18, 2021)

Tillington tracks the gnoll to the window, and fires. He then turns to his companion at his feet, and the barmaid staunching his wound. He's about to ask her to carry him outside, when the warforged they had spotted earlier grabns the body and begins to move. So she is safe, or safer than she'd be with him.

The noise is getting louder, and Tillington can feel the heat on his face. 

"Is there anyone else inside?" he yells at the top of his voice. If he can see the one remaining fdrunk, he will go to him, get him to crouch down and make their way out, holding his breath as he does so. If he doesn't get a response, or if the drunk is already on his way out, he takes the bag (and any possessions Maladiel had left) and runs to the door.


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 20, 2021)

Ozzar hears the commotion on the side, but by the time he gets there is no one to shoot down. He would prefer to take one alive, but the crooks are a slippery kind. He does however pull gnolls body out of the window. Maybe clerics can ask a few questions. It occurs to him that the gnoll might still be alive, but there were people inside and maybe another bad guy.

"Everyone out, hands where I can see them!"
He bellows into the inn, covering the exit with his crossbow while at the same time remaining hopefully out of easy shooting from within

Actions: Move, pull the gnoll out, move back, bellow, if there is an action remaining, ready to shoot first person that shoots at him (unless I had to use dash to do all that running around the building  )


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2021)

"We're coming out! Bad guys are dead! We have wounded!"
Malix has barely enough strength to move the sorcerer. Luckily, sorcerers aren't usually to beefy.
"I am a doctor, a healer, once we're safe I can check your wounds."


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 25, 2021)

23rd of Vult, 997YK. Just after sunrise. 
Callestan District, Sharn. Outside of the burning Imp and Owl.


Ozzar pulls the dead gnoll out of the window.  The gnoll has his armor and weapons (Longbow, Spear, and Leather), but nothing else of note.

Tillington gets no response from inside the building, and makes his own escape.

Nissa helps Malix drag Maladiel outside. When they make it a safe distance away from the burning bar, Nissa falls to her knees and whimpers while staring at the raging inferno.

The smoke and commotion has roused several people from their slumbers. Some are locals, but most are visitors who were staying at the nearby inns. A small crowd gathers to gawk at the fire, offering reactions, rumors, and hearsay.

*"The Imp and Owl, eh? Never liked their Eye-Scream Floats, still a pity."
"The work of the Dark Six no doubt."* _followed by a prayer gesture_ *"Sovereigns guide us!"
"Wasn't this a Boromar joint? Must have been a hit!"
"I was in there!"* _Hic_ *"There were fire-breathing dragons! Barely escaped with me life!"
"This district has gone to pot ever since Ilyra Boromar was elected Councilor. I told you all we should have voted for il'Marasha, but nobody listens to Ol' Scrappie!"*

Other onlookers take in the scene then scramble to escape the district before the watch can show up, while A kindly looking halfing approaches Nissa with a blanket and a cup a Tal.* "Nissa? It's me, Eranna. What happened last night, is anyone hurt?" *

Nissa can only respond with tears.

        *GM:*   Shock and Awe combat over. It will be a few minutes before the fire brigade arrives.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2021)

Maladiel is far away. At first there was a sense of pain, of not wanting to be here, but it turned into a peaceful, sleep-like state of mind.

Empty. Calm. Fuzzy.

Except for that faint feeling, as if he forgot something important. Like a bee, buzzing around just close enough to be distracting, but not enough to focus on...









*OOC:*


Still unconscious. Not sure how long that lasts without help.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2021)

Outside, Tillington sees the body of Maladiel lying beside the road on the far side of the burning tavern. He reaches in his pockets, and pulls out the series of hooks, levers, and other devices he carries with him, and bends over the fallen figure. 

"Let me help" he says, thrusting a small blade into the wound, and apparently cutting deeper. As he does, the wound begins to close and in seconds he withdraws the knife from a healed injury. "Can you hear me?" he asks, wiping the blade and putting it back in his pocket.









*OOC:*


The Marvels of Modern Medicine.

Cast Cure wounds, regain 1d8+3=9 hit points.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2021)

The nagging feeling increases, a bit painfully so, until suddenly it drops away.

Mal gasps, and the sensation brings him back fully into his physical body. _Pain!_ is what his mind screams, then as the half-elf opens his eyes, he is confused about the near-lack of any pain.

Involuntarily his hand finds the place where he knows he was injured, but it only finds a small scarlike crust.

*"Thanks,"* Maladiel says softly, looking into Tillington's eyes. Then, reluctantly, he adds, *"I owe you."*









*OOC:*


Back to full health! 

HP 7/7


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2021)

"Not at all," says Tillington dismissing what was clearly a meaningful offer. "You're helping me.  Right?" he says, tilting his head in the direction of the city gates. 

For the second time that evening, there is blood on Tillington's hands.


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 28, 2021)

"Alright!" huffs the dwarf brandishing a crossbow at the quartet "Who are you, do you know who these are and why were you attacked?"

Black haired dwarf with Kundarak tattoo wearing watch uniform keeps the weapon not quite directly pointed toward the group. The quarrel from gnolls crossbow sticks from his shoulder, the blood seeping slowly, staining the uniform.

He looks down at the bolt.
"Hrrmph! You guys are good guys here, let's not get too tense here. You're not under arrest. I grant you're the defenders here and you helped the people leave the burning building. But I will need to hold you as witnesses. Please don't make trouble, I'm not in the mood. I will vouch for you, I am a witness too."

Image


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 29, 2021)

Malix holds his hands away from his body after checking his mask is still in place. He offers to the (non?)threatening officer* in dwarven*
"Please, master Kundarak, we're just random patrons and the waitress..." he motions toward the crying hobgoblina "...I don't know them, they don't know me, and the attack was...I guess...gang related or just random violence since the caster was heavy drug user."


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 29, 2021)

Maladiel gets up slowly, then looks at the dwarf pointing a crossbow in their general direction.

*"Ozzar?"* the half-elf says hesitantly, then smiles. *"It seems you helped save me and the others inside! You have my gratitude once again."*

He looks at the burning tavern with some regret. *"Although it does pain me to see that place go up in flames. And Nissa here now without employment. And..."* Looking around with alarm, Mal asks, *"Where's the barkeep?"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 29, 2021)

Tillington doesn't speak dwarven, but isn't anxious to be interviewed by anybody at this time.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 3, 2021)

Nissa, covered in soot and a blanket, tugs weakly at Maladiel's sleeve. *"Mal... he's still behind the bar..."*

Eranna moves in to comfort the girl, though the best she can manage is a hug around the hobgoblin's waist.* "Don't worry Nissa, we will always have a spot for you at The Broken Anvil Inn. Speaking of which, if the constable doesn't mind, we should get you and your friends off the street and away from the rubber-neckers. No need to make further spectacle of suffering."*

After a few minutes, the fire brigade comes to the rescue on their bright red skycoach. Armed with modified Decanters of Endless Water backed up with a few choice castings of _Control Flames, _they quickly subdue the inferno. Cheers and applause come from the gathered crowd, which dissipates now that the action is over, leaving them only with a story to retell and punctuate their lives.  

As the brigade packs their tools up, they debrief with the cleanup and survey crew. An unglamorous but necessary team that has the task of getting rid of the rubble, finding clues, and making sure that what's left of the tower doesn't crash into around it. From the crew, a half-elf with a writing-spellshard approaches you all.* "Officer Nabadar, I presume? Detective Ivello, always a pleasure to meet a hero. From what I hear this fire would have been much worse without your quick action. Are these the witnesses? At any rate lets get you debriefed and interviewed so you can head home, it's been a long night."*

        *GM:*   Go ahead and give your recollection of the events that happened. Feel free to embellish as mush as you would like. @Hades#2 if you would like we can introduce you as a witness here too


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2021)

*OOC:*


Another drunk to keep Ozzar company


----------



## MetaVoid (Oct 4, 2021)

"That's me, detective. Thanks for the praise, right now I don't feel heroic with this toothpick still sticking out of me. The culprits were unlucky to pass me by on their way to the tavern. You know that moment when you just know something bad is gonna happen? Well, that! I was literally on their heels. I'm sorry I couldn't prevent barkeeps death, I really didn't anticipate the explosion. Sorry, Nisa."

He lowers the crossbow fully and unclips the bolt. With a sigh, he lowers himself on a suitable peace of the street or at least leans on the wall.
"My shift ended. Can I follow this group with you, give a statement and go home? And...one of you said something about being a doctor? Can you get this out of me? It isn't as deep as I thought, but it still hurts."

Second Wind: 1D10+1 = [8]+1 = 9 LOL - no damage, it's just a scratch!


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 4, 2021)

*"I'm so sorry, Nissa,"* Mal says with genuine sorrow in his voice and eyes, as he realizes that the serving girl lost perhaps more a friend than simply a colleague. He places a hand on her shoulder, hesitating about being too comforting.

Before he can decide whether to hug or ignore Nissa, the detective interrupts the scene.

Mal smiles, managing to look both glad to meet someone new and sad at what has transpired at the same time.

*"My name is Maladiel,"* he says, standing up and facing the other half-elf. *"I was only a patron today, but I have worked among the staff in the past. Good to see that capable people are investigating this horrible accident!"*

He proceeds to tell Detective Ivello how he was just sharing drinks with his gnome friend when the intruders barged in. Mal goes into specific details about each of the assailants, including speculations about their personalities and possible origins.

*"The gnoll shot me with an arrow,"* he adds, pointing to the stained hole in his fine clothes. *"I have no doubt you can have her pay for a new suit, because this one wasn't cheap."*

His face does not easily give away whether he is serious about the clothes or not.









*OOC:*


In case someone wants to try... 
Deception: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8


Spoiler: Insight



Mal is making light of things; he's not truly that worried about his suit. He does hope to get the gnoll to pay, but he is not concerned if she won't.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 10, 2021)

Xian waits until the half elf gives his statement and asks for reimbursement for clothing costs. Xian grinned slightly in amusement at the bold move. 

"Beg your pardon officer! Or is it detective? I do apologize as it can be difficult to tell sometimes. I had stopped by this establishment for a bit of refreshment and to perhaps inquire about potential employment. You see, I am an entertainer by trade but I suppose that is unimportant right now. Anyhow, I was minding my own business sipping a fine wine when these ruffians walked in and ruined the place. I believe there was a rather dire looking human, a gnoll, and what initially appeared to be a rather unique reptilian creature at first but sadly turned out to merely be 3 kobolds in disguise. Within moments some sort of flasks were tossed about and suddenly the place was on fire! It was quite terrifying! I do believe if it wasn't for the actions of these brave citizens, there would have been even more death and serious injuries. In fact, I nominate these citizens for a medal!"
"Oh! Where are my manners? I do suppose you require my name for your records. I am known as Xian Mrsic, entertainer of the people!"


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 12, 2021)

Maladiel raises one eyebrow as the other half-elf praises him for bravery. That's a first.

Pumping himself up a little more, Mal's gaze flicks to the detective to see if he believes it, then back to the one who introduced himself as Xian.

*"Thank you for the kind words, brother,"* he addresses his fellow Khorovar, but being suspicious of the way the stranger praises them, Mal continues, *"Who did you talk to about employment?"*


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 13, 2021)

*"Alas I did not get the opportunity to discuss business before this travesty, nay, disaster took place. I erred in that I took a few moments to sample the wine first. I had not even finished my glass when those ruffians came in. I do play at the Hearth and Kettle in Boldrei's Hearth from time to time. The work is infrequent and thus the reason for seeking supplemental employment." *Xian explained.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 13, 2021)

"I cannot add anything else to the report except that I can confirm the death of the bartender, I tried to get to him after the explosion, but he was behind the bar when it happened on the direct path of the blast and all that alcohol. Also, the caster was an addict of some sort. If you please, officers, I am a nightwatchman for the nearby construction site and I need to sleep. Can you send us on our way?"

Malix looked at the shoulder wound of the watchman and pulled out the arrow. Looking at it, smelling the tip he almost discards it to the side before checking himself
"Do you want it for a souvenir? It doesn't seem poisoned." he produces small cloth from his bag. "Here, put this on the wound to help clotting, clean the wound with water and alcohol once you remove the armor. It should be fine."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 13, 2021)

double post.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 13, 2021)

When it looks like Tillington is about to be interviewed, he sidles over to Maladiel and continues a conversation that had never begun. "As I was saying, there are many ways out of the city, and I'm happy to show you where the best road is. Maladiel and I were about to go there ourselves -- in the morning at least. From the looks of things, it'll be dawn soon, and perhaps we can get an early start?"

Tillington looks up to Xian, and is as warm and welcoming as two friends who have never met can get.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 14, 2021)

Xian glanced down at the gnome with a quizzacle look upon his face.

*"Do you mind if I travel with your group? Even in these times of peace one knows not when ruffians will appear."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 14, 2021)

"Hah! We would welcome your company!" exclaims Tillington, figuring it's easier to hide in numbers and someone who draws attention like Xian will help him remain unnoticed.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 14, 2021)

Maladiel quickly picks up on Tillington's cue.

*"That's settled then,"* he smiles at both the gnome and the half-elf. *"We will leave at dawn. Just give me an opportunity to buy Ozzar and the other dwarf a drink for saving our lives!"*

He looks at detective Ivello apologetically.

*"We are free to go, aren't we, detective?"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 14, 2021)

*"A pity about the bartender, but it's commendable that so few casualties occurred. If that fire had managed to spread beyond the bar into a few of these inns, the body count could have been stacked to the Skyway."* The detective puts a few final taps on his spellshard,  and shakes Ozzar's hand before addressing Maladiel. *"Of course, it's been a long night for you all. Go home, get some rest. And don't worry too much about reporting in tomorrow Officer, I'll put the word in for you to get some well earned leave."*

As the detective leaves,  Eranna brings in a pitcher of fresh tal and enough cups for everyone. "*One for the road? This batch should be just enough to keep you from sleepwalking off the bridges on the way home." *As the gnome pours out the cups, she makes an aside to Maladal . *"We can see to it that Nissa gets back home safely, unless you would rather do it yourself?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2021)

"It seems for better or worse, that sleep will be slow in coming this morning. What say you Master Kundarak, do we take the fair lady home? I can check the wound before I go to sleep later."
Malix offers to the officer

Turning to the rest of the group
"Name's Malix. If you can pay for protection and healing, I wouldn't mind going wherever, guarding the construction site is...numbing. I'm used to long shifts and volunteer for night watch."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 14, 2021)

"I'll join you, Malix," says Tillington. "nice ta meetcha." 

Tillington is not noble or chivalrous, but he's happy to be somewhere else, and will be ready to leave in the morning.


----------



## MetaVoid (Oct 15, 2021)

Ozzar looks from one to another, his watchman's senses tingling. He thinks
_"These guys say they came independently of one another. Yet, offering to travel together. The dwarf joins as a mercenary, but is a simple night guard? And the way he punted that kobold across the inn... And now he is a doctor too? If I hold them and they are just friendly drunks, I'll look a fool. I'll join them for the moment and see what I can find out."_

Aloud, he says to the detective Ivello
"That is all, I think. I will gladly escort Nissa home and I appreciate the help. Detective, thank you for any recommendation you can put in, I am really dead on my feet."

Turning to Malix and beleaguered hobgoblin.
"Thank you for taking out the bolt. Nissa, can you walk? Do you have a place to stay?" he adds realizing that some girls live in the Inns they work in.

Insight: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 23, 2021)

*"Thank you."* Nissa wearily answers Ozzar. *"I have an apartment in Malleon's Gate."* The hobgoblin's eyes are puffed and bloodshot. The crying is long over at this point, and she still won't look directly at anyone. Despite that, she has regained most of her composure. And while her slow movements would indicate fatigue, that much would be expected of anyone after last night.

        *GM:*   It looks like the party as come to an agreement! If you all like, we can fast track on the train to Gatherhold. The train leaves in a few days, so there is enough time to go shopping or make preparations, if you want.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 25, 2021)

*OOC:*


Nice! I think a fast forward would be nice, unless anyone feels there are unresolved things to do beforehand.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 26, 2021)

OOC: I concur. Let's fast forward a bit.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 28, 2021)

Gatherhold, The Talenta Plains.

1st of Zarantyr, 998 YK. Mid Morning.

You spent all of Long Shadows on the Lightning Rail traveling to Gatherhold. A three day "celebration" at the end of each year when cultists and ne’er-do-wells take to the nights, seeking to get away with whatever they can, and when dark magics become empowered for mysterious reasons.  Vassals of the Host say it's due to influence from the Shadow, other religions have their own theories, and some scholars debate that it's more of a "chicken-and-egg" situation. In the past years, you might have gone out yourselves, looking to cause mischief or perhaps stop it from coming to your door. This year was different, you had a job to do.

The ride was relatively smooth, all things considered. Only 3 people were (knowingly) pickpocketed before you left Breland. The Purified in Flamekeep didn't find any shapeshifters with their Silverburn, despite a few inquisitors insisting something was afoot. The crossing ferry over Scions Sound only resulted in 12 lost and one water-damaged bag. A sudden snow flurry in Karrnath was quickly plowed thanks to a zombie regiment. Shepherds swiftly reigned in a herd of three-horns using the conductor stones for warmth. And now you have arrived at your destination.

Stepping down from the station, the new year greets you with a bright and crisp morning on the wide-open plain. Your breath condenses against the cold, clean breeze blowing in from Lake Cyre. A stark contrast to the warm, dim, and slightly cramped accommodations afforded by your passengers' tickets.

Gatherhold is a town carved mostly into a cliff, the human sized visitors stay on the ground floor, while various halfling-sized dwellings ascend vertically. None of the wandering clans stay here for more than a season at a time, but Ghallanda staff maintains the place year round, even going so far as to build their headquarters here. Immediately to the west of the station is a Cyran Memorial, overlooking the lake and standing defiant against the Dead-Grey Mists on the other shore. To the north, just beyond the crowd of travelers and a few domesticated dinosaurs, stands the familiar marquee of a Golden Dragon Inn.

        *GM:*   A Bit of fast forwarding it is then!


----------



## MetaVoid (Oct 28, 2021)

*OOC:*


My understanding was that we will be there on the moment of Cyre being lost in the Mists. And here there is a memorial to The Mist. I misunderstood something


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Xian looks around at the unfamiliar surroundings after stepping several paces away. The foreboding gray mists across the lake held great mysteries. He strode over to the monument to pay his respects. Somewhere over in those mists he had lost his cousin Aeriella. She had been assigned the task of infiltrating a Cannith compound. All communication with her was lost that fateful day. No one knows if she is still alive. The House would be grateful if he returned with information on her fate.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 31, 2021)

"You look lost, Xian," says Tillington, approaching from behind. "Look, it's oay if you want some time to yourself. I'm thinking of heading to the Golden Dragon. Those dinosaurs ain't like what I'm usedta. Wanna get indoors."

If Xian wants to accompany him to the Inn, that's fine, but either way, Tillington will make his way there, taking wide berth around the dinosaurs.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Xian turned to face Tillington. 

"I was just thinking of someone I knew. They were last known to be in Cyre on that dreadful day. Her family lost contact with her that day and they don't know if she is dead or alive. I could use a drink. I'll join you in the Inn."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 31, 2021)

"I am sorry for your loss," says Tillington with unexpected (to him) sombreness. "First round's on me."


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 31, 2021)

"She may yet still be alive though one wonders how it would be possible. Let us go get a drink. A good meal and drink would be much appreciated."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 31, 2021)

"I hope that is true, Xian."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 31, 2021)

"Death is just another part of life." The priest? says in a somber tone.
"It is sad when a young life is lost, but it too helps the future. Make peace with the loss, and if that gets to be false, well, you can rejoice all the better. I can toast with you for the hope she is still alive."


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 1, 2021)

Ozzar looks at the other dwarf incredulous.
"Part of life? It is the end of it! And if you ever lost anyone significant to you, you might be less drab about it! Come, boy, let's drink to hope!"

Looking across the lake, the guard shudders.
"That thing gives me creeps."


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 2, 2021)

Seeming lost in thoughts and memories of his own, Mal finally comes to his senses. He tears his gaze away from the mists, and hopefully before anyone can see the sadness on his face the half-elf adopts his trademark smile again. 

*”The Golden Dragon! Yes, let’s go get a drink first,”* he beams. 

*”We should find Filiu there. She can provide us with lodgings and refreshments, I’m sure.”*

He leads the others inside.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 5, 2021)

The Gold Dragon Inn, Gatherhold.

1st of Zarantyr, 998 YK. Mid Morning.

The Gold Dragon Inn is House Ghallanda’s most famous franchise. There is at least one in every major settlement, and if you travel by the major roadways, you will never be more than a day from the next. The one in Gatherhold is their flagship, serving not just as an inn, but also as the front desk of their enclave headquarters, the Great Hall.

Decorated in a lavish interpretation of the traditional Talentan style, it stands at six stories tall. Featuring two theaters staffed with House Phiarlan artists, two restaurants (one for the traditional Gold Dragon Menu, and the other an experimental kitchen), three bars, a full-service Kundarak bank, and 50 rooms, it is the beating heart of Gatherhold. 

The front desk is split level, one side for the locals, and the other accommodating human sized guests. A halfling in well tailored clothing greets you, while a warforged with an equally well polished shine stands silently at attention off to the side.* “Good morning to you travelers! I hope your journey is going well. May I check you in, direct you to the dining halls, or are you perhaps looking forward to this afternoon’s performance of  ‘All's Quiet on the Thranian Front’?” *


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 5, 2021)

*"Good morning, my dear man!"* exclaims Mal, back in his element again. *"My friends and I have just completed the first step of our eventful journey, and are looking forward to getting some welldeserved rest. I myself am looking forward to your selection of fine wines."*

The half-elf leans towards the halfling and softly adds in the Halfling tongue, *"We have been sent by Dame Yamyra, cousin to Lady Filiu Ghallandra, to aid the Lady with an inconvenience. Could you let her know we've arrived? My name is Maladiel."*

Switching back to the Common language, he finishes with a big smile, *"And please, you really must point me to your tailor!"*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 6, 2021)

"We're not here for the show," says Tillington, "We're hungry and need to wash up after the road. Perhaps an evening performance? For now, though, as my friend said, we're hoping to try some of what's on offer. You have an incredible place here." 

Tillington nods at the halfling, and appreicates that so much of the furninshings are scaled for someone his size.


----------



## Hades#2 (Nov 7, 2021)

"I do enjoy a good show! A brief rest first though. I do find it quite challenging to get a proper rest while traveling aboard any moving vehicle." Xian replied to the receptionist.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 7, 2021)

*“Lady Filiu?” *The desk clerk is taken aback for just a moment before regaining his composure. *“Oh, you must be referring to the Hotelier.”* He promptly picks up a sending stone, and after a brief conversation rings a bell on the desk.* “Bellhop, please escort our guests to the Hotelier’s Office.” *

The warforged in the room snaps into action, holding a door open. *“Right away boss! And right this way, if you please!” 

“A word of advice from one who appreciates a fine suit to another: Don’t mention ‘Lady’.”* The clerk warns Maladiel as an aside.* “She gets very cross about the fact she doesn’t have a mark.”*

The bellhop guides you to a lavishly decorated office. They open the door just long enough to let you all enter, then shut you all inside. 

Trophies of all kinds decorate the shelves, with scant collections of books dispersed amongst them. The desk in the center is halfling-scaled, but on a raised floor to make the stature of the one sitting behind it more imposing. Even then, what draws your attention is the animal pen in the corner of the room. There, a middle-aged halfling woman is feeding and caressing a clawfoot. The clawfoot lets out a chirping sound in gratitude as the woman responds* “You are welcome, Brother.”* in the halfling tongue before turning to greet you.

The woman moves as if she was a predatory animal. Locking eyes with the biggest of you, her body turns around in motions meant to keep her gaze forward and her body fluid. Her robes flow to make her look bigger, and her jewelry clacks and flashes in ways designed to distract you from her vitals. As she sits, she adjusts her horn rimmed half-framed glasses so that she can peer over their obviously magical lenses.

*“Please, sit.” *She speaks in a low, authoritative tone. *”I understand Yamyra sent you, if that is true, I need not know anything else. The less, the better.”* She pauses a moment to let the subtext sink in. *“What did she tell you?”*

        *GM:*   I admit that was a bit of herding. Pleasantries are quick enough while in person, but they take so long over php I couldn't help speeding it up a bit. If you want later though, I can do up a quick synopsis of that play.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 8, 2021)

Maladiel bows curtly, already having taken a quick measure of the woman. 

From Dame Yamyra he knows that Filiu runs this Gold Dragon Inn, which here in Gatherhold is also the main Ghallandra stronghold; anyone who's in charge here holds great power and influence. What Mal sees here frightens him a little more; obviously this halfling woman is very comfortable around dangerous predators, and has learnt some of their tricks. As an urban entertainer and fixer, Maladiel finds it hard to trust his honed instincts around one with such clear bonds to the natural world.

*"I will not bother you with tales of our past or our connections to Dame Yamyra,"* he smiles, using the Halfling language to express familiarity, as well as implicitly giving away just a little information about themselves. Then he turns back to the Common trade language. 

*"She has told us Clawfoots are going missing,"* he gets to the point quickly, estimating that their host prefers it to pleasantries. *"There are suspicions about a local ranch being involved. As creatures of such sacred importance and, dare I say, family, we will leave no stones unturned, I can assure you... Hotelier."*

Mal bites his tongue, only just refraining from saying "m'lady" at the end of his line. In fact, the half-elf is much more direct and less formal than usual.


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 8, 2021)

Ozzar follows quietly, his job is guarding or hitting things, not entertaining nobles.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 10, 2021)

*"Yes." *Fillu replies, her eyes grow sharp when the sacred clawfoot bond is mentioned, but focus back into the familiar cold stare just as quickly. 

With a sudden movement, she digs into a drawer and unfurls a map on her desk.* "Whitewood Ranch. A Vadalis holding. North of town here along the rail. At first, the Clans weren't eager to let them set up shop outside of town, but skilled veterinarians and a constant supply of horse meat changed their minds. Currently they make a great deal of money selling their mounts, thoroughbred and Magebred, to prospectors looking for quick riches in Q'barra."*

The woman opens another drawer, and pulls out a sack, tossing it on the desk, the distinctive sound of Galifars clanks within.* "Prospectors, archeologists, adventurers, grave robbers. All and any are likely to show up every day, there to look at the livestock for a trip out east. Whatever else you see is incidental, customers often end up in strange places. They will not know better if you do not tell them." *

The halfling pauses long enough to pour herself a drink.* "Or don't. I do not need to know how it is seen. The less I know, the better. We are strangers at birth. Today you are only guests at my inn. Tomorrow we will be strangers again. Tell Yamyra what you see, she will know what to do. Pick your masks, wear them for a day, so they will fit tomorrow."*

After finishing her drink, her stance relaxes. A smile carves it's way into her face. Somehow this predator before you has metamorphosed into a demeanor that what would be expected of a premier hotelier. Warm and inviting, charming even. She rings a bell and the door opens. *"Bellhop, please see our guests back to the front desk? The clerk will have the keys to your rooms when you get there." *As you leave, she bows *"Enjoy your stay at the Gold Dragon Inn!"*

        *GM:*   The bag has 500gp inside.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 10, 2021)

Malix remain silent and tense during the talks. The beast and the strange, focused woman bring his combat insticts to the fore. And his training and paranoia rev up.


----------



## Hades#2 (Nov 11, 2021)

Xian stays silent during the conversation but his eyes sweep the room taking note of the organization and placement of the contents. The Halfling woman is intriguing and appeared to be one of importance.


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 11, 2021)

Ozzar nods at the woman and goes pass the bellhop. A bath and a drink not necessarily in that order would sit well right now.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 11, 2021)

Tillington is in awe of the entire establishment, and wants to try a drink in every bar. He giggles as he works out a possible itinerary within the building. 

He pauses to reflect on recent events -- he made it out of the city, which is good, and he hopes that he won't be suspected of the death of the woman; his being caught up in the fire has helped provide an alibi for him. Coming across Maladiel was a real stroke of luck, he realizes, and now with these others he's in a group and safely anonymous. Not drawing any attention to himself.

"Who wants a drink?" he asks in a loud voice, and throwing his arms in the air. "I say we start on the ground floor and work our ways up!"


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 12, 2021)

*"Excellent idea,"* Maladiel agrees, as they make their way behind the warforged. *"Let's get our stuff into our rooms first, perhaps refresh ourselves a bit, then on to the bar."*

The half-elf is already thinking about a plan, but he also realizes the importance of acting like normal guests for now. 

*"Bellhop,"* he addresses the warforged butler, *"Tomorrow I would like to go shopping. Could you  please provide me with a list of fine tailors, jewellers and upmarket livery stables?"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 13, 2021)

Bellhop responds in a voice that sounds like it tuned with a music box. *"If you are looking for the best Gatherhold has to offer, the question isn't where, it's when.  Outside of House holdings, the Clans travel with the seasons. Currently, the weavers of Clan Zublu claim the loomhouse, they specialize in making clothes out of feathers.  Rathi Emerald Eyes is the best gem carver I have ever seen, and you should be able to find her in the whitesmithy, teaching her apprentices.  As for mounts, the best place for folk of our statures to look is the Whitewood Ranch just outside of town."*

At the front desk, the clerk hands over a key.* "The Business Suite. A shared common space with individual bedchambers off to the side, ideal for all sorts of meetings. Don't worry about your luggage, we will see it up for you."*

        *GM:*  And with that, you have a day to live it up and make your plans! What is first?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 15, 2021)

"Not much of luggage. _Omnia mea mecum porto. _But thank you Bellhop."
Malix knows he will look weird in well dressed high-end lodge like this. He nods to Maladiel.
"You enjoy their hospitality. I'll check the streets, see if common citizens are hungry or sickly. Do what I can. I will return before the sun is down and we can talk. Buy some clothing for me, please, you're the expert in the area. I'll wash before we present ourselves to the wider audience. Note that my vow limits my options in the face department, I have to wear a mask as a symbol of my dedication to life. No one is to know the healer so I cannot benefit from doing good deeds, but do them for the benefit of others exclusively." 

He goes out, getting to know the surroundings, looking around the building for quick exits in emergencies, height of the buildings around it, lay of the land so to speak.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 20, 2021)

_All's Quiet on the Thranian front._

Act one.
In Southern Cyre, near what would become known as The Field of Ruins.

Princess Borann ir'Wynarn of Breland and Bishop-Militant Grodan of Thrane address the combined forces of the Brelish military, and Thrane armies. They speak of grand conquest, a reunited Galifar, and the end to a hundred years of war. The speech quickly falls into the background as we refocus on a single platoon.  A mixed unit of solders in worn uniforms, mumbling in the ranks about their favorite things and people back home. Their Lieutenant, a charismatic type that Breland was famous for, quiets the troupes. He has their orders, they will march north and protect the artillery. Despite the bluster from the brass, they have been stalled out for days by an entrenched unit of Cyran solders. The artillery would solve this problem, glassing out the area. The Lieutenant and the Sergeant debate about the ethics of this for a bit, while a few of the lower ranks comment about how tired they are and how they wish they could just be done. The Platoon moves out and gets involved with a skirmish where a few of the members die, poignantly holding on to their mementos.

Act two.
On the other side of the field.

The Cyran forces are in raggedy shambles. The combined invading force outnumbers them three to one. Mercenaries mix ranks with nationals complaining about everything from the quality of the food to the propensity of the nationals to simply fall back and let the mercs do the heavy lifting. The last comment stings “Cryans are artist first and soldiers third”. To which the national Lieutenant solemnly admits the truth of. In her response she lays out the basics. The Cyrans never wanted the war in the first place. For them it isn't about conquest, it's about survival and legitimacy. If that means biting their tongues, picking up arms, and marching to the beat of a mercenary drummer, who dedicates their life to fighting and should know how to do it better than a weaver or poet, then so that shall be done. Both arguments fall quiet with a hint of catharsis after letting out their emotions. The scene is interrupted by the return of a Warforged patrol. Through the use of guerrilla tactics as learned from the mercenaries, the tireless Warforged soldiers had enacted a plan that successfully gave the illusion of a massively stronger army being entrenched here. Everyone feels better at the news, but that relief is momentary when intelligence comes through with new orders: There is an artillery unit on the march, and they need to stop it.

Act three.
In the middle of the field.

The opposing armies meet. Defensive lines are drawn. The artillery begins powering up. The Cyran forces charge. Then, as the artillery is about to fire, The Mourning happens. The artillery stops. Mists engulf the stage as monsters come out from all directions attacking everyone. The invading and defending forces join together to fight for their lives. And after a hard long battle with much death, the Lieutenants come together, shake hands as comrades, and depart the battlefield to return to their respective HQ's  and deal with the bigger threat.

        *GM:*   So yeah, this is kind of filler.
Does anyone have any shopping plans before you go in? Maybe now would be a good time to have a discussion about you cover story? Otherwise we can get on with it.


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 23, 2021)

Ozzar cleaned himself, luxuriating in the warm bath. He didn't have much chance to enjoy finer things in life ever since that failed assassination day. And having a chance to scrub the smell of the dead from his body is a nice bonus.

He even thought for a moment not to go out for a drink! Instead of drinking himself into a stupor he actually considers enjoying the city. This will be a good change, he decides, heading out.

He walks around the city, taking in sights and smells, noting the potential rogue hideouts, nodding to the guards and watchmen and returning back for lunch and some light beer.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 23, 2021)

Tillington has 5gp in his purse, and he's not good with money. He'll buy the first round for those in the group who join him, and perhaps the second, hoping for the best after that. A week ago, he didn't think he has a future. Thinking long-term and saving funds is probably not top of mind for him right now.


----------



## Hades#2 (Nov 28, 2021)

*Xian*

Xian considered his companions mission while he cleaned up. Something to do with Clawfoots and House Vadalis. He was tempted to have a message sent to his aunt but it was too soon. He needed more information. 

When he was presentable, Xian went to the bar and grabbed a quick drink and a bite to eat.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 30, 2021)

Maladiel enjoys his bath immensely; despite the privileges Clan Boromir offers back in Sharn, the half-elf never forgot being the favored boy of Dame Yamyra, when his every whim was taken care of. His stay here got really close to that complete indulgence, and Mal takes his time washing, grooming and picking a new suit of fine clothes before moving to the bar.

Ordering a fancy drink for himself and whoever of his companions is there, Mal also eyes the collection of various other intoxicants. Deciding not to indulge himself just yet, he joins the others.

He is generous in buying them all drinks and food, making jokes, harmlessly flirting with both his companions, other guests and waiters of all races and genders, and generally having a good time.

Only his companions might notice that the Khorovar is subtly trying to get to know who has any information about the surroundings and recent goings-on, lingering only slightly longer with those who talk about these things before moving on to new subjects or people.









*OOC:*


Not sure what skill to use here. Is Persuasion applicable? If not, adjust the modifier to match the appropriate skill:

Persuasion: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 1, 2021)

Stories of locals and gossip fill the bars.

A tale of lost family: The familiar story of missing clawfeet, as told by the riders who were bonded to them.

A tale of love: A house baker has become engaged to a clan warrior. You hear of how they met, during a tournament for the game Conqueror, and how the baker pulled off the win using a rare "en passant". 

A tale of hunting: A drunken embellishment of how a Sheppard used a sling to down a Sharpooth Titan.

A tale of curios: The local Whitewood Ranch received a shipment of giant spiders for their stables last month, they have a lot of strange and exotic mounts, but who would ride a spider?

A tale of mischief: Some young halflings recall the pranks they pulled off during the nights of Long Shadows. Who knew a rotten egg could smell that bad?

        *GM:*   Sounds like an investigation check to me, but that's a high roll either way.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 2, 2021)

Whitewood Ranch, on the outskirts of Gatherhold.

2st of Zarantyr, 998 YK. Morning.

After a night of carousing and gossiping with the locals, you awaken to a crisp new day with your goal in sight. The House Vadalis owned and operated Whitewood Ranch. Just north of the town, and beside the lighting rail, it was almost impossible to miss. 

The first thing that you notice about the Ranch is how pristine it is. The grounds are impeccably maintained, the animals out to pasture are almost impossibly handsome,  even the signature white wood fences are clean from the expected mud and dirt. Taking a closer look at the main gate you notice the white wood isn’t even painted, it’s grown that way. The only added color is that of the brown and green Vadalis heraldic hippogriff. 

Meeting you at the gate is a storybook white stallion, a shining white coat with flowing black mane and an unnaturally intelligent sparkle in his eyes. Riding bare-back on top of the beast is a middle-aged human. Trim red beard, clean white shirt, tan riding pants and boots. Less majestic, to be sure. But perhaps even more polished in behavior. 

After a nimble flourish and a quick hop down to the ground, he bows to greet you. *“Welcome to Whitewood! Eixek d’Vadalis at your service!”* With a well-rehearsed smile and arm extended, he invites you to enter. 

        *GM:*   I think everyone is ready. If not, let me know!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 2, 2021)

"Nice ta meetcha, Eixek!" says Tillington, with a tip of his cap, as he looks up...way up.

If he had an apple in his pocket, he'd offer it to the horse, but he does not, so he instead begins to walk in the direction indicated.


----------



## MetaVoid (Dec 3, 2021)

"Eh, hello Eixek d'Vadalis. I am Ozzar Nabadar Kundarak. Thank you for your welcome. We're ready to see some magnificent beasties."
Ozzar follows the guide wherever he takes them

OOC: we're here to find out about the missing beasts, right? We don't have any contact or other somethings.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 6, 2021)

"Good day to you. I am Malix."
Short dwarven figure with short response, Malix just looks at the man through his mask, waiting for him to start the tour.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 6, 2021)

Maladiel smiles his usual radiant smile, and he takes a very small bow.

*"And I,"* he says after his companions have introduced themselves, *"am Maladiel. Like my companion here noted, we have come to view your collection of animals. Are they all as magnificent as this wonderful horse?"*

He moves up towards the white stallion, hoping it doesn't do anything unpredictable. Perhaps he can pet it, or something? Either way, Mal hopes to give a good impression by seeming to care for animals.

Once they are walking towards the ranch, he attempts to strike up a conversation about trivial things, but interjecting seemingly harmless questions about security, missing animals, or people looking to sell their creatures to the ranch.

*"Do you only sell animals that you've raised yourself?"* is one such question that Mal hopes to find out with if bandits have tried to sell missing clawfoots to House Vadalis.









*OOC:*


_Animal Handling_ to see if Mal is any good at interacting with the horse: 
1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10

_Deception _to make sure the questions about security and such are not out of place in the conversation:
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 11, 2021)

With a gentle brushing of the horse, the man begins his sales pitch.

*"Irian's Touch here (like all our animals, of course) is magebred. Obedient, quick, intelligent. That large building there is our equine area, and I have some excellent specimens to show you. While the locals sing the praises of raptors and tribex, for my money, a well-bred horse is still unsurpassed for most long-range journeys!”*

The man gives two finger-snaps. In turn, the stallion gives what can only be described as a quadrupedal bow, then trots off to pasture, returning with an open topped carriage in tow.  Eixek invites you all aboard and then joins you all for a tour.

*“Adventurers, no doubt?”* He questions while he begins the tour. First stop, a building that appears to be populated by animals that could only be classified as familiars.*  “Will your adventures have you sleeping in the wilderness? If so, consider one of our alarm animals. We offer a wide array of creatures bred to wake you (as loudly or quietly as you wish) in case of danger! They won’t help you pull on that heavy armor though, haha!” *

After passing by a few more buildings you find yourselves by a kennel, featuring canines and similar creatures. *“Dog: Man’s best and first friend. But of course their friendship isn’t limited to just humans! Here we have all the best stocks. Sharn Snufflers, a bloodhound able to track people even in the heavy rain of the City of Towers. This jumpy little girl is a Karrnathi Warmfur, she emits a magical aura that will keep you warm even in the harsh snows of the Hoarfrost Mountains. Here is a Whitewood Ranch exclusive, and Ironhide Terrier, their thick hide is able to withstand the claw attacks of a Clawfoot Raptor. Oh, and later on, if you need a living assistance dog, I recommend an Aundarian Pointer. Very smart, even knows the Mage Hand cantrip to assist in household chores.”*

Again you move on, and see a few more buildings. Eixek notices you all looking at the various buildings around the ranch. *“You probably wonder about the white wood! It’s a proprietary Vadalis enchantment. We breed the trees to grow with white wood, and it never fades, no painting required! Once we’re over that hill, you’ll see a small grove in the distance, just there. We are very proud of it, it’s the namesake of the place after all!”*



Spoiler: Xian & Tillington



Thanks to your passive investigations you two notice something a bit different: One of the buildings has a different door than the others. While all the buildings are made of white wood, this building’s door is made of white-painted metal.  Above the door handle, where a lock would typically be, there’s instead a black plate with the Mark of Handling engraved in it.



Finally, the tour stops at the barns. Horses, tribex, and fastieths dot the pastures. *“And here, Gentlemen, is where we keep the mounts. Other ranches might call them ‘beasts of burden’, but here at Whitewood Ranch, we believe it more apt to call them ‘creatures of comfort!’ I trust that Irian's Touch here has impressed you with the power and smoothness of his services, and I can assure you that the rest of his brothers and sisters are just as keen to help you!”*

        *GM:*   I hope you all don't mind going for a tour.
 Eixek is none-the-wiser about your current cooperate espionage, and thinks you all to be a typical adventuring party, or maybe a bunch of potential prospectors looking to strike the motherload out in Q'barra.
As for the horse, well he's better at handling you than you are at handling him.


----------



## Hades#2 (Dec 13, 2021)

Xian
"A very impressive operation! I have heard many tales of House Vadalis mage bred animals, particularly the horses, but special bred trees? That is quite extraordinary!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 13, 2021)

"Yeah, trees!" says Tillington, heading towards one door in particular. "Do you hafta carv'em or somthin'? or od the trees go white all the way through?" 

He heads where he shouldn't.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 19, 2021)

Eixek, goes a bit wide-eyed when he figures out where Tillingtion is heading.
*“That’s our Proprietary Research Laboratory! It’s where the magic happens, if you will. It is unfortunately off-limits to unauthorized personnel. The tour doesn't go in there, as much as I would love to see it for myself, hah!”*
After regaining his composure, he goes in for the sale. 
*"Our animals are quite amazing, and they can be yours! For a small price. That building next to the barn here is a sales office, and if you are ready, we draw up the documents for you post-haste. If the Whitewood is what you are after, we can ship your order off to the Lumber Yard, we grow the trees here in any dimensions you need! And I can assure you it will show up as that vibrant white color no mater how you cut or shape it! Most anything here is available to purchase today, and I will be more than happy to help you with the process!"*

        *GM:*   So you have likely figured out where you want to go next, the only question is how do you get there?


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 19, 2021)

*OOC:*


what are the options? I'm kinda swamped in budget planning and lost the track


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 19, 2021)

"Thanks so much," says Tillington to Eixek at the end of the tour. "We'll probably sit and have a drink before we make any decisions. You'll be around, yeah?" 

Assuming that Eixek leaves them to talk freely, Tillington shares what he is thinking. 

"These animals are pretty great, and some of those dogs could serve a s a mount, I figger. But for now, my mind is turning to that research lab. Is it bad that I want in just because I've been told I can't? But it also makes me wonder if everything is right with the way those animals are made. I've not seen nuttin like them before.  

"Is anyone else curious? If not, I can let it go."


----------



## MetaVoid (Dec 20, 2021)

"What else do you have?" Ozzar is gruff but seems genuinely interested.
"Even if I cannot afford something NOW doesn't mean I won't be later. And knowing prices is to have a target to meet."


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 20, 2021)

Maladiel nods to Tillington when they are left to sit down in private without eavesdropping Vadalis people. Of course a gnome figures out where the secret stuff is located! Mal himself didn't even think about it until Tillington noted the research facility.

*"I think it's a good place to start looking. I'm not sure how to go about it, however; I could keep that fellow occupied with an intended purchase agreement, or create a magical distraction, but how do we get into the place?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 20, 2021)

"Why do you want to go there? Isn't the idea to find out what's causing dino disappearance? And not find out House secrets?"


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 20, 2021)

*"Well,"* Maladiel turns to Malix with a smile, *"I suspect we may find clues right there in the facility. It's the most likely place, I think. Or do you, or anyone else,"* and the half-elf looks at each in turn, *"have a better idea of where to look?"*

His tone is sincere and inviting, he is not mocking the question but truly asking for input.

In particular Maladiel looks to Ozzar, as the watchman may have a better concept of where to look for clues.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 20, 2021)

"We make an ambush near where they hold the animals. We intercept and quietly disable those who come. Bring them out for questioning. I don't believe this is an outside job. There has to be help from the inside for the animals here are smart and some probably watch as well as humans. And with more senses."


----------



## Hades#2 (Dec 22, 2021)

"Fascinating! Mage bred animals and trees? One wonders what other secrets they have? Perhaps they are involved with the missing Clawfoots? Could it be they are experimenting on the Clawfoots? If they could improve them somehow it could bring great profit to house Vadalis. How to proceed with further investigation? Do we use the darkness to look around or would they have sentries or magical wards?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 22, 2021)

"Sentries can always be bypassed, if that's the way we want to go," says Tillington with fasr too much confidence. "Only way to find out ids to try."


----------



## MetaVoid (Dec 23, 2021)

Kobold Stew said:


> "Sentries can always be bypassed, if that's the way we want to go," says Tillington with fasr too much confidence. "Only way to find out ids to try."



"Or we could be upfront about it with the House, just not with this facility. So they know there are agents on the field. If this is inside job we just need to make sure these people don't know about it. I'd avoid 'bypassing' as you say. It's breaking the law."
Ozzar is not happy with Malix and Tillington suggestions.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 23, 2021)

"Just offerin' ideas!" says Tillingrton. "Hey! I could maybe get a job here. I bet they could use a guy like me."


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 28, 2021)

A bit before the plotting starts:

*"Of course, of course, feel free to look around!"* Eixek brings his pitch to a lower pressure as he walks into a nearby office.* "I'll be right in here."
"Just remember,"* He adds. *"Sometimes when you are looking for an animal, the right one will come to you!" *Then closes the door with a wink.

        *GM:*   Hoo-boy the holiday season is a doozy! Any plans for getting in yet?


----------



## MetaVoid (Jan 12, 2022)

Ozzar follows Eixek into the office.

"I was wondering about the animals. If they are intelligent, can't they choose their owners? And do you need security if they can warn you by themselves? I mean, they are valuable but are they still animals or they are...erm...beings...you know...intelligent."




MetaVoid said:


> "What else do you have?" Ozzar is gruff, but seems genuinely interested.
> "Even if I cannot afford something NOW doesn't mean I won't be later. And knowing prices is to have a target to meet."


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 15, 2022)

In his office, Eixek turns to answer the questions:

*"Let's see, where is that pamphlet?"*  He rhetorically asks while digging through the cabinet.

*"Ah-ha!"* he lays out the paperwork with aplomb. * "Always nice to work with a House, don't you agree? Everything has it's place and proper procedure."*

Standard Vadalis Pricings

Animal Sizes are Galifarian Standard.Stables, per day. Comes with Special V blend Feed.Prices are x4 for huge animals.Standard3 spExotic6 spHusbandry services, per dayPrices are x4 for huge animals.Standard5 spExotic1 gpFeed (per day)   Prices are x4 for huge animals.Standard5 cpSpecial V blend1 spSaddles:Prices are doubled for huge animals.Comes in Leather and Plant Fiber. Enchantments available in conjunction from House Cannith West.Pack5 gpRiding10 gpMilitary20 gpExotic60 gpSaddlebags4 gpBit and Bridle2 gpShoeing2 cpBarding:Made to order, prices very depending on size.All standard materials available. Enchantments available in conjunction from House Cannith West.Tiny, Smallx1Mediumx2Largex4Hugex8Animalsnon Magebred animals available for import at half priceAll male animals are non-Studs.Equine:Donkey16 gpPony60 gpDraft100 gpRiding150 gpWarhorse800 gpCanine:Spell-enhanced breeds cost x1.5 priceToy50 gpSmall domestic30 gpSled100 gpGuard40 gpHunting60 gpWar50 gpWhitewood Ranch Special, Alarm AnimalStandard Styles:30 gp.AlmirajBatCatCrabFishFoxFrogHareHawkLizardOctopusOwlRatRavenSeahorseSnakeSpiderWeaselExotic stylesAlso available for familiar binding.Cranium Rat50gFlying Monkey60gTressym70gTraining another animalAnimal cost +50 gpFarm Animals:Chicken4 cpCow20 gpOx30 gpPig6 gpGoat1 gpSheep2 gpTribex40 gpRare animals:Axe Beak100 gpCamel100 gpElephant400 gpMoorbounder800 gpFastieth50 gpWhitewood:Per Cord, cut to order1 gpCustom sized pillars per cubic foot2 cp


*"If the current animals here aren't to you liking, we can have any type of animal bred by House Vadalis shipped here within a week." *Eixek says with a smile. *"Naturally, we also offer husbandry, training and stabling survices!"*

The question of animal intelligence takes the man aback for a moment. *"Oh don't worry, our animals are still quite animal! I know the Treaty of Thronehold has some people up in arms over what a person is, but I can assure you, these aren't! Even the druids in the Reaches would still call them animals."*

After clearing his throat, as if to change the subject. *"As for imprinting, that is absolutely no problem at all! Making that kind of magic happen is a House Vadalis specialty!"

"The alarm animals each have their own way of communication, typical chirps and purrs, gentile nudges, shrieking like the world is ending, and even telepathy! Most of them aren't too handy in a fight, but we can train one of our more combat ready animals to do the same. Guard Dogs with extra abilities are very popular, especially among the nobles!"*


----------



## MetaVoid (Jan 18, 2022)

"Wow! For half o' these I don't even know what they are not to say pronounce their names." Ozzar is stumped by the sheer variability implied in foreign names
"Do you have monsters from Chult? Those...Dyno-saws? Things that some halflings ride? For me personally, I'd go with some digging thingy such as badger or...I know! Umber Hulk.

Prices are a bit above our current ability."


----------



## Hades#2 (Jan 19, 2022)

"A very impressive list! I was unaware that house Vadalis was so diverse with their offerings. Could some of these animals be used to eavesdrop on others? I am sure there would be much interest in such creatures."Xian inquired.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 19, 2022)

"Aw, c'mon," says Tillington, knowing enough not to mention the big bag of gold out loud. "We got some money. Maybe just a Tressym or..." (he pretends to run his thumb down the list) "...an Axe-beak?"


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 20, 2022)

Maladiel studies the pamphlet, intrigued. For a moment his memories of being a dirtpoor urchin come back to him; if only he had had a chicken to sell for even half this price, who knows how different his life would've turned out? 

He shakes his head, returning to the present. He likes where he is now, with a lot more wealth and priviliges than most. Usually.

*"Dinosaurs?"* he asks Ozzar teasingly. *"Why would you want to go near those things? They're bity, and I'm sure the only one of us to properly ride it would be the gnome here."*

With an almost imperceptible wink to the dwarf, Mal turns to Eixek and asks not-too-seriously, *"Or do you have any large ones to carry a dwarf with more muscles than sense?"*









*OOC:*


So sorry about my long absence, guys!


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 20, 2022)

Malix looked over the grounds around the office and roamed a bit around the area looking for anything not belonging here. While he doesn't skulk around looking suspicious, he does try to remain out of sight, waiting out anyone walking by and approaching only close enough to see what someone's doing.









*OOC:*


 so he kinda strolls around, but keeps low profile, if he notices someone and is not seen, he fades a bit until that person passes and if he notices anyone doing something, he observes from the distance and hidden. Again, as 'I'm not actually hiding' thing as possible. He doesn't suddenly drop down if someone notices him, after all he does have an excuse. He just prefers not to be noticed,






Perception; Stealth: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 22, 2022)

*"Why Fastieth are dinosaurs, one of the more popular and docile breeds, originally domesticated by the halflings here on the plains! Faster than most horses and capable of impressive bursts of speed, while being able to turn on a silver sovereign! Their only drawback is that the bigger members of your group won't be able to ride one!"* Eixek continues his sales pitch. *"If the prices are a bit out of reach, we have a branch of House Kundarak's Banking Guild available to work out a loan! The Farmers Branch to be exact, they are quite flexible on what they will take as collateral. They even have a profit sharing program to keep interest rates low!"*



Spoiler: Malix



On your patrols around the grounds, you are drawn to the building with the House Crest. The other buildings are seemingly normal for such a business, however this clearly guarded more diligently than the rest. You watch people enter and exit the building on tight schedule, even going as far as to wait around to be let into the building. These people don't quite match up with your preconceptions of a rancher, reminding you of scholars or mages instead. The Crest appears to be some kind of lock, and the most likely key is a Dragonmark. Every half hour a Vadalis Sion comes by to open the door for those that don't have a mark of their own.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 25, 2022)

*"Aren't the halflings upset that you sell dinosaurs?"* Maladiel says in surprise, inwardly thankful for this lead.

*"Or that people like us buy them?"*

The half-elf looks around as if expecting House Ghallandra or Clan Boromir to rush in at any moment now.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 26, 2022)

*"The Halflings aren't a Monolith."* Eixek explains. *"Some of Mask Weavers disapproved of the idea for traditions sake. But most recognized a lucrative business opportunity when presented with one!"* The man says with a wink and a grin. *"Still, out of respect for our partners here, some of the dinosaurs aren't sold outside of trusted channels."
"No offence intended to present company I assure you!"* He quickly amends. "*It's just that some of them, like the Sharptooth Titans, require an entire supply division's worth of support! Standard affair for a mercenary company, House, or government. But a bit out of reach for the general public, you understand."*


----------



## MetaVoid (Jan 26, 2022)

"People shouldn't ride anything. Animals are for hauling and helping, not riding. You have perfectly functional legs to go places." grumps Ozzar

He starts feeling lack of drink and is actually happy he's in the wilds so there is no easy access. But that doesn't make it easier.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 26, 2022)

Spoiler: If there are obvious guards on the outside



He strolls easily, looking around a bit confusedly, turning his head this way and that.
"Hello, can you point me toward my group? We were on a tour and I got distracted by your beautiful animals. You know, the adventurers, not two of them alike?"





Spoiler: If there are no guards



Malix kept to himself until he got a chance to disappear into the grounds. He tried to approach the mysterious building and peek inside. Slithering through the grass and cursing the daylight, he patiently freezes when someone is coming or going where he could be detected.



OOC: he will NOT sneak if there are obvious guards on the outside, they are undercover and getting caught sneaking is worse than being turned away. By guards, I include the animals that don't wonder off over the time of his observation which might indicate trained guards or intelligence.
Stealth +5; Perception +5; Investigation +0 as needed.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 28, 2022)

Malix notes a pen nearby the strange building. While the animals outside don't look like they are trained to be guards, the possibility that they could raise the alarm couldn't be risked. Fortunately, while approaching the building to talk to the staff, one leads a horse inside the stables, allowing for a peak inside.

The inside of the building is pristine and clinical. You would have a hard time believing animals were kept here if not for the fact you see a few kept in the pens. Also of note is what appears to be a set of stairs to the left of the entrance leading below the ground floor. 



Neurotic said:


> He strolls easily, looking around a bit confusedly, turning his head this way and that.
> "Hello, can you point me toward my group? We were on a tour and I got distracted by your beautiful animals. You know, the adventurers, not two of them alike?"




*"Must be the customers Eixek was seeing?" *A Dragonmarked staff member answers while stroking his beard.* "Should be in the office over yonder, I recon." *He closes the door without much fuss as the emblem above it glows for just a moment.* "I'll take you on over."*


Back in the office.

Eixek busts a gut laughing after Ozzar's grumpings. *"Oh we have plenty of working animals available, what kind of work did you need done?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 29, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> *"Must be the customers Eixek was seeing?" *A Dragonmarked staff member answers while stroking his beard.* "Should be in the office over yonder, I recon." *He closes the door without much fuss as the emblem above it glows for just a moment.* "I'll take you on over."*



"Thank you. You got quite a big place here. Obviously, with all the animals. You must have an entire army of support personnel." Malix walks next to the man still looking around
"How do you ever keep your secrets with all that. Sorry, not my business, but I couldn't but notice you using your Mark there. But still, even a perfect lock only blocks the door. And people talk." he raises both his hands in a surrender gesture "Don't answer, please, I'm just musing aloud, not trying to steal the secrets. On the other hand, we're a bunch of adventurers and if you have problems that need solving...well, here we are. Getting that perfect griffin maybe? A sting off of a wyvern? Bandits raiding your stores? Whatever. Must be better than what my companions are planning, getting lost in the wild in hope of hitting paydirt."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 29, 2022)

Tillington listens to Malix speak. He waves feebly at the mention of "adventurers" -- is that what he is now? not a refugee or a criminal on the run? -- but wants to be supportive where he can, nodding away.

[help action on a social check?]


----------



## Hades#2 (Jan 30, 2022)

"Horses have been used for transportation for hundreds or even thousands of years. They are reliable and reasonably easy to maintain. The idea of using other beasts for the same purpose is interesting. House Vadalis is well known for mage bred horses. Consider what someone would pay for a mage bred animal that was faster, hardier, could travel farther without rest, could carry more weight, and perhaps be used in combat as well? I myself would consider buying a beast that could travel farther and faster than a standard horse per day. Do you, perchance, ever dabble with mage breeding other creatures or beasts? I ask out of mere curiosity. "


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 4, 2022)

Eixek raises an eyebrow. *"All of the animals we sell here are magebred to be faster, stronger, or yield more farming resources at a minimum."*
For him, the conversation has been spinning it's wheels a bit longer than what is normal to make a sale. 
*"Tell me, gentlemen, what are you looking in particular?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 21, 2022)

*OOC:*


Guard leading Malix didn't answer any of the questions and/or implications from the previous page while they were walking?







Malix rejoins the group.
"I'm a scout for this group. I'd like to have something capable of stealth, a big cat or some such, with me. Do you have anything like that? I think we saw your offer and we can huddle and make a decision. If you'll excuse us for few moments?"

Malix motions for the group to come outside in some privacy.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 26, 2022)

*"A big cat you say?"* Eixek perks up noticeably at the potential sale. *"Why, yes, the enclave in Newthrone has a panther breeding program! We just got the word in from the last quarterly report. It would be a special order, let me find the paperwork for it."* The man goes digging around in a large filing cabinet. *"I'll be in here, take all the time you need!"*


----------



## MetaVoid (Feb 27, 2022)

"Bah, cats! Slinky, lazy things. A badger would be better." Ozzar comments, but immediately waves that off "I'm not going to stop you from getting your cat, Malix, go for it. I hope it will be worth it. Gods only know what we will encounter in Q'Barra. The cat might just be what we need if it can follow us."


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 1, 2022)

Maladiel sighs. Fun though this is, it's not getting them any further.

*"Hold on,"* he says to Eixek, fixing his gaze on the salesman. *"I have a serious question for you."*

Behind his back, Mal motions for the others that he'll distract the Valadis man long enough for the others to do something else if they so please.

*"Clawfoots have been going missing, and some have pointed to this ranch as being involved. Now, I don't particularly like accussations, especially made against innocent people,"* he says smoothly, implicitly meaning he's not trying to get on a Dragonmarked House's bad side.

*"And I'm pretty sure you're not involved, personally. But in order to find those who are actually guilty, I'm really hoping you can help us out. Could you assist us, Eixek?"*

The half-elf puts his cards on the table, trying to be sincere in his words. He is trying to gain sympathy for their cause; if that doesn't work he can always pull out the dirty tricks.









*OOC:*


Persuasion: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23

Hopefully this will lead to something new. If anyone wants to, this is the distraction needed to go sneaking off, but I think there's no consensus on whether that's the best course of action.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 5, 2022)

Eixek pauses for a moment, a somber look upon his face.

*"I've heard about the missing Clawfeet, always a tragedy to lose an animal, especially ones close enough to be family."* Closing the cabinet gently, he sits at his desk, opening a drawer and pulling out a purse.

*"I know you gentlemen aren't locals, and though you probably won't tell me who hired you, I have a good idea of whom that might be." *He opens the purse and pulls out 5 platinum dragon coins. *"This is petty cash, undocumented and untraceable you understand. I can give you this now, and an equal amount later when you come back here with a report."* 

He slides the coins across the desk. *"I have information that will help, but that information has to stay between us, if the wrong thing is said to the wrong person, years of goodwill and hard work will become unraveled. Lots of innocents will lose their livelihoods.  Worse still, lots of animals may end up slaughtered for no good reason."*


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 5, 2022)

"Worse still...?!?! Man, you have your priorities set very...erm...peculiarly." Malix looks at the man.
"What report?"


----------



## Hades#2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Xian

"It is understandable you would be concerned about the welfare of the animals. They are your main source of income. Though I fail to understand why someone would needlessly slaughter them. Please forgive our subterfuge as we were given sparse information initially."


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 6, 2022)

*"What I have to say is strictly confidential."* Eixsek clarifies. *"I do care for the missing animals, but I have to protect my House. I am sure you are reporting to someone, and there are some trade secrets I cannot allow to be leaked.  This knowledge will help you though, and I will pay you for the trouble."*

The man gets up and pulls a key from his pocket.* "If you are interested, please stay, I will bar the door for the length of our discussion. If not, you are free to leave."*


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 8, 2022)

Maladiel is now fully intrigued, and he tries not to appear too eager.

*"Of course,"* he says without thinking, eyeing the coins on the table. *"You protect your house, just like we protect the identity of our employer. Neither of us wants a diplomatic incident, and I am grateful for your cooperation."*

Then his suspicions come up.

*"Why are you paying us for the information you are giving?"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 9, 2022)

*"I'm not paying for the information. I'm paying for silence." *The man lets out a chuckle. *"I know about the golden rule: silence is golden. Or in this case, platinum."*


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 9, 2022)

"Just to make it clear...you want us to resolve the missing beasts and NOT report to our own employer? Is that right? You too, as a House, don't know what's going on? Can you give us what you know?" Malix asks


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 9, 2022)

*"Completely ignoring your employer may be too hard of an ask, I'm not familiar with your circumstances."* Eixek muses. *"What I am asking for is certain bits of information to be excluded from your report. Generally speaking, anything regarding the details of our experiential projects."*

He takes a moment to adjust his chair.* "But also, things could imply liability on behalf of my House. A few of our animals have gone missing as well, I have reason to believe there is a connection between these events. Though my House has done nothing wrong, certain interest groups could exploit this link to drive a wedge between us and the halfling communities."

"Are you willing to work with us?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 10, 2022)

Maladiel smiles. Coins for silence, yes, that is something he is familiar with.

*"Of course,"* he answers Eixek, leaving the platinum on the table to be collected by one of the others. *"We are most grateful for any relevant information, and in return we will attempt to help find the animals that have gone missing from your ranch, as well."*

He frowns, then places his hand amiably on the half-elf's arm.

*"Please tell us what you can, and what interest groups you suspect may be involved. I promise not to reveal too much to our employer, only what is absolutely neccessary."*


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 11, 2022)

*"A few of our prized breeding animals have gone missing as of late, along side tools and sensitive documents. Some of them were salvaged from Cyre before The Morning." *Eixek says with a tinge of sadness as he bars the door.* "Somehow, they were removed from our magebreeding facilities. Which would imply an organized effort."*

He sits back down. *"At first I though it was Druids: A few groups have been known to object to my House and what we do. Back in the Reaches, the Ashbound and Children of Winter often oppose us, sometimes violently. But then we found out about the clawfeet, and Druids aren't likely to target them."

"The next likely suspects would be the Valenar. They also have bad blood with my House, and are known for their unprovoked raids throughout all of Galifar. But unless they are planning a total invasion, the whole mess seems a little too subtle for their grandstanding ways."* Stroking his beard, he continues. *"Maybe what we need is a fresh set of eyes on the mess. I can get you into the labs, where the animals were stolen from. Do you need to gather anything for an investigation?"*


----------



## MetaVoid (Mar 14, 2022)

"We're here to investigate disappearances. The fact that you lost some animals doesn't exonerate your House, just you specifically. But yes, I am willing to help you. The investigation progresses."
Ozzar puts in
"When did it start? Together with Clawfeet or them first or what? Also, you'll need to specify what's secret and what's not, I couldn't tell animal secrets from plant secrets from House secrets if my life depended on it."


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 20, 2022)

*"We noticed the missing animals first, then heard of the missing Clawfeet the following week."* Eixek notes grimly. 

*"As for the confidential information, we have been hard at work breeding a new mount for combat. Divulging any information regarding what we are breeding, how we are doing it, and who it is for, could cause massive problems. As I am sure you understand."

"If there are no objections, I can take you to the labs now?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 20, 2022)

Maladiel nods silently in response to Eixek's comments, then smiles when offered to visit the labs.

*"Yes, please,"* he says, moving up to him, ready to follow.


----------



## Hades#2 (Mar 20, 2022)

"I can understand the Valenar could be suspected of raiding Vadalis ranches but see no reason for them to go after clawfeet. It is an intriguing mystery. Is it possible that House Cannith is involved? They are rumored to perform morally questionable experiments with magic. Some believe they were responsible for the Mourning. Could they be conducting their own mage bred experiments? It would provide a reason for the missing animals." Xian suggested.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 21, 2022)

*"House Cannith?" *Eixek scratches his beard while thinking. *"I suppose it's possible. Their house is currently divided into three competing factions, all trying to gain whatever edge they can.  Doesn't seem very likely though, they all try to maintain good relations outside of the house."*

He unbars the door and opens it. *"At any rate, we should go see where it happened."*

        *GM:*   Is everyone is in agreement about going to the labs?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 23, 2022)

"Lead the way." Malix points toward the door. "There are guards there"


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 23, 2022)

*OOC:*





Leatherhead said:


> Is everyone is in agreement about going to the labs?



Looks like it.


----------



## MetaVoid (Mar 28, 2022)

"Ah, well. Come on then, troup, file out." Ozzar shushes everyone out, moving aside to let their host pass and trying to catch a glimpse behind his desk

OOC: no special reason to check, just general "investigator" feel  investigation +2 perception +3 if relevant


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 28, 2022)

Eixek takes you to the building with the crest over the door. His dragonmark briefly shines, and the door opens. *“Down here, in the labs.”* He says, pointing down the stairs.

The inside of the barn-like building is unnaturally clean and bright. The floor is a gray smooth stone. The walls and cabinets are made from gleaming whitewood and polished silver. The air is cold, and distinctly lacks the smell of animals. Instead there is the arcane odor of various herbs hanging in the air, seemingly placed to mask any other scents that might be in the area.

The older stone stairs lead down to a maze of corridors. Everbright lanterns light the walls with a faintly blue, clinical light that flickers occasionally into shadows as figures pass by them. The halls echo with unintelligibly muffled conversations coming from a distance. A sound of soft moaning comes from beyond one of the doors, although the echoes make it difficult to tell which.

Eixek leads you down a corridor that seems much longer than the building should support. As he turns a corner, you lose sight of him, though there is no nearby door he could have bolted into. Turning around, to try and find him, you instead find the halls you have walked through seem to bend in a different direction. Or are they? This place is very confusing.

There are only two things you are sure of right now, your party is alone, and there is a moaning noise coming from the other side of the door at the end of this hall.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 28, 2022)

*"Wait!"* Maladiel calls after Eixek, at first believing the man left them behind by accident.

The longer he waits, however the more Mal realizes it was no innocent mistake.

*"It's a trap,"* he admits his failure to see it coming. *"I don't know what to expect down here, but it's probably deadly."*

Remembering his own frailty when they were attacked in the tavern, Maladiel shivers, his trademark smile gone, and he holds a wand in either hand. Readying himself for anything, he makes a quick estimate.

Muttering a few arcane words, the half-elf focuses on the jade wand in his left hand, frowning as if pushing the magic out of it. A soft glow envelops three of his allies, and they feel a little stronger and sturdier.









*OOC:*


Casting _Bless _on up to three targets: Xian, Ozzar, and Malix. Whenever a target makes an attack roll or a saving throw before the spell ends (concentration, up to 1 minute), the target can roll a d4 and add the number rolled to the attack roll or saving throw.

Spell Slots Used: _Level 1:_ 1/2


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 28, 2022)

"Save your spells - we don't know if this is some kind of test or we're just becoming new guinea pigs."
Malix looks around
"Assume they are watchin and listening...hmmm...not much places to hide. So, let's see what's behind the door number one, shall we? So your spells don't run their course."
Shrugging he goes for the door closest to them and tries to open them. If it doesn't work he goes for the next
"Watch the door so it doesn't spring open behind us."



Spoiler: Actions



AC: 17 HP: 10/10
Move: to the door
Action: Dodge
Free: open the door, if they are opening toward him he stands behind, if away then he pushes them in and remains on the side


----------



## Hades#2 (Mar 29, 2022)

Xian looks at their surroundings. All the hallways look the same. 

"I don't suppose anyone is handy at locating hidden doors? This may not be a trap although we must be prepared and cautious." 

Xian draws his rapier and moves to cover his companions in case anyone or anything comes from behind the group.


----------



## MetaVoid (Mar 29, 2022)

Ozzar dons the shield and takes out his pick.
"Figures. If it is too good to be true, it usually is. At least we have some money."
He calls after Malix
"Don't go too far, with this twisting corridors, who knows you don't get lost too!"
As Malix stands by the door, Ozzar positions himself to intercept anything rushing along the corridor toward the rest of the group.
"Ready!"


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 1, 2022)

Malix opens the door.


The light in the room is soft, red, and warm. The same kind used for incubation.  A cursory glance about is interrupted by a gurgling cough and moan from a large creature curled up along the far wall.  It sticks out one hooved leg, another, then a third and fourth as you realize it has still more. It raises it's head to look at you: Equine in shape, but with eight eyes, burred in a wild main of hair. A bulbous pulsating abdomen secretes a thick and sticky fluid that looks like it could be silk, but has the distinct smell of iron, or blood. 

The creature's hooves fail to find purchase on the smooth ground, foiled by the very liquids it is oozing.  Causing the creature to fall back to the ground, emitting a clattering squeal of pain.  



Spoiler: the beast










Before you or the creature can try anything else, a dark mist engulfs and silences the beast, and turns it's attention to you.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 1, 2022)

*"What was that thing?"* Maladiel calls out in shock as the creature is obscured by the dark mist.

Followed quickly by *"Close the door!"*









*OOC:*


Is this a "roll initiative" moment?


----------



## MetaVoid (Apr 4, 2022)

*OOC:*


rolling just in case, use it later as needed: Init: 1D20 = [17] = 17







"Close it, close it!" Ozzar yells raising his shield
"It was...horsder...no spyhorse...no...gah! Horrible experiment!"


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 6, 2022)

*GM:*   You have one turn to try something


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 6, 2022)

Malix closes the door and steps away, hoping that, whatever the mist was, it was limited to the room.
"I felt the attention of that mist, it may be a monster all by itself. Ware!"

Malix retreats to the rest of the group and assumes low stance coiled to spring forward and strike at whatever comes within striking distance.


Spoiler: Actions



Free object interact: close the door
Move: go back to the group
Action: Ready the attack whatever comes within reach


Just in case: 
Init: 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16


----------



## Hades#2 (Apr 10, 2022)

Xian stands ready, eyes and ears alert for trouble.

"What monstrosity was behind that door? Was it a Vadalis experiment or something else? I don't like this. We were set up. If we live long enough I intend to find out who was responsible and why. Then they shall dealt with"



Perception
1d20+3: *22* [1d20=19[/TD]

[TD]

Initiative
1d20+2: *11* [1d20=9[/TD]

[TD]


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 10, 2022)

The door is closed, the area goes quiet.

You hear the breathing of your companions. Their defensive posturing as they guard themselves from any threat that could be out there. But nothing else.

A trickle of mist leaks out from below the door. Then every door in the hall. The mist covers the floor, and forms a pillar in front of you. The pillar takes a strange shape, is that a face? It reminds you of sadness, and hangs in the air for a moment as if in contemplation.

Then the doors burst. You scramble to defend yourselves as more mist, with more faces contorted in misery, lunges at you. Weapon and spell alike cut through with no effect. The mist engulfs your body, a wrapping coldness that crawls up and around until one of its faces comes within inches of yours. It pauses just long enough to stare you in the eye and mouth the words “I’m sorry” before it finishes covering you and the world goes dark.







Unknown location.

Unknown day. Unknown time.

You regain consciousness in near darkness, the strong smell of sweat and rot permeating the air. The wooden floor you’re lying upon vibrates with the shuffling and movement of several dozen people, some in heavy boots that pound like hammers on the worn planks.

You find yourself in a large open room divided only by rough stalls with low walls. A muted gray light shines through small cracks in the outer walls, as if on a dark stormy day. “Hey, you, get up or they’ll beat you!” comes a hushed voice, its source quickly moving on to shake someone else awake.






        *GM:*   Welcome to the module proper everyone!

DC 10 Perception:  This building looks like one of the Whitewood Barns, but the once-gleaming whitewood is covered in grime and dirt, coloring the walls a dingy yellow brown. Amongst the people in this barn, you notice a familiar Hobgoblin woman, is that Nisa? 

DC 10 Investigation:  The stalls contain a bedroll, straw bedding, or benches. You notice your weapons, shields, spell foci, tools, and packs are missing. But oddly, your purses remain intact.

DC 10  Insight:  the other people in this stall seem to have some idea of what is going on. They huddle around with defeated looks upon their faces. A few of them have personal effects, but only trinkets, like jewelry or pictures, and nothing useful as a tool or a weapon. Their clothing is fancy, but warn down, and everyone is wearing gloves. The style is reminiscent of the one from Cyre.


----------



## MetaVoid (Apr 11, 2022)

Ozzar comes to and quickly scans the surroundings. Looking at the people huddling in small groups he sighs and heaves himself up.
"Hmmm..." he thinks "...purse is still here, someone doesn't care for the money, but they divested us of the dangerous stuff. Well, they are about to find out what can be done with leather and gold alone."
Aloud (but actually just loud enough to be heard) he says approaching one of the groups
"Sharn watch. Ozzar Nabadar of House Kundarak. What is going on here!?"
Not friendly by any means, but calm and not-yelling. As approachable and friendly as any...wall in Sharn.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 11, 2022)

Disoriented and still adjusting to waking up from a dream -- it was a dream, must've been... right? -- Maladiel rubs his eyes. As he is warned about beatings, the half-elf quickly stands up and adjusts his fine clothes before looking around.

He doesn't recognize the place. Or the people.

Quickly Mal realizes these people look defeated, and whatever is coming is the reason. Are we enslaved, he wonders, but just as soon he decides not to worry about labels before finding out more.

Instinctively he reaches for his wands, only to realize they are not there. By the Host! What's a sorcerer to do without his magic? Sure, there are other ways of casting spells, but they lack elegance and to Maladiel, style is everything.

He is about to talk to one of the people around him when he hears a familiar voice.

*"Ozzar! Where are you?"* He starts moving towards the dwarf, looking around as he goes.


----------



## Hades#2 (Apr 11, 2022)

Xian

Xian slowly opens his eyes and sits up. His head aches but different than when he consumed too much beer or ale. He does not recognize his surroundings. Someone or something rendered them unconscious and brought them here, wherever that is. He hears two of his travel mates voices. Xian scans the room and sees others with them. All of them look depressed. No, not depressed, worse, defeated and rejected. What is house Vadalis up to? Clearly nothing good.

"Gentlemen!" Xian calls out to his mates.
"I don't suppose either of you know what's going on? I seem to have misplaced my things."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 11, 2022)

Malix reactivates suddenly, his non-biological form coming from zero to full in a moment. Instinctively and instantly, he checks his surroundings for exits, immediate threats and general feel of the room. He flashes on his feet checking the dwarven mask as he goes. If this situation continues, his healer disguise will fall apart.

Luckily, he doesn't need much to be lethal, the staff he carried was more for show anyhow.

Hearing other of his companions getting up he stalks toward the voices, blending into other groups, naturally changing huddles as they mill about and brush on each other. No sense in being obvious if not necessary.

He approaches Nisa from behind, making sure it is she. He also looks at the state of the barn - has more time than is apparent pass? How would he know? But no, the rest of the group looks unchanged. And while elves and gnomes live longer than humans, hobgoblins do not. And Nisa is generally unchanged.



Spoiler: If that IS Nisa



He comes from behind and takes her hand
"Come with me, girl. Maladiel needs to talk to you."



Insight; Perception; Investigation: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
1D20 = [12] = 12
- CRIT insight and almost crit perception


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 16, 2022)

Malix approaches the hobgoblin woman, who suddenly turns as if under attack.  Her face scowls. It is remarkable, she looks just like Nisa, but  with a warriors build and far more aggression.

She readies herself with a combat stance, waiting to strike.  The crowd scatters, leaving you out in the open as everyone else is forced into a ring around you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 18, 2022)

As the crowd shuffled out of harm's way, a pale elf stepped forward and walked between the potential combatants as if he did not care what harm may befall him. He appeared washed-out, as if all colour was gone from him.

He said in a flat tone to the hobgoblin woman, *"Ah. There you are, Vesile. Instead of fighting with our fellow 'volunteers', let us see if we can look for a way out of these Kennels."*

He turned to Malix and said, with no hint of emotion that would suggest if he cared one way or another, *"You should consider doing the same."*


----------



## Hades#2 (Apr 18, 2022)

"If it wouldn't be too much of a bother, can someone please tell us where we are and why? We were strolling down a hallway when some sort of mist overcame us. Is this some sort of barbaric gladiatorial games we have been volunteered for?" Xian asked the crowd.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 18, 2022)

*"You were gassed in a House Veldalis raid like the rest of us."* said the elf, as if that explained everything, *"Now you're in the Kennels, destined to be re-made into a living weapon, like all the rest."*


----------



## Hades#2 (Apr 18, 2022)

*"A living weapon?" Xian said in disbelief. "House Vadalis can mage breed some amazing animals but turning people into living weapons? Sound rather farfetched to me. I am a mere entertainer, hardly a fighter. Even if they somehow used magic to make me permanently stronger with more stamina, I don't have the skills to fight. That takes time to train."
*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 18, 2022)

*"And yet here we are." *said the elf with a shrug.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 18, 2022)

*"Farfetched?"*  Vesile asks with an air of indignation as she relaxes her stance. "*Have you been boozing away the nights away all these years?"* She lets out a grim laugh through gritted teeth. *"Then again, you only have to fight if you survive the 'improvements' from the House of Screams."*


As the crowd circle disperses, a sharp whistle followed by the bellowing of a guard comes from outside the barn.

*"Alright you lot! Lets get this over with."* A guard flanked by a few others stops to take a swig from a flask, then pinches his fingers over the bridge of his nose. What pain he is dulling you aren't sure, but he seems to be all too familiar with this scenario. * "Double file, walk this way! Don't make us drag you..."*

The other people from the stables get in two lines and shuffle out of the building, the trepidation keeping them complacent if not quiet. Their mumblings, shuffling, and tears could make for adequate cover for a whispered conversation.

Vesile walks alongside the elf. *"Keep your eyes peeled, for plan B."*

        *GM:*   Do you line up, or do you try something else?


----------



## MetaVoid (Apr 18, 2022)

_"Fighting I can do. But what do I fight with?"_
The watchdwarf looks around for an improvised weapon he could hide on himself.
"Very well, no need to be rude." he says to the guard as he matches up with Malix 









*OOC:*


or some other dwarf if any is closer, PC is really a preference, but any dwarf will do.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 19, 2022)

Having heard only part of the conversation before the call to line up comes, Maladiel stays close to his allies and the pale elf who was willing to explain a few things.

*"So are we fighting already?"* he says softly, hoping the elf will elaborate. In vain he tries to chafe some sand and dust off his fine -and new!- clothes, the motion revealing elaborate tattoos underneath before readjusting his sleeves.

A feeling of dread comes over the half-elf. The last few days have proven that he is not an effective warrior at all, and now without his wands it'll be even more dangerous. Quickly he gets on one knee and grabs a handful of dirt, putting it in his pocket before catching up with the line of people.

While walking, Mal keeps scanning the area for anything he could use for casting spells in a pinch.









*OOC:*


Unless anyone has a better idea, Maladiel is lining up.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 19, 2022)

Malix briefly considers hiding in the building. But that would mean being separated from the rest and if this is 'a kennel' as the fellow said, it will be both guarded and quickly filled up or cleaned up soon.

He falls in with Ozzar, limping slightly as if wounded.


----------



## Hades#2 (Apr 19, 2022)

Xian briefly considers his options, however limited they were. He needed more information. They might be able to escape from here but with no knowledge of where 'here' was or who, or what, was outside, it was best he followed along for now. Perhaps wherever they were being led to would contain more clues and information. 

Xian dutifully lined up alongside the other prisoners, though some seemed to be refugees.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 23, 2022)

Outside of the barn, you find yourself in a courtyard, surrounded by a 20' tall razor wire fence.  A spider-horse is being ridden by a guard in the yard, and guard towers line the perimeter of the fence.  On the other side of the fence you can see a cityscape, immediately your eyes are drawn to the sky. It's afternoon,  but the sky is gray. On the horizon are the dead mists of the Mourning, in every direction...

To the north, just on the other side of the fence, you see a massive toppled spire. The architecture is unlike the kind seen in Sharn. After picking your memories, you realize you've seen this style before, in a picture if not in person. It's a Vermishard, a palace. One of many in Metrol, the capital of Cyre, now known as the Mournland.

        *GM:*    So the marching order is Lazharis and Vesile, then Maladiel and Malix, followed by Xian and Ozzar? Or did you want some more NPCs crammed between you all? 

Some skill checks.

Lazharis, or DC 13 Insight: The hobgoblin Vesile has started getting restless. She seems to be expecting something.

DC 10 Investigation:  If anyone tried to climb the razor-wire fence, it’d likely kill or entrap them—and the guards in the towers
have heavy crossbows and clear lines of sight to anyone trying for the fence.

DC 10 Nature or Survival: There are no birds on the fence, though several perch on surrounding roofs, suggesting the fence may be dangerous to touch.

DC 10 Perception: Some guards carry packs on their back, which appear to hold personal effects confiscated from the "volunteers".

DC 10 Medicine: Most of the "volunteers" are malnourished and too weak to fight.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 23, 2022)

The washed-out elf whispered to the hobgoblin woman, _"Just give the word. Hopefully some of this lot will join in."_


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 23, 2022)

Looking in vain for useful spell components, Maladiel sighs and refocuses his attention. 

*”Don’t touch the fences,”* he whispers just loud enough for his allies to hear. 

*”Only chance is the guards’ gear.”*

Then he smiles to himself. A few of his spells do not require components at all! He’s been so used to wands because it impresses people more easily. Affecting a person’s attitude towards him, well, the most effective variant only needs a few eldritch words and some waving of arms. 

Glancing up at the guards, Mal looks for one that is close enough, not too bright, and hopefully in charge of a few others.


----------



## MetaVoid (Apr 26, 2022)

Ozzar eyes the guards looking for the one who would give up his weapon most "willingly". He whispers back to the group
"We need to focus if trouble start and not rush all over each getting his own weapon. We swarm two of them and take whatever, move to the next. Rinse. Repeat. Something is gonna happen soon."



Spoiler: Rolls



Survival; Medicine: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14
1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4

Insight, Perception and Investigation he passes through passive skills


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 26, 2022)

"We need to find a way to disable the wire, whatever is going there it is dangerous to touch it."
He points at one guard that looks a bit unsure in himself. Or he may be uncomfortable with the proceedings
"That one will not fight too hard. But there may not be many slaves capable of fighting. We will be in that state soon."



Spoiler: Actions



Looking around
Insight; Perception; Investigation: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
1D20 = [12] = 12

Medicine; Survival: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## Hades#2 (Apr 28, 2022)

"So, we don't have any weapons and the plan is to just attack the guards with our hands? How barbaric. Although if that is our only option, I shall do my best, however ineffective that may be." Xian whispers back.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 28, 2022)

Hades#2 said:


> "So, we don't have any weapons and the plan is to just attack the guards with our hands? How barbaric. Although if that is our only option, I shall do my best, however ineffective that may be." Xian whispers back.



"You don't have anything else. Use what you have. You don't have to hit, grab, trip, hair-pull...I'll do the hitting."
The healer whispers back


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 28, 2022)

*"Well, yes,"* whispered the elf flatly, *"One of our first goals should be to get their weapon."*


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 29, 2022)

Jailbreak! Round 1.

The guards march you through the courtyard into a corridor, 20’ wide, lined with razor wire. A single guard tower on the outside rises high above the procession. Vesile grows visibility agitated, as do all of the people walking with you. The oppressive atmosphere is palpable.

About halfway through, Vesile shouts *“WATCH OUT!”* The warning is followed by an explosion, as the guard tower topples over, smashing through the fences. The falling structure finds itself embedded in several of the now dead who were marching with you, including one of the better armored guards. Some of the living didn’t fare much better, a middle aged woman looks upon a piece of splintered wood that was driven through her stomach with teary eyes, as she begs you for help.

From the broken guard tower, a hulking creature emerges, its body a grotesque amalgamation of several others. It has an ogre’s fleshy body, spottily covered by small useless feathers. Its vulturelike head—with vicious sharp beak—turns on an elongated neck, while its arms each end in a single large talon. The creature roars, strangely deep and unbirdlike, and then impales one of the guards and knocks back another. Vesile looks upon the beast with panic in her eyes. *“That creature will kill us all. Follow me if you want to live!”*



        *GM:*   Time for initiative once again!

Everyone make a dex saving throw, with advantage for the warning. DC 10, 4 damage and prone on a failed save, half damage and not prone on a success.

The broken guard tower is difficult terrain, but should allow for a somewhat safe climb over the razorwire.








Spoiler: Map Key, I will adjust your colors for visibility.



There are quite a few dead bodies under that tower.

P: The Prisoners, they are unarmed and unarmored, cowering in fear because of the situation.

V: Vesile
M: Malix
E: Maladiel
O: Ozzar
L: Lasharis
X: Xian

B: The Ogre-Bird

G: Guard. Armed with a spear and shield.
Z: a dead guard
H: Heavy guard. Armed with mace, shield, and heavy crossbow.
A: a dead heavy guard



Taking a weapon from a dead body is an object interaction. Removing a shield or pack takes an entire action.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2022)

Though Lazharis had been expecting action, he had not been expecting quite _this_. But he was numb to all feeling, and he took it in stride. Much of the crashing debris seemed to pass through him, as if he weren't entirely there. He recovered quickly and began to make his move.









*OOC:*


Initiative: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
Dex Save dc10: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
Lazharis HP 7/9. Should we wait to post our turn until you call for it?


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 29, 2022)

*GM:*   Go ahead and take your first turns


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2022)

Lazharis, as if there was no danger at all, calmly but quickly walked over to the nearby heavy guard, who had been crushed by a the top of the guard-tower. He knelt down and quickly plucked a heavy crossbow and a quarrel from the corpse. By the time he had stood back up, he had cranked the crannequin until it locked, placed the quarrel, and raised the crossbow toward a guard that was climbing out of the tower's debris. The guard was between him and the only way out. Vesile was already heading that way. Showing no mercy, he fired the quarrel.









*OOC:*


I am assuming that I can get a quarrel as part of getting the crossbow. If not, he won't have fired until next round, but will instead use his action to take the entire quarrel case. If it's okay that he took a quarrel, he will crossbow attack: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 for 1D10+2 = [4]+2 = 6 piercing


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 29, 2022)

Thanks to the warning, Maladiel is able to sidestep the tower, although a big hunk of wood came down at his feet. Before he can worry about the dead and wailing injured in front of him, he sees the monstrous creature.

*"What in the name of the Host,"* he starts, but decides not to confront that powerful foe. Instead, the half-elf realizes an escape route has presented itself.

Following Lazharis across the broken tower, Mal points at another guard with his finger -- old habits -- and mutters, *"Dolor!"*

The guard immediately clutches his head as a spike of disorienting pain is driven through his brain.









*OOC:*


Dexterity saving throw: 2D20+2.HIGH(1) = [6, 14] + 2 = 16
Initiative: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22

Move up to the tower, cast the _Mind Sliver_ cantrip at the guard next to the one Lazharis targetted with the crossbow. (Mind Sliver only requires a verbal component.)

Guard must make an Intelligence save (DC 13) or take 1D6=3 psychic damage and substract 1D4=4 from his next saving throw before the end of my next turn.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 29, 2022)

*OOC:*


Taking the shield so that one of the others who can use it doesn't have to instead taking it directly (Action to equip)







Malix delays a bit until part of the tower smashes in front of him and immediately rushes forward over the ruined tower and stands next to the guard impaled by the beast. He strips the shield from guards corpse and holds it out.
"Fighters! Get this! And the other!"



Spoiler: Actions



Init; Dex save: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [10, 13]+5 = 18


Move: a square to the left and down (diagonal, "SW") from Z
Action: take the shield


----------



## Hades#2 (May 1, 2022)

*Xian

Xian managed to dodge out of the way of the falling tower, only getting slightly injured in the process. He watched in astonishment as a hulking monstrosity lumbered out of the wreckage. What has House Vadalis been up to? He made a mental note to report this if he survived.


Xian pointed at a nearby guard and hurled a string of insults while he made his way towards the exit.

Ooc: dex save 2#1d20+4: 2 # 5 [1d20=1] 18 [1d20=14]. Dice Roller • Orokos.com,. Initiative= 1d20+2: 7 [1d20=5]
casting Viscous Mockery. Verbal component only, wisdom save DC 13 or take 1d4 psychic damage and have disadvantage on attack rolls before the end of it's next turn.*


----------



## MetaVoid (May 2, 2022)

Ozzar runs after the dwarven healer, snatching the spear off the ground and trying to get his arm into shield straps.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: straight E toward Z
Interact: take the spear
Action: don the shield (if neurotics / Malix idea works)


----------



## Leatherhead (May 3, 2022)

Jailbreak! Round 2.

The heavy guards pound upon the Ogre-Bird, one even scoring a critical blow, only to have their blows returned by a massive claw, slicing through the armor of one guard into their stomach. The Ogre-Bird takes this opening to thrust its beak inside the wound, and rip out the guard's internal organs. The Ogre-bird then raises its head to slide the bloody mess  down its gullet, and you watch as the grotesque meal somehow mends the creature's wounds.

The fearsome feast horrifies the nearby prisoners. One falls to their knees and starts praying. Another bolts to climb the fence, only to find themselves electrified. The lingering smell of burnt flesh serves as a warning to anyone else attempting to do the same.

The other guards stand in shock, they have to stop the beast, but the prisoners are escaping. Two of which are wounded by the efforts of the party. They raise their shields in defense, waiting for some higher up to take command (dodge action)

Vesile attempts to rouse the prisoners “Run now, or you are all going to end up like him!”
        *GM:*   Round in review! Get ready for your next turn.


Spoiler: Enemies



Ogre-Bird. AC 15, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 15
Guard X4. AC: 16, HP 11, Passive Perception: 12, Initiative : 10
Heavy Guard. AC 16, HP 32, Passive Perception: 10, Initiative: 16.

G1: 5/11 (bloody)
G2: 4/11 (bloody)
G3: 11/11
G4: 11/11
H1: 0/32 (dead)
H2: 32/32 

B: -19 (slightly hurt)





Spoiler: Allies?



Vesile: AC 14,  HP ??,  Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 7.
Prisoner X11: AC 10, HP 4, Passive Perception: 10, initiative: 9.
One prisoner died from the fence





Spoiler: Party



Lazharis. AC: 14, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 14, Initiative: 21
Maladiel. AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Initiative: 22, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15, Initiative: 8
Xian.  AC: 13, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 7, Spells: 2/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. AC 16: HP: 13/13?, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1, 

Lazharis is not proficient with a Heavy Crossbow, but lands a bolt despite it.
I am assuming Xian is targeting the same guard Maladiel did.
Ozzar and Malix manage to equip the watchdwarf with a spear and shield.
Ozzar did not roll for initiative, I just went with 10 for this round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 3, 2022)

Realizing that the crossbow is much heavier than the one he trained on, years ago, Lazharis looked around for a prisoner who might be better suited to it. Spotting a dwarf, he offered the crossbow to Ozzar. After that was dealt with, he dashed off. For a moment, he considered climbing over the fallen tower toward freedom, but the guards there would need to be dealt with. He climbed to a dead guard and rolled him over to take a pack off of him.


----------



## JustinCase (May 3, 2022)

*”Kill it before it kills us all!”*

Maladiel points at the monster and tries to sway the guards to give it their priority instead of stopping the prisoners. Without waiting he starts towards freedom, close behind the elf. 









*OOC:*


Persuasion: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15


----------



## MetaVoid (May 4, 2022)

Dex save: 1D20 = [19] = 19 - forgot this one at the start


Spoiler: Previous round



Ozzar was ready when the tower came crashing down so he was as far away as he could be and jumped away as the wreckage landed. He was still hurt by splinters and debris, but nothing it could have been.



Ozzar nods at Lazharis as he takes heavy crossbow off him. Not quite the standard guard issue, but close enough. He points it loading as he goes. Fancy weapons aren't his thing, but this one is nice, big and heavy thing made for his strength.

The bolt leaps forward with a satisfying th-swish-clang-thud, the last part sound of the bolt punching through the armor of an unfortunate guard.
"Slavers, your operation is illegal! Surrender now and live! Well, those that aren't eaten by that thing! Go, git!"




Spoiler: Action



Free interact: take the crossbow
Action: shoot leftmost guard blocking the way out
Crossbow attack; P damage: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15
1D10 = [9] = 9


Move: toward the guards


----------



## Hades#2 (May 7, 2022)

Xian

Xian keeps an eye on the creature, hoping it ignores the prisoners. He focuses on the nearest guard and utters a single word.

"Flee!"

Xian then cautiously heads towards the exit.

Ooc: Casting 1st level spell Command, verbal only. Wisdom save DC 13.


----------



## Neurotic (May 11, 2022)

Malix moves toward the guards and veers toward the one that breaks formation.









*OOC:*


if either Ozzar or Xian disable the guard he goes for the space opened


----------



## Leatherhead (May 12, 2022)

Jailbreak! round 3

Ozzar’s bolt fells a guard, while the party’s words fall upon deaf ears. With the increasing pressure from the advancing group of people, the remaining guards form up to block off the exit. The wounded guard thrusts his spear at Lazharis, but the weapon narrowly misses as the elf unflinchingly advances. In response, the guard next to him also attacks, this time landing a blow that leaves the elf bleeding. *“Stay back, you lot! We’re warning you!”* The last screams with a cracking voice.

In the background, the Heavy Guard and the Ogre-bird trade blows, the guard’s mace leaving a small dent in the creature's hulking hide, while the Ogre-bird’s claws land mighty blows against the bloody guard.

The prisoners scatter as far back as they can, but the fences prevent them from getting far.

Vesile whispers to her ally. *“Don’t die yet! I’m moving into position, get ready for it!”* As she creeps along the rubble of the tower.

        *GM:*  
Guard made his saving throw!
Wisdom Save: 1D20= [17] = 17

Guard Misses a spear attack!
Spear: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13 1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7

Guard Lands a spear attack, for a bit of damage!
Spear: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21 1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4

Current Map






Spoiler: Map Key



I moved the Prisoners off the map, to make it easier on myself, hah.

V: Vesile
M: Malix
E: Maladiel
O: Ozzar
L: Lasharis
X: Xian

B: The Ogre-Bird

G: Guard. Armed with a spear and shield.
Z: a dead guard
H: Heavy guard. Armed with mace, shield, and heavy crossbow.
A: a dead heavy guard



The recently dead guard in the south had one pack on him, the guard standing in the middle of the exit has another.



Spoiler: Enemy Stats



Ogre-Bird. AC 15, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 15
Guard X3. AC: 16, HP 11, Passive Perception: 12, Initiative : 10
Heavy Guard. AC 16, HP 32, Passive Perception: 10, Initiative: 16.

G1: 0/11 (dead)
G2: 4/11 (bloody)
G3: 11/11
G4: 11/11
H1: 0/32 (dead)
H2: 12/32

B: -21 (slightly hurt)





Spoiler: Party Stats



Vesile: AC 14,  HP ??,  Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 7.

Lazharis. AC: 14, HP: 3/9, Passive Perception: 14, Initiative: 21 (bloody)
Maladiel. AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Initiative: 22, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15, Initiative: 8
Xian.  AC: 13, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 7, Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. AC 16: HP: 13/11, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1,


----------



## JustinCase (May 12, 2022)

*"Dolor!"* Maladiel intones again, this time pointing at the guard who ordered them to stop and magically thrusting an invisible spike of hurtful might into the poor man's head.

Then the half-elf moves to his right, off the tower remnants towards the watchtower still standing, hoping to be able to reach the dead guard's pack.









*OOC:*


Cast _mind sliver_ at the guard who injured Lazharus (guard must make an Intelligence save (DC 13) or take 1D6=2 psychic damage and substract 1D4=2 from his next saving throw before the end of my next turn).

Then move to the South-West, to the side of the next watchtower, hopefully reaching Z's pack on the next turn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 12, 2022)

Lazarus felt the tip of the spear go into his side and he smiled. It was nice to feel something, anything, again since the experiment had changed him. His reaction was so strange, that the guards were confused for a moment, which Lahzaris took advantage of, reaching over the one in the middle and grabbing his pack, Lahzaris pulled it over the guards head.









*OOC:*


Is it an action to grab a pack? Should I roll a grapple?


----------



## MetaVoid (May 13, 2022)

"Oy, wait for me!"
Ozzar looks at the wild melee near him and decides to follow the group rather than shooting again. He runs across broken tower toward the breach in the fence.
"We need to go!"


Spoiler: Actions



Dash and move: S + S + SE + S + SE (this assumes difficult terrain, otherwise, shoot leftmost guard)


----------



## Leatherhead (May 13, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Is it an action to grab a pack? Should I roll a grapple?



        *GM:*   After a bit of reading, I'm going to rule it as a Sleight of Hand Check to undo the pack straps.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 13, 2022)

Lahzaris worked the straps as he tugged the guard around by the pack, twisting him left and right.









*OOC:*


SoH Check: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
 Not a good roll, but Lahz is extremely good at SoH, so it might work.


----------



## Hades#2 (May 15, 2022)

Xian

Xian continues toward the exit. He suddenly gets a look of horror upon his face and points to his left.

"Look out! It's another one of those bird creatures!"

ooc: using deception to distract the guards. 1d20+5: *25* [1d20=20].   Dice Roller • Orokos.com


----------



## Neurotic (May 17, 2022)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the wait, I planned to post over the weekend, read everything, thought about the action and got distracted, but still thought I did it 







Malix slides toward the guard, leg lashing low to the ground toward the guard. But as he pivots his pivoting foot crashes through the broken timber. Falling down he flips over crashing the heel of his original pivot foot into the guard. Using the strike he pushes off and rolls over onto his feet back into the combat crouch.



Spoiler: Actions



Attack and bonus attack vs Guard; damage: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D4+3 = [4]+3 = 7
1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## Leatherhead (May 17, 2022)

*GM:*   No problems. I aim for about a post per week, more if everyone replies fast enough. There is still more than enough time to take your action.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 28, 2022)

Jailbreak! Round 4

Maladiel forces his mind into the wounded guard, sending him reeling in pain. Then Lazharis makes his move, grabbing the pack off the befuddled guard.

Meanwhile, the Ogre Bird finishes off the last Heavy Guard, and makes a meal of them. As Ozzar scrambles over the debris, catching up to the rest of the group.

The guards turn their attention to the bold Lazharis, but their spears miss. Malix uses the opening to fell the wounded guard with a kick.

Xian successfully distracts the guards for just a moment, but a moment is all that is needed for Vesile to come in with a loud spell, it knocks the living guards off their feet, and back into the electric fence, killing both. The spell has two side effects, the debris between you and the hole in the fence is clear, but unfortunately the commotion has attracted the attention of the Ogre Bird.

*"Damn, we need to run!"* Vesile shouts in a panic.


        *GM:*  
Sorry for the wait!

Current Map








Spoiler: Map Key



V: Vesile
M: Malix
E: Maladiel
O: Ozzar
L: Lasharis
X: Xian

B: The Ogre-Bird

G: Guard. Armed with a spear and shield.
Z: a dead guard
H: Heavy guard. Armed with mace, shield, and heavy crossbow.
A: a dead heavy guard

The brown patch has been cleared of debris and is no longer difficult terrain





Spoiler:  Round Recap



Maladiel Mind sliver VS guard 2 : _: 1D20 = [10] = 10

FAIL!  -2 hp (2/11)

Lazharis goes for the Pack:
_: 1D20 = [11] = 11
Success!

Ogre Bird finishes off the other Heavy guard.

Ozzar moves, Difficult Terrain.

Guards fight Lazharis
Attack Roll: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 6
Miss!

Attack Roll: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9
Miss!

Malix moves in for the kill: Guard 2, -3 HP, -1/11 HP (Dead)

Xian distracts the Guards:
Insight: 1D20 = [18] = 18
Success!

Vesile goes in for the pushback!
Casting Thunderwave on guards 3 and 4.

CON save: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9
CON save: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3

Saves Failed!

Guards are pushed back into the electric fence!

_: 2D8+2D8 = [5, 6]+[4, 5] = 20
Dead!





Spoiler:  Enemy Stats



Ogre-Bird. AC 15, HP -17 (slightly hurt), Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 15

All guards dead.





Spoiler: Party Stats



Vesile: AC 14,  HP ??,  Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 7.

Lazharis. AC: 14, HP: 3/9, Passive Perception: 14, Initiative: 21 (bloody)
Maladiel. AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Initiative: 22, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15, Initiative: 8
Xian.  AC: 13, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 7, Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. AC 16: HP: 13/11, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1,


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 28, 2022)

Lazharis expected to die here at the point of a spear, but he was able to dodge and block. A small part of him was disappointed - he hoped the end would be a different journey, perhaps with more excitement than this life. Though it would, perhaps, feel interesting, he had no desire to be eaten by an ogre bird. He ran, while rummaging through the pack to see what he could use.


----------



## Neurotic (May 28, 2022)

@Leatherhead Malix wouldn't kill the guards, it is bad practice to kill establishment and in more general terms, to kill without a contract


----------



## Leatherhead (May 29, 2022)

*GM:*   Knocked him out then? 

Either way he would wind up dead from the blast, but could be mined for good drama


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2022)

Leatherhead said:


> *GM:*   Knocked him out then?
> 
> Either way he would wind up dead from the blast, but could be mined for good drama



Yes, monk can choose non lethal option in any edition  and 5e is permissive in that regard


----------



## JustinCase (May 31, 2022)

Cursing as the monstrous creature now turns its attention on them, Maladiel hopes to create a diversion. Hand motions cluncky from years of disuse, he still manages to pull off the most basic of spells he ever learned.

Ten feet away from the half-elf, a magical and colourful shower of sparks starts raining, hopefully distracting the monster.

*"We're leaving!"* Maladiel adds, making his way to the hole in the fence quickly.









*OOC:*


Casting the _prestidigitation _cantrip to distract the ogre-bird away from us.

In my last post I had Maladiel move to two squares down and one to the left of where he's on your last map, which means _prestidigitation _is cast on the fence nearest Xian. If somehow you feel Maladiel is not there but on the place you put him, the spell is centered a bit further away from the party.

In either case, Mal will move straight for the exit after casting.


----------



## MetaVoid (Jun 2, 2022)

"Come on! Leave the bird, move through, move, move, move!"
Opposite to his own advice, Ozzar moves just into the opening and stands with his shield ready, waving others through, trying to cover the passage.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: E, SE, S
Action: Dodge


----------



## Hades#2 (Jun 4, 2022)

Xian doesn't bother to reply. Ignoring the remaining guards, he heads for the exit with all due haste. He makes a mental note to include a statement regarding his comrades in his report to the House should he survive this unexpected ordeal.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 5, 2022)

*GM:*  
@FitzTheRuke Go ahead and roll 1d10, we will see which pack you got.
@Neurotic , you still have your turn.
There is still a pack down next to Ozzar and Malix


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2022)

Malix grabs the pack and runs past the dwarf yelling at them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


Pack #Check: 1D10 = [5] = 5


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 6, 2022)

*GM:*  

@Neurotic  go ahead and roll 1d8.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 6, 2022)

@Leatherhead 
Pack sorter: 1D8 = [8] = 8


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 7, 2022)

Jailbreak! Round 5.

Maladiel Casts a spell as a distraction, causing the electric fence to spark and ark, giving the Ogre-Bird pause. Then makes his escape.
Lazharis rifles through the pack discovering a few weapons and supplies.
The Ogre-Bird decides to not press its luck against the fence, instead opting to eat another of the downed guards.
Ozzar’s words seem to have roused the spirits of the bystanding prisoners, with a clear path to safety, they scramble for the hole in the fence.
Malix picks up a pack, then follows Xian out of the enclosure.
Vesile makes her way towards freedom, stopping only to give her friend advice *"You better get moving before those sods trample you! Or worse, the guards get you again! I’ll meet you in the bluehouse, you can bring your friends, if only for the added muscle.”*

Lazharis recognises the message : The bluehouse is a safehouse below a nearby residence.
        *GM:*  
The Ogre-Bird fails to recognize the sparking is fake!
Investigation check.: 1D20-2 = [1]-2 = -1

Normally it takes an action to disprove a_ Minor Illusion_, but_ Prestidigitation_ isn’t quite as powerful for deception as _Minor Illusion_. Also, a negative check, that’s a rarity for 5e!

Packs collected: 2

Lazharis has Ozzar’s Explorer's pack, including a Warpick and Two Handaxes.

Malix has Xian’s Entertainer’s pack, including a Recorder, Dagger, and Rapier.

Both packs include all items that were listed as being in them.


Spoiler: Enemies



Ogre-Bird. AC 15, HP -11 (slightly hurt), Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 15





Spoiler: Allies



Vesile: AC 14, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 7.

Lazharis. AC: 14, HP: 3/9, Passive Perception: 14, Initiative: 21 (bloody)
Maladiel. AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Initiative: 22, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15, Initiative: 8
Xian. AC: 13, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 7, Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. AC 16: HP: 13/11, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1



This is effectively End Of Combat, unless you want to stick around for some reason.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 7, 2022)

*"Feel free to follow me,"* suggested Lazharis to the others, with a tone that suggested that he didn't care if they did or not, *"I know a place where we can lay low."*

He will lead the group by a complicated route, trying to lose any following guards, spies, or other observers, and eventually to the bluehouse.


----------



## MetaVoid (Jun 8, 2022)

Ozzar follows the group, using the opportunity to properly don the shield and wield a weapon. He doesn't like the term "lie low", sounds too much as a criminal...but in this instance where they are literal fugitives he is willing to evaluate the situation first, report to the authorities second.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 8, 2022)

Maladiel is uncharacteristically silent as he follows Lazharis, hoping to talk to the elf later to get an estimate of what he's about. For now, however, he just wants to get away from that creature and those who want to lock him up.


----------



## Hades#2 (Jun 9, 2022)

"A place to hide? Sounds like a good idea. Lead the way" Xian replied.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 10, 2022)

Malix takes a quick look around for another something to grab, but doesn't waste time on it unless it is in his way out.
He follows the group warily, keeping an eye outward and memorizing the way wherever they are going, noticing city features, trying to find traces of Volstrucker network, hideouts, thieves guild and other useful 'features'.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 13, 2022)

3rd of Zarantyr, 998 YK.  Late Afternoon.
SE of the Vermishard of Blood ( AKA: The Kennels), Northshore District, Metrol, Cyre (?)

As sirens blair in the background, a gloomy rain welcomes you to your freedom. It reminds you of home, and will cover your tracks against the Vadalis Hounds. For a time, at least. 

Lazharis guides the party though an ever twisting maze of streets and back alleys, where the posters hung on every wall offer a much more sinister greeting. 

DO YOUR DUTY
THE QUEEN WILL SAVE US
DANNEL IS WATCHING




Blatant propaganda, the likes of which you haven’t seen since The War, since The Mourning. The event that rocked the world, blowing Cyre off the map. Or so you had thought.

After a while, you all arrive at a house, it looks more red than blue.  Lazharis uses the buzzer, then knocks on the door in a rhythmic pattern. A small slit in one of the windows on the second floor opens, followed by the door itself.

Inside you find Vesile, and a human man. Who beckons you to come inside out of the rain. *"Good to see they didn't take you out!"*

Once inside, they offer everyone a seat at a large table. *“We have a few questions for you.” *The Hobgoblin says. *“Who, exactly, are you? And where have you been hiding all this time?”*


----------



## MetaVoid (Jun 14, 2022)

Ozzar bristles at the goblinoid
"WE _weren't_ hiding. Looks like you are the ones hiding!"
But calms as he realizes that nothing from his former life doesn't make sense here. He shrugs
"Something happened."


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 14, 2022)

Even though the surroundings are unfamiliar, Maladiel feels at least a bit better as Vesile and the man start interrogating them. The backroom diplomacy of his former life is not too dissimilar from this very situation, and the half-elf finds himself donning his most pleasant smile again.

*"We are the friends you need, even if you didn't know before. We are the investigators, the fixers, the ones who help people in need, and even though I never expected to be here --wherever 'here' is-- we were investigating disappearances before ending up here."*

He pauses for dramatic effect, then continues, *"My name is Maladiel, and this holiday trip is far more exciting than I had promised my friends. But here we are, and a good thing too, with that bird monster about to eat us all up!"*

The arch of an eyebrow subtly reminds Vesile that if it wasn't for them, she wouldn't have been here, either.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2022)

Lazharis watched the newcomers quietly. They were an odd bunch, which he liked, but he wasn't entirely sure that there weren't some Shepherds hidden among them. This whole thing could be an elaborate plot to finish off this cell of the Unbroken. He thought wryly to himself, _they'll find this cell is just about finished off already._


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2022)

Malix slides through the door and remains there, half-hidden in the shadows of the room, standing so that anyone opening the door will have a nasty surprise from behind. He listens to the talk and observes their hosts, but says nothing.









*OOC:*


Insight and Perception +5 and Investigation +0 if needed


----------



## Hades#2 (Jun 15, 2022)

Xian quietly entered the room with the others. They might be safe, for now. It was possible their captors had spies planted in this new group or in the group that escaped with them. 
"I am Xian. My journey started with a trip to Gatherhold. We were talking to a member of House Vadalis and next I know I wake up in some sort of prison. Can you assist in providing additional information as to why we, and others , were in a prison? It is highly irregular!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 16, 2022)

Lazharis gave Xian a look. There was nothing irregular about being abducted to the Vadalis Kennels. The event had become all too common.

*"You were taken by the Queen's decree, same as the rest of us."* explained Lazharis with no hint of emotion, *"Do you not remember?"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 16, 2022)

*"Gatherhold?"* The man questions, studding Xian's face for a moment. With a bit of a surprised face, he turns to Vesile* "Have your friends sit at the table, I'll get the grub."* Before he disappears into another room.

        *GM:*  Insight DC 10: There is a twinge of unease about the man, as if he had just stumbled upon a great secret.
Lazharis: You recognize this cant, it means he believes Xian to be telling the truth, as strange as someone coming from anywhere outside the city sounds.
Nature check DC 5: You see a small grey bird kept in a cage in the next room.
Nature check DC 10:  The bird is a messenger pigeon, and a magebred one to boot.      

The Hobgoblin takes a seat at the table, while motioning for everyone to join her.* "How long have you been asleep then? What day do you think it is?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 16, 2022)

Maladiel simply tells them the date, outwardly confident but unsure beneath his facade.

*"It seems you are as surprised as us about being taken here, although apparently for varying reasons,"* his voice more softly and serious as the half-elf attempts to make some sense about this mess.

*"What queen has issued a decree that says Sharn residents can be abducted while on holiday at Gatherhold? House Vadalis has no such title; none of the laths* would dare go that far; and all would think twice before going against allies of House Ghallandra or Clan Boromir. Not only would that cause a diplomatic riot, it goes directly against the Treaty of Thronehold!"*

He sighs, still standing despite the invitation to sit. Instead he points to the next room and with a voice much darker than before, asks the man, *"And why, pray tell, does he own a magebred pidgeon while those Vadalis abominations just tried to kill and eat us?"*









*OOC:*


* Laths are Talenta halfling tribe leaders, the Eberron wiki told me. 

Insight: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10
Nature: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21
Ha! The thing Maladiel is good at (insight) he rolls terrible for (although just enough), but nature, which is as far from him as can be, he aces! 

_Edited _post to adjust not talking to a man that isn't in the room anymore. Guess I missed that part. Now Maladiel is just talking to Vesile and you guys.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2022)

Malix observes the man and after he leaves asks quietly
"He is disturbed by something. Vesile, how much do you trust him? Besides having magebred animal over there, something about us is does not sit well with him."

He took the time from introductions to check inside the backpack he grabbed and after the man left he offers it to Xian.
"I believe this one is yours. Distribute weapons to those that have none. We may have to fight again."

Nature: 1D20 = [19] = 19
Passive insight is 15


----------



## Hades#2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Xian

Xian chose his words carefully. He had to be careful not to reveal their activities at the ranch.


"Last I knew it was the 2nd of Zarantyr, 998 YK. I arrived in Gatherhold on the 1st. I came out here to pay my respects to my cousin. She was lost, presumed dead, on the Day of Mourning. I woke up with the others in that prison camp."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


Second what and what year  we don't know how long they expect us to be out


----------



## MetaVoid (Jun 20, 2022)

Ozzar takes some time to equip himself properly. With a pick in hand, shield on his arm and two axes, he feels much better


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 20, 2022)

*"You were in Gatherhold, two days ago?" *Shock creeps across Vesile's face.* "How? The entire rest of the world blew up four years ago!"*

The man walks back in with a dubious looking dish that could generously be called some kind of gruel, and place settings.* "It seems, our beloved Queen Dannel ir'Wynarn, has been keeping a secret from the people."* He observes with a sarcastic tone.  



        *GM:*   History DC 5: Queen Dannel ir'Wynarn was the last living monarch of Cyre. Presumed killed by the Mourning.  Her son, Prince Oargev ir'Wynarn is the defacto leader of the Cyran refugees, and has set up a city in western Breland called New Cyre. 
     

He pours the slop into some bowls. *"Yes, I know how it looks. But I assure you this Ragout was designed by your House Ghallandra friends, and is quite... edible. The rations here are quite thin you see."* The man swallows a spoonful of the substance, a standard show of hospitality when the food is questionable, and sits down. *"Where are my manners?  I am Len Paddite, you have met Vesile and Lazharis." *Len gestures to the companions you have made today, then takes a sip of the water, and continues.* "The messenger pigeon, as you have noticed, is a necessity for communication nowadays. I raised her myself, from before this never-ending siege we are currently stuck in. House Sivis might not be able to monitor all forms of magical communications yet, but you never know which sending stones they are eavesdropping on."*

        *GM:*   The pigeon is now gone. 
Insight DC 10: The man doesn't seem to wish you harm, and the food does not appear to be poisoned. Though calling it food is a stretch.     

*"It would be safe to assume the Queen wants you all gone. Given you were in that camp, and the scandalous information you posses. Lazharis, Vesile, would you care to give them a brief history lesson over dinner?" *


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 20, 2022)

Maladiel frowns.

*"No, Cyre blew up! You mean to tell me we're inside the Mournlands somehow?"*

Carefully he picks up a spoon and tastes the food. In any other case he would have declined, but his stomach is suddenly growling.









*OOC:*


History: 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12
Insight: 1D20+4 = [12]+4 = 16


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2022)

"Easy now. Why is it surprising they think the world disappeared? After all, we think Cyre was destroyed. And don't assume your queen knows more, you would have heard about slaves appearing out of thin air at some point, right? The question is, can we return? And can we reconnect you to the world?" Malix intervenes


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2022)

*"If I have this straight,"* said Lazharis, in a tone that sounded like he didn't care either way, in spite this being to him, the most interesting thing that had happened in some time, *"We are from different halves of the world; both of which think that the other was destroyed."*









*OOC:*


I'm not sure I'm up on the lore well enough to give much local history.


----------



## Hades#2 (Jun 21, 2022)

Xian contemplated the new information. If they were somehow inside the Mournland, formerly Cyre, how was that possible? Magic? 

"Essentially you are telling us that we are in Cyre? We believe that Cyre was destroyed and you believe the rest of the world was destroyed. I wonder if there is some sort of magical barrier that prevents those inside Cyre from seeing the outside reality and, conversely, those outside are unable to see or detect what is really inside. Quite interesting. Based on this new information, I must conclude that my cousin may get live. Although that is not our primary concern. How long were the others help prisoner and how many others have gone missing?"


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 28, 2022)

Vesile takes out a stiff drink, and pours herself a shot.

*"For the past four years, we have been trapped in this city, and in this siege."* She says as she downs her drink. *"Trapped under a dome of grey mist, one that not even the sun can pierce. Every night the Karnathi Necromancers send wave after wave of the undead against us. Every day, the Queen sends her minions out to gather resources and people to put on the wall.  At first, it was just soldiers and Forged, but soon their numbers started dwindling."

"The Queen tasked the Dragonmarked houses to make up the difference, and they did, by kidnapping the people and twisting them in inhumane experiments. House Vadalis infects people with lycanthropy, or mutates them into other monsters. House Cannith has been chopping people up, and splicing them with the dead Forged found out on the battlefields. Not even the gods know what goes into this slop!"* She points at the gruel.

*"We tried to get out so many times."* The words choke her and her eyes become wet *"So many people lost, and nobody outside would answer any messages..."

"Rumors about the rest of the world being dead started around the end of the first year."*  The man solemnly continues for for the Hobgoblin.* "After three years, more people believed them to be truer than not."

"We are members of the Unbroken. We oppose Queen Dannel, because we believe she has gone mad with grief over her dead country."* He elaborates.* "Many have. I couldn't tell you the number of days I spent at the bottom of a bottle because of it. Unfortunately, the Queen isn't taking a day off to grieve. She is still in power, and has become as big a threat as the Karnathi outside." 

"Your arrival might just be the wildcard we need to start turning things around."  *There is a hint of hope, and a bit of pleading in that last sentence.


----------



## MetaVoid (Jun 28, 2022)

"How?" Ozzar looks at the girl "We're a small group and just because we arrived together doesn't mean we're some kind of special forces. And why should we?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2022)

"There is no exit. At least not anything we could find on our side. Expedition into The Mists result in lost expeditions. The survivors talk about being lost in the Mists and impossibility of healing within. How is that part inside the city? And it seems in our version of the world that warforged are less affected - probably because of their construct nature." Malix seems genuinely interested in that last part, after all, he is a healer. It would be great to know about the conditions inside.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 30, 2022)

Maladiel's hand freezes when the grue on his spoon is called out to be unknown in nature, but after a moment he continues to eat. It is not tasty, but the half-elf intends to fill his stomach somewhat while he can.

*"So what's the plan?"* he asks after a while. *"As Malix says, there is no exit that we know of, and Ozzar already told you we're no special forces, despite our great capabilities. Where do we even start? Kidnapping the Queen?"*

He snorts derisively. *"Even if that were possible, how would that help?"*


----------



## Hades#2 (Jul 1, 2022)

Xian

Xian was initially hopeful that his cousin may be alive but upon hearing about the conditions within the mist and the experiments by both house Cannith and Vadalis, it seemed less likely. Even if she was still alive, she might not be the same as he remembered.

"How long have the experiments been going on? Are they recent or have they been conducted since the tragedy? Is there any other information the survivors of the mist provided?"


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 6, 2022)

Vesile sobers up a bit upon hearing the questions. *"You might not know the location exactly, but the fact that you are here, means a connection exists. And if it exists, there are people who can find it. Our people." *She emphasizes the last point. *"At any rate, you are now wanted by the Crown, even if you don't want to help or can't directly do so, your own safety must be of some value."*


*"That's no way to bargain, Vesile, as true as it may be." * Len interjects. *"First, they have some questions, information for information is standard fee."*

The hobgoblin scowls at the man, then rapid fires some answers.* "Healing magics do work here, thankfully. The experiments were rumored to exist before the siege, human magebreeding, body modification, anything that could make for a better soldier.  But only after the siege did proof show up. Lazharis is one of the survivors of the Mist Expeditions, he can fill you in better than I."

"As for the plan, right now we need to survive the night and get out of this ward. Southshore has active cells we can corroborate with, but we have to get there first. Land and sea routes aren't going to work. The no-mans-land is filled with Karnnathi Undead, and the bay itself filled with flesh-eating Vadalis Fish. We are going to have to sneak across the bridge, but we can't do that until the heat from the jailbreak dies down, tomorrow at the earliest."*


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 7, 2022)

Maladiel listens to Vesile and Len, speechless for the moment. He takes it all in, trying to memorize the little details of what is said and, more importantly, what is not. 

He looks at Lazharis again, sizing up the strange elf with a new curiosity.

*"Surviving the night seems like a good first step,"* the half-elf finally agrees, a hint of smile back on his face. A not-so-subtle wink to the hobgoblin woman, and Maladiel finds himself leaning towards her.

*"Do you have any beds available?"* he whispers, kicking himself internally for his compulsive flirting.


----------



## Hades#2 (Jul 9, 2022)

Xian

"This prison we were in, do you know how far from the border it is located? Or is there any other significant structure close to the border that would be across from Gatherhold? It is possible there are secret tunnels connecting Gatherhold with a building over in this side. I can think of no other method of transporting us where no one would see."


----------



## MetaVoid (Jul 11, 2022)

*OOC:*


I'm here, following, Ozzar doesn't have anything to add, we can move on


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 11, 2022)

*"I'm afraid that our only way to Southshore requires that we cross the land bridge."* said Lazharis with a sigh. *"It is guarded by a Shepherd checkpoint, which will be looking for us. But Vesile and I know a guard in the morning rotation. His price is likely to be high, but he will get us across."*

It was risky, but Lazharis preferred it that way.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 12, 2022)

*GM:*   Any further questions, concerns, plans etc.?


----------



## MetaVoid (Jul 15, 2022)

*OOC:*


No.


----------



## Hades#2 (Jul 15, 2022)

> Ooc; Can't think of anything right now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 15, 2022)

*"Let's get moving."* suggested Lazharis, with the slightest hint of a smile. _This shouldn't be boring, at least._


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 17, 2022)

Release the Hounds, Round 1, start.


*“Gatherhold was, er, is, all the way up the River Melandor and on the other side of Lake Cyre.”* Vesile ponders. *“Too far for a normal tunnel. Maybe there is a path through Khyber, couldn’t call it safe, but nothing outside the walls is. Even The Lycaeum on the other side of the river is swarming with undead.”*

Outside the building, you hear an echoing howl. Len drops the dishes he was holding. *“They found us…”*

Out a window, you can see four menacing hounds circling the house, an unnatural intelligence peering out behind their glowing eyes.

Vesile draws a dagger.* "We have to get rid of those dogs, and get away from here!"*

        *GM:*  Over the course of this “meal” you have had enough time to take a short rest, you can spend a HD retroactively.

I’m going to try a drop-in initiative for this combat, mostly to see if it flows better for this game. First come, first serve.

Perception DC 10: The hound masters are nowhere in sight, but surely that howl must have tipped them off.

Investigation DC 5 : The kitchen area has a typical assortment of utensils, some of which can be used as weapons.

Arcana DC 5: You find the Material Components for a single spell you can cast(player choice)

Map:






Spoiler: Map Key



H: Vadalis Tracking Hound

V: Vesile
P: Len

M: Malix
E: Maladiel
O: Ozzar
L: Lasharis
X: Xian





Spoiler: Stats



Vadalis Tracking Hound x4
Armor Class 13, HP 11/11, Passive Perception 13

Vesile: AC 14, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13,
Len: AC 12, HP ??, Passive Perception 12

Lazharis. AC: 14, HP: 3/9, Passive Perception: 14, (bloody)
Maladiel. AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15,
Xian. AC: 13, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 13,  Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. AC 16: HP: 11/13, Passive Perception: 13,  SW: 1/1.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 17, 2022)

"Why not just go behind through back alleys?"
Malix is looking for a good place to ambush one coming through the door, but he would prefer not to be here when the fighting starts
"We need to be on the move. And the dogs can be confused."


----------



## Hades#2 (Jul 17, 2022)

Xian

"If there is a rear exit, I highly suggest we make use of it. If someone has a way of delaying or distracting the hounds, now would be a good time to do so."


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 19, 2022)

*"Why can't I just sit at a table and have a drink or some food without being attacked?,"* Maladiel laments sarcastically. The half-elf rubs the flimsy tablecloth and two solid wooden planks appear on the outside of the door, for all appearances holding it closed firmly. 

Only very close inspection reveals the planks to have a similar pattern in their structure as the tablecloth, but it's the best Mal can do without his wands or proper spell components.









*OOC:*


Casting the _Minor Illusion_ cantrip to create the look of a barricaded door. The spell description calls for a material component of 'a bit of fleece', so I figured this could work. 

Using that HD for the short rest: 1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Well, at least that means I'm back to full health. 7/7 hp

Perception: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21 (success)
Investigation: 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12 (success)
Arcana: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3 (fail)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 19, 2022)

*"That's just the hounds,"* said Lazharis with no sound of worry in spite of the dire warning, *"But their masters won't be far behind."*









*OOC:*


IIRC I found and returned Ozzar's stuff, but not my own, right? If we've had a short rest, I've probably already stolen a knife and anything that can be used as thieves' tools in a pinch (hairpins, nails, wood, any carpentry tools).

Rest: HD: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6 Full HP.
Checks
Arcana Check: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Investigation: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
Perception: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13


----------



## MetaVoid (Jul 20, 2022)

"Whatever we do, we should do NOW!" Ozzar is ready for the combat.

OOC: passive perception and investigations are higher than needed and he wouldn't attempt arcana check


----------



## Hades#2 (Jul 24, 2022)

Xian quickly offers any extra weapons he has to the others.
"Unless there is a secret passage beneath the floor we need to go out the back door now!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 25, 2022)

More familiar with the layout of the safehouse, Lahzaris sighed' and led the way toward the back door, saying *"This way. Quickly."*

'(He had no desire to die, but he had no desire for much of anything. If the dogs broke in and started mauling people, he just might feel _something_ - Fear? Worry? Excitement? He had no idea.)


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 26, 2022)

As the Hounds’ eyes light up with arcane energies,  Lahzaris leads the party out into the backyard. The Hounds magic knocks the door open. In response, Vesile tips the table in front of the hallway leading to the back exit, as everyone runs for safety.

        *GM:*   OK then, it sounds like the situation is shifting to a chase!
Thanks to the logistics of having a fence on the back of the house, after you clear the first hurdle, you will have a decent head start on the hounds.

First complication: Hopping the fence. Make a DC 10 acrobatics check. Failure: 1d4 piercing damage from the twisted wire on top of the fence.

Also, the first to post roll me a d20, for more complications.

Some quick rules reminders, mostly so I can keep track of them.

*Dashing.*
During the chase, a participant can freely use the Dash action a number of times equal to 3 + its Constitution modifier. Each additional Dash action it takes during the chase requires the creature to succeed on a DC 10 Constitution check at the end of its turn or gain one level of exhaustion.

A participant drops out of the chase if its exhaustion reaches level 5, since its speed becomes 0. A creature can remove the levels of exhaustion it gained during the chase by finishing a short or long rest.




Your goals are to either tire the hounds out, or break their LoS and hide successfully. The Party currently has a collective 100' lead on the hounds.



Spoiler: Stats



Vadalis Tracking Hound x4
Armor Class, Speed 40, Con +1 13, HP 11/11, passive Perception 13

Vesile: Speed 30, Con +1 AC 14, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13,
Len: Speed 30, Con +0 AC 12, HP ??, Passive Perception 12

Lazharis. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 14, HP: 9/9, Passive Perception: 14
Maladiel. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 12, HP: 7/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. Speed 30, Con +2 AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15,
Xian. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 13, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 13,  Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. Speed 25, Con +2  AC 16: HP: 11/13, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 26, 2022)

Maladiel jumps over the fence, although he overestimates his nimbleness. Tripping over the twisted wire on the top, he falls to his face painfully.

Not worrying about it too much for the moment, the half-elf quickly gets to his feet and starts running towards the nearest alleyway.









*OOC:*


Acrobatics roll: 1D20 = [8] = 8 (fail)
1D4 = [2] = 2 piercing damage

Complications roll: 1D20 = [15] = 15

Move to the alley to the north-northeast.

Maladiel. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 12, HP: *5*/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 26, 2022)

*"They will try to divide us, so do your best to stay together!"* warned Lahzaris. After everyone was out of the building, he took the time to shut the back door. Eventually he made for the fence. His ordeal in the mists had left him scrawny and weak. He recalled having once been fit, happy, and in love. Now a distant memory that held no emotion for him. Even the loss of it all did not make him feel sad, which troubled him in a intellectual way.

His thin, pale arms could barely lift his light weight as he climbed over the fence, catching himself on a sharp piece. He didn't notice the wound until much later.









*OOC:*


He'll also block or lock the back door, if he can find a way to do that.
Investigation Check: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
Athletics Check: 1D20-1 = [8]-1 = 7
Damage: 1d4 = [3] = 3


----------



## Hades#2 (Jul 28, 2022)

Xian

Xian watches the others attempt to leap the fence. He runs right behind them to stay ahead of the hounds. As he closes on the fence his legs push off the ground, hurtling his body upwards and forwards. He barely clears the fence. Whatever House Vadalis did to him must have affected him more than he thought. 

Xian quickly helps any fallen comrades to their feet before dashing after Maladiel.



> Ooc: Acrobatics check:. 1d20+2: *11* [1d20=9]. Dice Roller • Orokos.com


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2022)

Malix remains to help slower Ozzar over the fence and then vaults easily over it.



Spoiler: Actions



Action: help Ozzar
Move: neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixacrobatics → 13(8 + 5)#Malix acrobatics
neurotic:  D20#malixcomplications → 1919#Malix complications



OOC: my work policy got updated to exclude coyotecode roller. I'm using rolz for the moment. If someone has anything better, let me know. I have paizo account, I could create a thread there.


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 7, 2022)

OOC: I would prefer the athletics  Sorry for the delay, tourist season is a busy one for me

Being shorter than most of his companion and relatively heavily armored, Ozzar didn't like his odds as he ran toward the fence. But seeing a friendly dwarf risking his own life to help him gave him a confidence boost. Also, a prospect of being eaten by those dogs gave him some extra speed.

He vaulted the fence using his weapon to hook the top and simply pulling himself up aided by full speed run. He only needed to jump a bit sideways so his legs clear the obstacle and the shield slid over the spikes threatening to injure him.

"Come on, Malix! Get over here!"
With some relief he noted Malix had no problem following him as he dashed into the streets after the rest of the group.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: to the fence Acrobatics; with help: 1d20 = [16] = 16 1d20 = [6] = 6
Action: Dash 1/3

Complications: 1d20 = [1] = 1 - let's hope this is good


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 10, 2022)

Release the Hounds! Round 2.

Lazharis props a plank up against the door, a weak latch, but better than nothing.
The party makes it over the fence, with little trouble.
Vesile barely makes it over the top by herself, but Len is also mangled by the barbs (bloody)
The hounds break past the barriers, find themselves on the other side of the fence, and bolt back inside the building. As they scramble outside, one of them trips on a puddle.

As the party flees, they come across a drunk who has clearly been day-drinking away his problems and flailing about in the street.

        *GM:*  Make a DC 10 Strength (Athletics), Dexterity (Acrobatics), or Charisma (Intimidation) check (your choice) to slip past him.  On a failed check, the drunk counts as 10 feet of difficult terrain.

And don't forget to roll for complications!

Actions:
Two of the hounds used their actions to break down the barriers, the other two hounds are dashing.

Current Distance:

Added distance, 30, Ozzar gained 50
The Closest hounds gained 5’
The other 2 hounds are 40’ behind them, one of them is prone.

Ozzar: 145’
Other Party: 130’
Far hounds: -40’



Spoiler: Stats



Vadalis Tracking Hound x4
Armor Class, Speed 40, Con +1 13, HP 11/11, passive Perception 13

Vesile: Speed 30, Con +1 AC 14, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13,
Len: Speed 30, Con +0 AC 12, HP ??, Passive Perception 12 (bloody)

Lazharis. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 14, HP: 6/9, Passive Perception: 14,
Maladiel. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. Speed 30, Con +2 AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15,
Xian. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 13, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 13,  Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. Speed 25, Con +2  AC 16: HP: 11/13, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1.

Dashes used:
Hound A, 1/4
Hound B, 1/4

Ozzar, 1/5





Spoiler: Rolls:



Fence Damage!
fence damage: 1D4 = [4] = 4

Saving throws!
Saving throw VS puddle: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5
1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14
1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18
1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 11, 2022)

*"Get of of the way, you fool!"* shouted Lahzaris at the drunkard, *"And get out of sight, or the Hounds might take you."*

He picked up the pace, trying to get to the front in case these strange newcomers did not know the way.









*OOC:*


Intimidation Check: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21. How do we roll for complications?


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 11, 2022)

*GM:*   Roll 1d20


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 11, 2022)

Lazharis came upon some unforseen obstacle.









*OOC:*


Complication: 1D20 = [18] = 18


----------



## Hades#2 (Aug 14, 2022)

Xian

Xian watched Lazharis bully his way past the drunk. Xian decided to take a more subtle approach. As he came up to the drunk, he took a chance while they were engrossed in their drink to try to slip past undetected.

ooc: using Acrobatics to slip past. Dice Roller • Orokos.com 

1d20+2: *13* [1d20=11]. 
Complication roll:
1d20: *20* [1d20=20]


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 18, 2022)

Ozzar saw the drunk and simply raised his shield and attempted to bull through the man. Unfortunately, those in front of him moved the drunk just a bit aside and instead of full on collision, Ozzar glanced off the man and slammed into the rain collection barrel near the wall arresting his momentum completely.

Stunned for a moment, he watches as  the group sprints by. He then takes after them, exerting just a little more than he planned


Athletics; Complications: 1d20+5 = [1] +5 = 6; 1d20 = [1] = 1
ARGH! I had natural 1 for complication last time, now two in a row. WTF!?

DASH (2/3)


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2022)

Malix sprints through the alley. Ozzar slams into the drunk and the obstacle and the monk bounces off the wall, jumps on the same barrel that stopped the other dwarf and continues running.

(+DASH!! 1/3)

neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixacrobatics → 15(10 + 5)#Malix acrobatics
neurotic:  D20#malixcomplications → 6(6)#Malix complications


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 18, 2022)

*"I'm contagious! Out of my way!"* Maladiel shouts his lies as natural as taking a breath, unsure of whether the drunkard will even understand him. Surely, the man takes an unsteady step away from him, although that means Ozzar's plan doesn't go quite according to plan.

Hearing the dwarf crash into a barrel behind him, Mal yells *"sorry!"* but keeps running.









*OOC:*


intimidation: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11

Apologies for my absence!

Edit: Do we each roll for complications, or just the first one to post?


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 20, 2022)

Release the  Hounds! Round Three.

Lazharis, Xian, Malix, and Maladiel manage to dodge the drunk. While Ozzar slams right into him, before correcting course. The drunk careens into Len, knocking him over.

An explosion happens behind you. *“Hah! Took that long enough!”* Vesile laughs. You have lost sight of two dogs, the remaining two are still barking after you.

Suddenly, the alley turns hard left, it looks like this way was boarded off for repairs recently.

        *GM:*  Everyone should roll for complications, it will speed this up, one way or the other!

DC 10 DEX save or smash into the wall for 1d4 damage. Once you are past the wall, you can attempt a Stealth check to hide!

Added distances:

The party gained 30'
Malix gained 60'
Len gained 20'

The closest hounds gained 80’

Ozzar: 95’
Malix 80’
Main Party: 50’
Len 30’
Near hounds 0
Far hounds: ?



Spoiler: Stats



Vadalis Tracking Hound x4
Armor Class, Speed 40, Con +1 13, HP 11/11, passive Perception 13

Vesile: Speed 30, Con +1 AC 14, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13,
Len: Speed 30, Con +0 AC 12, HP ??, Passive Perception 12 (bloody, Prone)

Lazharis. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 14, HP: 6/9, Passive Perception: 14,
Maladiel. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. Speed 30, Con +2 AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15,
Xian. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 13, HP: 7/9, Passive Perception: 13,  Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. Speed 25, Con +2  AC 16: HP: 11/13, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1.

Dashes used:
Hound A, 2/4
Hound B, 2/4

Ozzar,  2/5
Malix  1/5
Len 1/3 [/stats]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 20, 2022)

Lahzaris took the corner at a full dash, running up on the side of the wall for three steps before landing back on the ground. He headed for a spot to hide, as far away from the corner as he could get.









*OOC:*


Wall dc10 DEX Save: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15; Stealth (Hide) Check: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12; Complications: 1D20 = [6] = 6 Lahzaris uses a dash.


----------



## Hades#2 (Aug 22, 2022)

Xian

Who would have predicted that some day he would be running away from magebred hounds. It was perhaps this errant thought that caused him to miscalculate his trajectory and hit the wall.



> Ooc: Dex save 1d20+4: *9* [1d20=5].  Damage:
> 
> 
> 1d4: *4* [1d4=4].  HP now down to 3.  Stealth to hide: 1d20+2: *22* [1d20=20]. Complication roll:1d20: *9* [1d20=9]


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 22, 2022)

Malix notices Xian slamming into the wall and falls as he approaches sliding the last several feet legs first toward the wall and using it to get back upright as his leg stop at the obstacle. 

He melds into the background in the alley.



Spoiler: Actions



neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixdexsave → 19(14 + 5)#Malix dex save
neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixstealth → 19(14 + 5)#Malix stealth


neurotic:  D20#malixcomplications → 20(20)#Malix complications

@MetaVoid thank you for collecting all those ones


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 22, 2022)

Ozzar makes up for the lost time and has enough time to plan the sudden turn. He goes on the right of the alley and turns sharply, but not impossibly so. His low center of gravity helps and he simply bounds further into the side-alley and calms his breathing.

He is surprisingly good at stealth, one skill maybe perfected during stake-outs?



Spoiler: Rolls



Dex save; Complication: 1d20 = [14] ) 14; 1d20 = [12] = 12
Stealth: 1d20 = [18] ) 18


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 22, 2022)

Maladiel is light and quick, the wall not much of an obstacle for one with elvish blood. Like a cat he runs up and manages to land softly on the floor. Stealth is of the essence, and Mal smiles as he notices his companions are beginning to disappear from sight and sound.

He does the same, fading into the night, making a note to himself to heal the injured Xian later.









*OOC:*


Dex: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18

Stealth: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20

Complication: 1D20 = [8] = 8


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 24, 2022)

Release the Hounds! Interim.

The party makes their way around the corner, with various degrees of success. Everyone, except for Len. The middle aged man wasn't in the best shape to begin with, and finds himself careening into the same wall that Xian faced. Instead of bouncing off into the shadows, the man falls limply onto the ground below.

The displaced team and their remaining friends manage to hide before they can take stock of the scene. The last two hounds are circling around the unconscious man, far behind the party.  The dogs howl into grey afternoon sky. They have captured their quarry, and their masters will soon come to collect.

Vesile clenches her fist, fighting her own instincts to charge in and save her ally. *"We need to get to Southshore."* The hobgoblin says through gritted teeth.



        *GM:*  
The chase is over, and most of you got away!




Spoiler: stats



Vadalis Tracking Hound x4
Armor Class, Speed 40, Con +1 13, HP 11/11, passive Perception 13

Vesile: Speed 30, Con +1 AC 14, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13,
Len: Speed 30, Con +0 AC 12, HP ??, Passive Perception 12 (Unconscious)

Lazharis. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 14, HP: 6/9, Passive Perception: 14,
Maladiel. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: 2/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. Speed 30, Con +2 AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15,
Xian. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 13, HP: 3/9, Passive Perception: 13, Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3 (Bloody)
Ozzar. Speed 25, Con +2 AC 16: HP: 11/13, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 24, 2022)

*"What will they do to him?"* Maladiel asks softly about Len, while moving toward Xian.

Looking the elf in the eyes with an intense stare, Maladiel places his hand on Xian's chest. *"You're fortunate I like you,"* he says with a straight face, then smiles broadly. The half-elf concentrates, loud-whispers what seems like a piece of long-forgotten prayer, and raises his free hand to the sky as if channeling some divine power.

Xian's injuries start closing, less painful than the dramatic gestures seem to predict, as the healing magic works through him, spiraling out from Maladiel's fingertips and undoing all damage done to him.

*"I will remember Len's hospitality,"* he adds somberly. Then, with a hint of a smile, *"And the grue. Definitely the grue."*









*OOC:*


Cast _Cure Wounds_ (V,S) on Xian, healing 10 hitpoints.

Maladiel. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: *1*/2. FBTG: 1/1.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 24, 2022)

Lahzaris shook his head. It was a shame to lose Len. A good fellow and useful. He wished that he could feel more about it, but only the usual numbness came to him. He could _think_ it was a shame, but he couldn't bring himself to feel it.

*"He will be returned to the kennels, where they will eventually turn him into a monstrous war machine - if he survives the process."* he explained without emotion. *"Come now, everyone. We must move on. Quickly now."*


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 25, 2022)

"Not ideal. This is a dangerous world, you live in. Can we help him? And for the future reference, would any captives prefer death to capture?"
Malix asks as they all emerge from their hiding places


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 25, 2022)

*"There's nothing we can do for him now,"* answered Lazharis simply, *"Some might prefer death, but others might hold on to the hope of escape. We managed it once. Now, we need to move on, or we'll share his fate - odds are we will not escape twice."*


----------



## Hades#2 (Aug 26, 2022)

Xian
HP 9/9

"Thank you Maladiel, it is much appreciated."

Xian turns to Lazharis. "You say he will be turned into a monstrous war machine. For what purpose? The war is over, unless....is House Vadalis running some barbaric gladiatorial games or is someone planning on starting another war?"


----------



## MetaVoid (Aug 29, 2022)

"War always has its share of casualties." Ozzar adds darkly. "Mourn him later, let us go now or we'll end up the same."


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 31, 2022)

3rd of Zarantyr, 998 YK. Evening.
NW of the Dead Man’s Land, Northshore, Metrol, Cyre


The evening comes, and with it an impending sense of dread.

From a generous distance away, you can see guards swarming over the bridge to Southshore. The Bridge of the Dead, as it is aptly named. Although the mists under the bridge hide what horrors lurk beneath in the Dead Man’s Land.They do not hide the grotesque building blocks of the macabre structure. Bodies, faces, claws, hands, skulls. All poking out of the stone. The craftsmanship is far too intricate for what would have been slapped together in a wartime effort.

*“The Karrnathi breached here, early on after the Mists appeared.”* Vesile explains. “*A lot of good soldiers and mercenaries died that night. They managed to hold back the line long enough for House Tharashk’s Medusas to make a wall out of the undead.” 

“Then House Canith’s engineers laid quickstone over the entire mess, like they were sweeping it under the rug.” *The hobgoblin snorted, the kind of laugh one gives as they try to suppress other emotions.


        *GM:*  


Spoiler: DC 10 Perception



There is a figure across the street, in an alley, that is looking at you
DC 5 Insight: The Figure is not hostile, in fact they seem to be scared of something, debating on if to approach you.
DC 15 Perception: The figure has been following you for some time 






Spoiler: Stats



Vesile: Speed 30, Con +1 AC 14, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13,

Lazharis. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 14, HP: 6/9, Passive Perception: 14,
Maladiel. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 12, HP: 5/7, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: 1/2. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. Speed 30, Con +2 AC: 17, HP: 8/10, Passive Perception: 15,
Xian. Speed 30, Con +1 AC: 13, HP: 9/9, Passive Perception: 13, Spells: 1/2 + D, BI: 3/3
Ozzar. Speed 25, Con +2 AC 16: HP: 11/13, Passive Perception: 13, Initiative: 10?, SW: 1/1.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 31, 2022)

Malix whispers to the group
"We are being followed for some time. It is frightened of us, but may offer some help. I can try and go behind. Or we can just talk."
OOC: Passive perception and insight 15

"Since it showed itself it already decided, its id just needs to explain its ego why it decided so."


----------



## Hades#2 (Sep 1, 2022)

> Xian cautiously peeks across the street to try to verify Malix's observation.






> Perception:.
> 
> 
> 1d20+3: *16*[1d20=13],.
> ...



"Fascinating!" Xian remarked quietly. " Who knows about this place?"


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 1, 2022)

"What? Where? Ah, I see."
Ozzar didn't notice anyone following them, but once pointed out he gauges the person quickly. 
"We should keep moving, if it is as Malix says he will come to us. If we stop, we can frighten him."


Insight; Perception: 1d20+2=[15]+3=17; 1d20+3=[6]+3=9


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 6, 2022)

*"Could be running from the same hounds,"* Maladiel observes, hesitating.

*"Let's find a quiet spot and have a talk, shall we?"* he suggests, combining Ozzar's and Malix' suggestions. 









*OOC:*


perception: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
insight: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 6, 2022)

Lazharis agreed. He had noticed that they were followed, but had not yet decided what to do about it when Malix spoke up.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 7, 2022)

The party finds secluded alleyway to discuss the events at hand. As they do so, the figure cautiously follows. As she steps walks across the street, you get a better look at her. A human woman, late 40's.  

        *GM:*   Insight DC 10: This woman has a build that implies she does not have a life of manual labor. Her clothing, though clearly not new, doesn't seem to have suffered quite as much wear and tear either. Perhaps a desk worker of some kind.
Insight DC 15: The woman is sizing you up, eyes darting to the same key points on each person as you would, she clearly knows how to gather information.      


*"Hello, friends."* The woman says with a bit of caution. *"Had a bit of trouble back there?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 7, 2022)

*"Nothing to worry about,"* Maladiel smiles at her in his charming way, motioning for her to get to within whispering distance.

*"We can be friends, certainly. Tell me, ma'am, what you need us as your friends for?"*









*OOC:*


Insight: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
Persuasion if needed: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 7, 2022)

Lazharis stands silently considering the woman.









*OOC:*


PIns 13


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 8, 2022)

"Hrrumph! I'll keep guard. Be quick." Ozzar moves a little bit away, close enough to hear, but far enough to give at least a moments warning if something or someone comes at them


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2022)

Malix fades into the background. He is not one for diplomacy.

neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixstealth → 14(9 + 5)#Malix stealth


----------



## Hades#2 (Sep 11, 2022)

"Friends?" Xian asks. "I don't believe we've met previously. Please explain why you were following us? I am, of course, insatiably curious."



> Insight. 1d20+3: *17* [1d20=14]. Dice Roller • Orokos.com.  Persuasion
> 
> 
> 1d20+5: *9* [1d20=4]. Dice Roller • Orokos.com. Lousy roll.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 12, 2022)

The woman steps into the alley. Appropriately cautious, but willing to take a risk. *"Eyrena Niadh."* She greets you with bow and a flourish. 

        *GM:*   DC 15 History: Eyrena Niadh was the name of the senior editor for the _Metrol Messenger, _the newspaper of Cyre. While not as popular as _The Korranberg Chronicle,_ House Sivis would sometimes sell it in their newsstands. Partly to keep up "fair representation" and partly because their reporting on social galas and the arts was considered to be top notch.     

*"As the saying goes, 'A friend in need is a friend indeed.' From what I gather, those hounds, and those guards, are after you."* Eyrena gestures towards the bridge. *"And if you are the kind of people wanted by them, then you are the kind of people I need some help from."*

After taking a pause to see your reactions, the woman steels herself.* "I have a proposal, I can shelter you for the night. But in return, I ask you take my sister with you, across to Southshore, where she can fall under the protection of the Unbroken."*

        *GM:*   DC 10 Insight: This does not appear to be a threat, and her offer to help seems sincere.
DC 15 Insight: She is holding something back, there is a bit more to that request than she is letting on.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 12, 2022)

Malix waits for others to speak, deciding to join the group if no one comments on the hidden agenda. But they do need to hide.



Spoiler: If no one comments on the insight detail



"And the sister...she is just a human. No special things we should know? No...stories for the adventurers? No hidden items we should be aware of?"
Malix passes the ball to Vesile.
"You know local people and underground. Can we do better on the streets?"





Spoiler: Actions



neurotic:  D20 + 2#malixhistory → 11(9 + 2)#Malix History
Insight DC 15 made automatically


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 12, 2022)

Maladiel smiles as he realizes Eyrena is sincere in her offer, but is not quite putting all her cards on the table.

*"Dear lady Niadh, I will be honest and admit that, yes, those hounds and guards are after us. I don't suppose a lot of prisoners manage to escape, so your help is very much appreciated."*

He touches her arm lightly, drawing her in before continuing, *"But if we are to trust you, I want you to be completely honest. There's something else, isn't there?"*









*OOC:*


History: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2 (nope)
Insight: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24 (  )

Persuasion to get her to tell the complete truth: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11


----------



## Hades#2 (Sep 21, 2022)

Xian looks the woman over trying to pay close attention to her body language to see if she seems to be telling the truth or not.


> Insight roll. Dice Roller • Orokos.com.
> 
> 
> 1d20+3: *4* [1d20=1]



"How can we trust you? You might be working for our captors."


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 26, 2022)

*"I would hardly be asking for help if the situation wasn't more involved than a simple Sul day walk."* Eyrena conceded. *"My sister has a condition, nothing contagious mind you, but that would draw the ire of the Queens Watch." 

"That's why I have to get her to Southshore, to the Unbroken."* The woman pauses to catch her breath and composure. *"The deal is the deal—shelter for the night, a place to rest—and you get my sister across and to the Unbroken. Take it or leave it."*


        *GM:*   What say you all?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 26, 2022)

*"Hmmm."* pondered Lazharis for a moment before saying, *"We might as well. We will make it across or we will fail. One more will not make a difference. Shelter for the night, on the other hand, could make a very big difference."*


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2022)

Maladiel raises one eyebrow, not convinced there is nothing more. He does remain silent, however, and not once drops his smile.

*"The offer sounds very good,"* he says, turning to his companions.

*"The elf is right. Are we all agreed, then?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 27, 2022)

"We are." Malix rejoins the group, dropping from somewhere under the roofs.
"I am a healer, lady, maybe I can help with the condition?"


----------



## Hades#2 (Sep 28, 2022)

Xian is unsure of the woman's motives. She may be telling the truth but he also felt like there was much she wasn't telling. Still, a place to sleep for the evening would be useful. If she led them into an ambush in the morning then there was always a chance to escape again.

"Very well. We will accept your offer of hospitality for the evening."


----------



## MetaVoid (Sep 29, 2022)

"We should get off the streets, standing in one place is not safe." Ozzar comes to the group once it seems they reached a decision


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 1, 2022)

3rd of Zarantyr, 998 YK. Dusk.
Eyrna Niadh's house, Northshore, Metrol, Cyre


The party agrees to the deal, and Eyrena leads them to her home. There they meet the "sister" in question.



The woman is (was?) a Half-Elf, but large portions of her body are missing; replaced with the parts of what appear to be multiple different Warforged. 
*"This is Ping, my 'sister'." *Eyrna says solemnly. *"I owe her my life. She shielded me during a nasty Karnathi attack a year ago, her entire unit was routed, and she was almost killed too." 

"Ever since that day, I have been harboring her while she healed."* Eyrna firmly grasps Ping's hand. *"But that only worked for her flesh, and the other parts of her, well they need more specialized care."

"I apologize for the bit of misdirection on my part, but you can clearly see what I meant by her condition drawing attention." *
The human woman turns to you all and continues. *"I**f House Cannith gets their hands on her again, they will just tear her apart and recycle what's useful. I couldn't bear the thought, not after saving my life, and living together."*

        *GM:*  Lazharis: This woman is a Reconstructed. Metrol lacks a proper creation forge, so when the Warforged soldiers of the Iron Tide fell, House Cannith did the next best thing: Chopping up the dead and critically wounded Warforged, and stitching them back together with the dead and critically wounded humanoids on hand. The macabre process created these poor souls, who are treated as property and a new crop of disposable soldier, in this eternal siege.
History DC 5: Warforged were emancipated by the Treaty of Thronehold and gained their rights in 996 YK, two years after the Mourning. Metrol would have no knowledge of this treaty, and likely would not recognize the rights of any warforged.
Xian: This woman, you know her, or at least you knew her once. She is your cousin,  Yelisha d'Medani, in the flesh, or what's left of it.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 1, 2022)

Xian stared at the woman, his mind trying hard not to register what his eyes gazed upon.

"By the Gods! What have they done to her?" He asked, his voice cracking.
Xian fought to hold back tears. He was filled with a mix of sorrow and rage. His training taught him to hold his emotions at bay but it was difficult in this situation. Here was what was left of his cousin. Part flesh and part Warforged. There could only be one responsible party.

"I will make them pay for what they've done to her!" he announced loudly and with great anger.

Glancing around at the others, Xian explained "She is my cousin. I know her as Yelisha d'Medani. I don't know what name she was using here."

Turning to the woman, Xian asked "Is this the fate of all those prisoners or are they being subject to some other horrific experiment?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2022)

Malix, as warforged, knows all about the struggles of his people. Even now, he goes as a dwarf. But that doesn't mean he is not aware of the risk.

"They don't know about The Treaty. It never happened here. The Warforged are just tools to them. And the warforged may see themselves as such even as they resent their own sentience. The desperation must be high if this is the level they are stooping down to. And the experiments in our own world are adding to the misery of this one."

He looks at their host.
"What do you want us to do with her? When you said she needed help, it was assumed she was capable of moving on her own. This...killing her would be a mercy. I can do it painlessly."

History: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22


----------



## MetaVoid (Oct 3, 2022)

"What happened in the Treaty that..." started Ozzar and then the understanding dawned on him.
"Yes, yes, of course." turning to Eyrna
"Missus, how did you plan moving her? Do we get a cart? A disguise? Or we're just expected to carry her?"


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 4, 2022)

Xian wished they were back at one of the family compounds. If they had the resources of the house, perhaps his cousin could have her body regenerated. He didn't know enough about magic to know for certain but there was always hope.

"We'll take care of her. I swear she will get the help she needs." Xian said solemnly.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 4, 2022)

"Careful, Xian, with promises. They carry weight and you don't know enough about the situation here yet. If we're not killing her, what are our options?" Malix looks at the girls and attempts to ease her pain or make her existence easier, but she is such weird amalgamation of living and unliving, he is not sure he's doing the best for her. It. Whatever.

neurotic:  D20#malixmedicine → 12+5 (17)#Malix medicine


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 4, 2022)

Maladiel is, for the moment, speechless. His eyes move over the amagalmation of woman and apparatus, at times wincing from what he sees.

Finally he approaches the woman, and starts talking to her softly. There is only the tiniest of smiles on his face, not one of charm but of uneasy comfort he is trying to bring her.

*"I see you,"* he whispers. *"I see what you were, what you are now, and what I hope you will become. Punishing those responsible will not undo what they have done, though it may give you some satisfaction and hopefully we can dole out some of that punishment. For now, we will take you to where hopefully you can emerge from this metamorphosis a beautiful butterfly; scarred, perhaps, but beautiful again."*

Looking back at Xian, he motions the elf to come closer; to not just talk _about _his cousin, but _to _her.









*OOC:*


Is she responding?

Edit: Minor Illusion can disguise her at least a bit, which helps with getting her somewhere.


----------



## Hades#2 (Oct 6, 2022)

Xian moved closer to the woman who was, no, is his cousin.

"Yelisha." He said softly. " I...we, will do everything we can to help you. Perhaps....if we can get you back to Sharn, someone there can cure you of this affliction. As always, I pledge my loyalty to the house and to you. Think about the good times. Think about happy times with friends and family. They will help ease your pain."


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 7, 2022)

*"I.. don't remember my life before this very well." *Yelisha stutters with a composite voice. *"Or maybe, lives. There are so many memories... Sometimes I am tall and strong, other times I am deceptive and quiet. A few times, the same memory plays out from different places at the same time." *

She reaches out, and messes Xian's hair with a shaky and stitched-together hand. *"The memories collide and mix, but I do remember your face."* The woman then stands up.* "I can walk, but I can't fight right now. As for the others like me, I pray they find help, but I also pray they do not find us."*

Eyrna speaks up to diffuse the tension. *"Well it's good to hear you will live up to your end of the bargain, who is up for some Ragout?"*

        *GM:*   Malix: her humanoid parts seem functional enough, but the construct bits cannot be fixed with doctoring alone. You will need to find a magewright to fix them. 

So, everyone down to rest up for the night?


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 11, 2022)

Hearing Yelisha's voice, or rather, voices, both disturbs and comforts Maladiel. He is glad she is able to speak and move, although what she says in different voices implies a lot of darkness in her creation.

*"Were you there when--"* He stops himself, unable to ask what he was about to. Instead, he smiles at Eyrna gratefully.

*"Ragout sounds delightful, m'lady,"* he answers, not really hungry but hoping to get some food in his system to have enough energy in the morning.









*OOC:*


Ready for a rest!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 12, 2022)

Lazharis nodded, it all sounded fine to him. He was curious where all this would lead, but not overly so. He wondered if it would all end in horrible death, but was disappointed that he couldn't bring himself to worry about it either way.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 13, 2022)

"Good night all. I'm still full from that gruel we ate previously."
Malix finds a suitable spot for watching room access points and positions himself so he can pretend to sleep as is his custom. Once alone, he uses the time to adjust his disguise again. It is getting hard keeping it up with all this fighting.









*OOC:*


Just a reminder to the group. Malix is a warforged, you know it, you saw it. But all the time he's in public, he goes around as a dwarf, sporting a beard, body covered fully and eyes masked behind the lenses. There are obvious tell-tale signs, the eyes are immovable, he doesn't need to blink and sometimes forgets, but for the short interactions it works.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 20, 2022)

3rd of Zarantyr, 998 YK. Nightfall
Eyrna Niadh's house, Northshore, Metrol, Cyre

As the darkness takes the city, the people hunker down. Tonight would be like the others, the siege taking place just outside the walls. Even through the sound-dampening wards, you can still barely make out clashes of metal and screams of pain. Occasionally there would be a flash, followed by the thud of magical artilleries.

Eyrna turns on the echoer device, to drown out most of it.

        *GM:*   For ambiance, don't pay it too much official credence~
     
Somehow, rest comes, and with it sleep for most. The nightmare of recent events plays itself out in your heads, a moment of grotesque reflection. While in the reverie you manage to look at yourself, and find yourself twisted. The shock snapping you back to the world of consciousness.

In the morning you rouse. Though you can hardly call your stay comfortable, you do feel somewhat recharged, if not a little changed.

        *GM:*  Level up! Just in time for spooky season!


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 17, 2022)

Malix activates once first person awakes as is his want. Finding some privacy, he adjusts his disguise and joins in making coffee and breakfast.


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 23, 2022)

Ozzar takes his time while within safe place to eat properly. His drink-shakes are still bad, but it is a wonder what proper adrenaline can do to a body.

OOC: are we playing?


----------



## Hades#2 (Nov 24, 2022)

Xian slept moderately well, though not as well if he had been back at one of the house enclaves. Considering their current circumstances, it could be worse.

While he ate the meager offerings his thoughts wandered to his cousin. How would he be able to explain what happened to her to the family? It was unthinkable that someone did this to her and others.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 25, 2022)

4rd of Zarantyr, 998 YK. Dawn.
Eyrna Niadh's house, Northshore, Metrol, Cyre

The group would wake. Over breakfast the plans would be discussed. Bowls of ragout were set out, with a pinch of _Presto_ (House House Ghallanda's _Prestidigitation_ spice) to make it more palatable.

*"The Bridge of the Dead is the safest way across the water. But we would have give a rat a feast of cheese to get through."* Vesile dryly quips.

*"Crossing by water is much quicker, and will evade the guards, but the Queen has commandeered nearly every sturdy ship, and the rest are likely to be eaten by the shredderfish before you reach shore."*  Eyrena counters.

*"I could guide us through the fog of Dead Man’s Land."* Yelisha offers.* "There are many passages I remember. But also many ghouls and other undead. Slow and dangerous, but we don't have to rely on others."*









*OOC:*


 Sorry about the delays! I wanted to give everyone enough time, and then the holiday swamped me at work.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 26, 2022)

Lazharis shrugged. He was willing to try to bribe a watchman he knew who worked the Bridge of the Dead, but there was no guarantee that he could be trusted. One way was as dangerous as the others, when it came down to it.

*"I will accompany you whichever way you choose,"* he told the others.


----------



## MetaVoid (Nov 28, 2022)

"I'd rather fight humans...humanoids...than fish!" Ozzar thinks about falling into the river with all his armor and dwarven signature density...yeah. No.


----------



## Hades#2 (Nov 29, 2022)

Xian carefully considered their options. None were ideal. Bribing guards, crossing a very dangerous river, or fighting hordes of undead. 

"While none of the options are safe, crossing the bridge may be the least hazardous."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 29, 2022)

"But if we're betrayed, we're doomed for sure. Undead on the other hand present a challenge, but it is the one we alone control. And besides, we can sneak pass." Malix looks over the group and stops at Ozzars jingling bulk "Maybe."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 29, 2022)

*"Crossing the bridge will be the least hazardous as long as it goes well."* said Lazharis, still disinterested in the choice, but with a spark of desire to see if he would feel fear while encountering undead, *"But if it goes wrong, we could all find ourselves back in the kennels. Or worse. Perhaps it would be better to risk being eaten by undead."*


----------



## Hades#2 (Nov 30, 2022)

"Undead would not be my first choice. However, I understand your reasoning. Dealing with the undead, while hazardous and potentially deadly, might pose less immediate risk than an attempted bribery. If the bribe worked, it would be easier but there is no guarantee that it will or, that the guards wouldn't take the bribe and turn us in as well. Most interesting." Xian surmised.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 8, 2022)

*"It sounds like we may have consensus soon."* Vesile ponders. *"I do admit, risking the undead is the last thing anyone would expect from us."*

        *GM:*   So where too?


----------



## MetaVoid (Dec 8, 2022)

Ozzar ponders what everybody said
"I have nothing against killing undead. I just don't like fishes. Or water for that matter. It really depends how dependable are your bribed guards.

So, we have one ambivalent, me against water, Malix for the undead and Xian not preferring undead, but aware that guards are a risky proposition. My vote is in order of preference Undead, Guards, Fishes."


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 8, 2022)

Malix shakes his head.
"With the guards, we relinquish control of the circumstances. We can plan for fish or undead. Of the two, undead are less unpredictable. My preference is Undead, Fishes, Guards."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 10, 2022)

*"Undead it is."* agreed Lazharis, wondering if he would feel fear when it came to it.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 20, 2022)

Yelisha nodds her head. *"I will lead you." *The reconstructed woman gives Eyrena a tearful hug goodbye, then leads the party to a decrepit back ally.

The buildings here are boarded and sealed with a quick-mason solution. An impromptu barricade of any material available, topped with sparking razor wire, runs between the buildings. But even that fails to contain the burbling mist that pours over the top.

As you venture deeper into the ally, you notice a dismembered hand nailed to a wall. It's twitching movements allow it's fingertips to follow you, as if it was watching somehow. It is on the opposite wall,  Yelisha pulls back a covering, allowing access into building. She puts an oversized finger against her stitched together lips, then points inside.

The building was once a house. Only the bigger furniture remains. Beds, chairs. ransacked dressers and drawers. Clearly, this place is known about by someone unscrupulous. However, you can't be sure if that means it's safer, or more dangerous. Yelisha replaces the cover behind you all, and leads you to the front door. As you walk, an ankle-deep mist clings to your feet, and lazily wafts up as if to claw at you, before falling back down limply to the floor.

*"Beyond here** is dead.* *Be ready for **the worst."* Yelisha warns before opening the door.


        *GM:*   All right. Time for some skill checks to see how badly things go!
There will be degrees of success on the following:
Investigation
Perception
Stealth
Survival
Pick one skill to roll for your character.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 20, 2022)

Malix steps into the fog and immediately moves a bit aside, tracking others, but trying to stay behind a thin curtain of fog tendrils. Unfortunately, their movement is unpredictable and he's more often clearly visible than not.

neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixstealth → 11(6 + 5)#Malix stealth


----------



## MetaVoid (Dec 21, 2022)

Ozzar holds his shield up, ready for anything...but he cannot see. The Mists! he never imagined it could be so impenetrable.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: follow the lead, keep forward of the group
Perception: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9


----------



## Hades#2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Xian looked at everything carefully during their journey, trying to memorize the path they took. The mists were interesting and yet his many dangers. He hoped to survive this journey and make it back to civilization. The House needed to know about what he had seen and experienced.



> Investigation
> 
> 1d20+3: *22* [1d20=19]. Dice Roller • Orokos.com


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 6, 2023)

Lazharis slipped through the fog, keeping his eyes and ears open for trouble.









*OOC:*


Perception Check: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12


----------



## JustinCase (Tuesday at 3:48 PM)

Maladiel seems troubled by the mist and the shapes he vaguely sees in it, but at the same time he is glad it muffles his footsteps somewhat.

Even though he appears uncomfortable, Mal is actually glad to be doing something again, even if it is dangerous. No good comes from sitting idly, and although he does not wish to face off against undead, the shady nature of his surroundings almost feel comfortable, reminding him of backroom politics and backstabbing.









*OOC:*


Stealth Maladiel: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
Is there a chance of Advantage on stealth due to the mist?

Haven't leveled Maladiel yet; will do so soon.


----------



## Leatherhead (Wednesday at 8:18 AM)

When you exit the ransacked house, the mist ripples like a rock tossed into a still lake with each step. You can barely see the ground under your feet, and off in the distance you can see murky clouds where buildings and the spaces between should have been. Even in these ruins, there is a way east you can make out. A thin patch of mist lit up by some bent Everburning street lamps. The unnatural convenience of such a path is not lost upon you, and you cannot help but wonder if the mist itself was daring you to cross as Yelisha shepherds the group.

Some distance in, after a bit of false confidence seeps into your steps, causing Maladie to trip over a hidden bottle, which clinks off into a nearby alleyway. Despite holding your collective breath, the sound alerts the dead nearby. A ghoul mounted on a zombie clawfoot sniffs the area, noticing you, and charges.

        *GM:*   I'm going to try first-come, first-serve for this combat, mostly because I think it will be easier than trying to keep a proper initiative

Xian: You notice masses of zombie body parts twitching under the mist just ahead of you. The others were too preoccupied with the obvious threat to notice. 





Allies:
Yelisha: Speed 30, AC 15 , HP ??, Passive Perception: 13,
Vesile: Speed 30,  AC 14, HP ??, Passive Perception: 13,

Lazharis. Speed 30,  AC: 14, HP: 15/15, Passive Perception: 14,
Maladiel. Speed 30,  AC: 12, HP: 12/12, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: 3/3. FBTG: 1/1.
Malix. Speed 30,  AC: 17, HP: 17/17, Passive Perception: 15,
Xian. Speed 30,  AC: 13, HP: 15/15, Passive Perception: 13, Spells: 3/3 + D, BI: 3/3 
Ozzar. Speed 25, AC 16: HP: 23/23, Passive Perception: 13, , SW: 1/1.

Enemies:
Ghoul. Speed 30,  AC 12, HP 22, Passive Perception: 13
Clawfoot Zombie. Speed 40, AC 13 HP 19, Passive Perception 13.
X2 Swarm of Zombie Limbs. Speed 30(c). AC 10, HP 22 Passive Perception 9


----------



## MetaVoid (Wednesday at 9:37 AM)

Ozzar curses at the sound lowering his shield and charging straight at the creature trying to get it prone and to throw off a rider that could run and alert others of his kind.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: W-W-W-NW-W
Action: Shove: 1D20+5=[11]+5=16


----------



## JustinCase (Thursday at 10:48 AM)

Maladiel releases his breath after the bottle stops clinking down the alleyway, and even though the appearance of an undead is most unwelcome, the half-elf is at least glad there is some clarity about what's hiding in the mist.

On instinct, the charismatic sorcerer reaches for the strange feelings he had during his dreams, only a few hours ago, as his fingers dance to the strange words coming out of his mouth without conscious thought. 

To his surprise, a flash of light pierces through the gloom, starting just before Mal and streaking straight at the approaching ghoul. As it hits the creature, the light burns at it and remains glowing for a while, making the undead an easier target for his allies.

*"By the Host,"* Maladiel breathes, impressed that it works and he has a new trick up his sorcerous sleeves.









*OOC:*


I leveled Maladiel, giving him the new spell Guiding Bolt, and I want to try it in action straight away. 

Guiding Bolt: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17 (hit)
for 4D6 = [5, 6, 3, 3] = 17 radiant damage
Additionally, attack rolls on the ghoul have Advantage until the end of my next turn. 

Does radiant damage deal extra damage to undead? I can't find it in the rules or the ghoul entry.


----------



## Leatherhead (Thursday at 11:12 AM)

*GM:*   The ghoul is prone, and lit ablaze by radiant light. 
Acrobatics: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9
Radiant damage does nothing special to most undead, though some have a special weakness, ghouls are not one of them.


----------



## Neurotic (Thursday at 12:17 PM)

*OOC:*


Radiant damage will kill a zombie that otherwise gets a save to remain standing. Also, the ghoul remains at 1 HP  !!!! I rolled min damage and missed with second attack even with the advantage.

@Leatherhead , add 2 Ki Points to Malix status line







Malix runs forward and around the fallen creature preventing it from running away easily. He stomps down on it trying to end the threat immediately. While the first attack connects, his second is foiled by the creature rolling aside under him and he stomps the cobblestones, barely grazing the undead.

He remains poised for counter attack either by the beast or the downed ghoul.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: WWWW-SW (flank)
Attacks:
neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixattackvsghoul → 9(4 + 5)#Malix attack vs ghoul
neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixattackadvantagevsghoul → 24(19 + 5)#Malix attack advantage vs ghoul HIT
neurotic:  D4 + 3#malixunarmeddamage → 4(1 + 3)#Malix unarmed damage DA**!

neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixbonusadvantageattack → 6(1 + 5)#Malix bonus advantage attack
neurotic:  D20 + 5#malixbonusattack → 11(6 + 5)#Malix bonus attack MISS


----------



## JustinCase (Thursday at 3:18 PM)

*OOC:*


Oh, and I'll update my character one-line sheet with the most current numbers:

Maladiel. Speed 30, AC: 12, HP: *13/13*, Passive Perception: 14, Spells: *3/4*. FBTG: 1/1. *SP: 2/2*. 

(SP means Sorcery Points.)


----------

